# Save the Hive, Save the ENWorld!



## Relique du Madde

Forked from:  The Hive Is REALLY Alive! 



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Movie: Office Space or Innerspace?
> 
> At 2:30 I'm logging off and am going to watch a movie. Which of the two do you want me to watch?




Ironically I was just watching Office Space.


*Summoning Complete*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from:  The Hive Is REALLY Alive!
> 
> Ironically I was just watching Office Space.
> 
> *Summoning Complete*




So, is that one vote for Office Space?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Many thanks Dog Moon. I'll definitely look into the show and snoopin' around at that link




No problem.  Very interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I wanted Fargo to die something fierce. I suppose he is to Eureka as McKay is to Atlantis.




I like him occasionally, but there seems to be too many shows focusing around him and his stupid antics.  When he's there on the sidelines and making silly comments, I think he's fine.

Still sort of sad about Stark.  Not sure why the actor wanted to leave the show though.  I think the show will survive without him, but it will be tougher.  Only the loss of Alison/Carter/Henry I think would REALLY kill the show.  Stark is almost, but not QUITE one of the top group.  Few other people that are important and would be missed, but not quite at Stark's level [Like Jo and Chloe].  Everyone after that is pretty random throughout the show anyway [the cook, Fargo, Zane, etc] or show up one time and disappear.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> So, is that one vote for Office Space?




Two, since I don't know anything about the other movie.  

I WAS gonna be facetious and say The Rock or 300, but I decided not to be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Save the Hive, Save the ENWorld!



Save the world! Heal the world; no more pollution, no more industry, no more waste! 

HEY! I just had a great idea. Elves of the Tale will be well suited to be Geomancers and Ley Line Manipulators/Users. Their buildings will literally grow out the earth. 

Not plant growth, mind you, but steel and stone!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Two, since I don't know anything about the other movie.
> 
> I WAS gonna be facetious and say The Rock or 300, but I decided not to be.



I don't own either anyway. But I have seen The Rock and I wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Still sort of sad about Stark.  Not sure why the actor wanted to leave the show though.  I think the show will survive without him, but it will be tougher.  Only the loss of Alison/Carter/Henry I think would REALLY kill the show.  Stark is almost, but not QUITE one of the top group.  Few other people that are important and would be missed, but not quite at Stark's level [Like Jo and Chloe].  Everyone after that is pretty random throughout the show anyway [the cook, Fargo, Zane, etc] or show up one time and disappear.



I'm personally glad that Stark is out of the picture. At least Carter now has a chance of being with Allison. That was a future I am definitely for.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.   Lumberg is my hero.  Sometimes I just want to bring a coffee mug to work, sip from it, and then say "Yyyyeeeeaaaaaahh...  um hi...   uhhhmm..  I'll going to need you to go ahead and come on in on Saturday."


----------



## Ginnel

I've been jogging/walking 30 mins 2 times a week for last month or two, stepping it up to 30 mins 3 times a week now, but I don't seem to be really improving now which is concerning, about 20 mins of running and I have to stop running.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I'm personally glad that Stark is out of the picture. At least Carter now has a chance of being with Allison. That was a future I am definitely for.




Well, the love triangle thing I didn't like, but I still liked the interaction between him and Carter, all the snarky comments.  Never got tired of that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I don't own either anyway. But I have seen The Rock and I wouldn't mind seeing it again.




Dang, how do you not own either?  

I LOVE both of those movies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.   Lumberg is my hero.  Sometimes I just want to bring a coffee mug to work, sip from it, and then say "Yyyyeeeeaaaaaahh...  um hi...   uhhhmm..  I'll going to need you to go ahead and come on in on Saturday."



The guy did get what was coming to him though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.   Lumberg is my hero.  Sometimes I just want to bring a coffee mug to work, sip from it, and then say "Yyyyeeeeaaaaaahh...  um hi...   uhhhmm..  I'll going to need you to go ahead and come on in on Saturday."




I kept wanting to make Office Space jokes at my old job where I actually worked in an office.  Was a sad day since I was the only one who had seen it until they finally hired a new Administrator who actually had.  I was like Woohoo!  He really liked Napolean Dynamite as well and made jokes about that ALL the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Dang, how do you not own either?
> 
> I LOVE both of those movies.



I'm not keen on seeing 300 anyway. When it comes to Showtime or HBO I might give it a go, but I don't have high hopes of it sucking me in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I've been jogging/walking 30 mins 2 times a week for last month or two, stepping it up to 30 mins 3 times a week now, but I don't seem to be really improving now which is concerning, about 20 mins of running and I have to stop running.




That's 90 more minutes a week then I do...


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, I've only heard the word Snarky in a TV show like once.  And I listen for it.  Heard it and was like woah.

Middleman is the name of the show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I kept wanting to make Office Space jokes at my old job where I actually worked in an office.  Was a sad day since I was the only one who had seen it until they finally hired a new Administrator who actually had.  I was like Woohoo!  He really liked Napolean Dynamite as well and made jokes about that ALL the time.




Egad. Liking a movie is one thing but forcing it down someone elses throat is another. Thats just wrong.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I'm not keen on seeing 300 anyway. When it comes to Showtime or HBO I might give it a go, but I don't have high hopes of it sucking me in.




They may take our lives, but they will never take our FREEDOM!!!!





Okay, wrong movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You know, I've only heard the word Snarky in a TV show like once.  And I listen for it.  Heard it and was like woah.
> 
> Middleman is the name of the show.




Approximately how much TV do you watch in a week (including DVDs)?

Myself, I only watch 2 hours a day it sseems lik unless its a Tuesday or Friday. If I don'nt end up watching a movie that I catch about 2 hours worth of MASH.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm not keen on seeing 300 anyway. When it comes to Showtime or HBO I might give it a go, but I don't have high hopes of it sucking me in.




I thought 300 was alright... but it's not a movie you could watch 300 times.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey all.



Spoiler



FNORD!



For the record, I know all about Fnords. 



Spoiler



FNORD!


I know how they're used. 



Spoiler



FNORD!


Why.



Spoiler



FNORD!


And who is using them.



Spoiler



FNORD!





Spoiler



FNORD!





Spoiler



FNORD!



Note: You may wish to check for spoiler'd text on this post.



Spoiler



FNORD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Fnord Ford, or is it a Ford Fnord?. 






A floy floy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> They may take our lives, but they will never take our FREEDOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, wrong movie.





Hah hah hah!  300 needed Mel Gibson in it.  That way he could have died at Thermopylae, died in the Scottish Rebellion and then died in the Revolutionary War*.


*I am well aware he lived at the end of the Patriot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I know all about Fnords.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> I know how they're used.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> Why.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> And who is using them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: You may wish to check for spoiler'd text on this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!



Careful with that, you might soil yourself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> They may take our lives, but they will never take our FREEDOM!!!!



Have you ever been forced to watch a movie you absolutely did not want to see.? When I was younger. My sister tied me to a chair while I was sleeping, slapped me to wake me up then hit Play on the VCR. Two seconds later I was screaming as the opening credits of Grease 2 came on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hah hah hah!  300 needed Mel Gibson in it.  That way he could have died at Thermopylae, died in the Scottish Rebellion and then died in the Revolutionary War*.
> 
> 
> *I am well aware he lived at the end of the Patriot.




EDIT: Don't want to get banned for religious beliefs.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> I'm not keen on seeing 300 anyway. When it comes to Showtime or HBO I might give it a go, but I don't have high hopes of it sucking me in.




This! Is! SPARTA!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> My sister tied me to a chair while I was sleeping, slapped me to wake me up...




Of course, some people would be quite interesting in this stage of the proceedings, and would consider a good start to a sequence of events.

What I want to know is why you were asleep in a chair in the first place?



Spoiler



FNORD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> This! Is! SPARTA!



Meh; not interested.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> What I want to know is why you were asleep in a chair in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FNORD!




I wasn't asleep in the chair; I was aslepp in bed. My sister dragged my carcass out of bed and tied me down to the chair. And I didn't wake up cause I was a very deep sleeper back then. Ever slept through your own house/apartment alarm? I have on multiple occassions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> EDIT: Don't want to get banned for religious beliefs.




Damn my connection... it lagged to death so I never got to see your comment :<   Anyways... I'm personally in favor of Mel Gibson dying in any and every movie he appeared in or directed after the year 1985 (mentally every Mel Gibson movie ends when his character appears to die or gets savagely beaten... In my reality his characters never heal or get second winds).


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only time I was ever tied down, my older brothers wrote "I love Donny Wallberg. I love it when the New Kids [insert grandma inappropriate comment]...." on my forehead with  markers and grease pencils because I refused to eat a jalapeno and guzzle down jalapeno juice from a can of jalapenos.

Unfortunately, they took pictures.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, this is the new hive? I think I'll take a snack before Galeros arrives.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> The only time I was ever tied down, my older brothers wrote "I love Donny Wallberg. I love it when the New Kids [insert grandma inappropriate comment]...." on my forehead with  markers and grease pencils because I refused to eat a jalapeno and guzzle down jalapeno juice from a can of jalapenos.
> 
> Unfortunately, they took pictures.




Are those pictures, perchance, on any websites?


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, this is the new hive? I think I'll take a snack before Galeros arrives.



*Grabs a doughnut and a Balti*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> EDIT: Don't want to get banned for religious beliefs.



Heh I believe you can have the beliefs you just can't air arguements or opinions based on them or something like that I believe its perfectly acceptable for me to say I'm an Agnostic but to bring that to bear on a debate would be wrong.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Approximately how much TV do you watch in a week (including DVDs)?
> 
> Myself, I only watch 2 hours a day it sseems lik unless its a Tuesday or Friday. If I don'nt end up watching a movie that I catch about 2 hours worth of MASH.




I have four shows that I watch per week atm.  Well, three actually, since there's a couple of weeks of no Burn Notice.  I do watch some videos with my roommate [we just finished the third season of Lost and are looking for something new; since January watched 24 seasons 2-6, Alias 1-5, and Lost 1-3; probably gonna buy the 2nd season of Heroes so we can watch that series next and be done by the time it restarts this Fall].  Amount of time spent each night varies greatly.

Shows currently watching: Middleman, Eureka, Burn Notice, and Psych.  Seems like a few more good shows will be appearing this fall [more than normal falls, imo].


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Are those pictures, perchance, on any websites?




Nope.


----------



## Mr. Beef

*Any Hivers Willing to Read Something for Me?*

Hi Hive,

Since my story hour was really derailed with the release of fourth edition and my drive to write something is still there I started on something a bit different. 

I wrote something a couple of years ago and recently found it on my hard drive. After basically a reboot of the whole thing I'm willing to send you via e-mail in .RTF, or .TXT formats the first four or so pages for your editing and any ideas of where I should go from here. 

Just e-mail me at Mathew [dot] Bredfeldt [at] gmail [dot] com (convert the words in brackets to the apporiate symbol and remove spaces) if you want to read it and give comment's or ideas. I'm just trying to write to keep my chops up until I get the 'nads to send my writing stuff out.

Thanks a lot in advance,

Mr. Beef


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Boy-o, did I sleep long. About 11 hours of sleep. 

Anyway, it looks like its another Friday in the hive, or Saturday depending on where you live.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Heh I believe you can have the beliefs you just can't air arguements *or opinions based on them*




Ezactly. I had a long winded rant about Tom Cruise being a Scientologist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Shows currently watching: Middleman, Eureka, Burn Notice, and Psych.  Seems like a few more good shows will be appearing this fall [more than normal falls, imo].




For me its Eureka and Stargate Atlantis. Thats it. Of course no Stargate tonight or Eureka next week.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*

Sorry I am late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

There is nothing quite like a Tuna Sandwich with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dog Moon

Crap, just realized that I have practically nothing ready for gaming tomorrow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Crap, just realized that I have practically nothing ready for gaming tomorrow...



Consider yourself lucky; at least you still have a face to face group. I haven't been in a face to face game since GenCon '07.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A shout out for anyone that is interested in looking at my snapshots; I started my own Renderosity gallery. 

I hope to get a sanpshot up every day, but they may prove to be too much. If I can't do one per day, I'll at least be doing one per week.

Link:
http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/browse.php?user_id=401975


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> For me its Eureka and Stargate Atlantis. Thats it. Of course no Stargate tonight or Eureka next week.




D'OH! How could I have forgotten?! I'm also watching repeats of The Outer Limits on Monday Mornings on SciFi Channel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I alone here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

not now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> not now



Thank god. 

Hows it goin' Mario?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm doing alright, although my eyes kill from working on php in Dreamweaver's code view.  I ended up having to take off my contacts and revert to my  glasses.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> How are you doing?



Fairly tired actually. I just put on a pot of coffee.

Should be good til about 2 am. Then I'll need to be hustlin' off to sleep as I have to get up at 11 am to go food shopping with my mom tomorrow.

Still plenty of lightning here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love lighting, sure it could kill a computer or or an unlucky person, but still it's fun to watch as it dances across the sky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I love lighting, sure it could kill a computer or or an unlucky person, but still it's fun to watch as it dances across the sky.




I completely agree with you. Lightning is beautiful. I don't know why bu t I have a facination with stormy weather. Of course the only downside side of it is its destructive side; the homes ruined and the loss of human life.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I like it when it rains, but now when it's rainging so hard and is so windy that it blinds you or when its so hard that it keeps you up the entire night.  Then again, strong winds by itself sucks no matter what time it is in the day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I like it when it rains, but now when it's rainging so hard and is so windy that it blinds you or when its so hard that it keeps you up the entire night.  Then again, strong winds by itself sucks no matter what time it is in the day.




Wind, whether asccompnied by moisture or not sucks even more in the desert.Who the frell wants hot air blasting in their face or to be caught in muggy weather?!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A shout out for anyone that is interested in looking at my snapshots; I started my own Renderosity gallery.
> 
> I hope to get a sanpshot up every day, but they may prove to be too much. If I can't do one per day, I'll at least be doing one per week.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/browse.php?user_id=401975




Darn, that cat of yours looks exactly like your old avatar . Nice work on whoever did the avatar . And by the way, I haven't yet mentioned that we are getting two kittens later this year. I already named them, they will be Menhit & Sekhmet


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Wind, whether asccompnied by moisture or not sucks even more in the desert.Who the frell wants hot air blasting in their face or to be caught in muggy weather?!




My Gf livees on the fringe of Perris, Ca, in an area that used to be rural but is now starting to become overran by housing tracks (which all used to be vegetable fields and cattle/emu/lama ranches and 'desert' about 5 years ago).  I'm pretty sure it used to suck living there during the Santa Ana winds, because of the heat and all the dust, sand, cow poop in the air.  Now they don't really have to worry... about the smell and the dust, but living there still must suck because of all the heat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Darn, that cat of yours looks exactly like your old avatar . Nice work on whoever did the avatar . And by the way, I haven't yet mentioned that we are getting two kittens later this year. I already named them, they will be Menhit & Sekhmet



Yes, she does.

I figured what better way to immortalize her than to post up pics of her in Renderosity. 

She is also the chief goddess in the feline pantheon of the Tale (Frukathka).


----------



## Relique du Madde

That cat looks like the Mange kitty (my gf's cat, which I named)... But mange's fur isn't as long or  fluffy looking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Hows it goin' Mario?




Mario JUST beat Bowser yesterday in Super Mario World.  Reliving old classics.  

Hehe, don't ask me why I decided to play it.  For some reason, I felt like playing a simple game, though really, with all the hidden secrets, it's not as simple as I thought it would be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Mario JUST beat Bowser yesterday in Super Mario World.  Reliving old classics.




Hahahah!  I wish my super nes worked (and that we still had all the old games on it).  Playing those old games using the wii  or an emulator doesn't seem the same.


----------



## Blackrat

So what's up in Hive this late evening? GF made some oat-cookies. They're good. Top with sauna and ice-cold Coke. Ahh, life is good.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like rainy and windy weather. It just puts me in a good mood for some reason.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's hot.... muggy....  and I smell like fajitas.  :<


----------



## Relique du Madde

Freaky!    I wrote a reply to a topic saying it should be moved and the message was moved at the same time I posted..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's hot.... muggy....  and I smell like fajitas.  :<




Hot and muggy; not good. Fajitas; good. 

And I bought some as a frozen dinner from the supermarket today.


----------



## demonking1

Reveille said:


> Hot and muggy; not good. Fajitas; good.
> 
> And I bought some as a frozen dinner from the supermarket today.




Speaking of food, i made a device that takes garnishes out of drinks.


ps. how do you put pictures in posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Hot and muggy; not good. Fajitas; good.
> 
> And I bought some as a frozen dinner from the supermarket today.




The problem with fajitas is that when served on a skillet the fajita smell ends up sticking to you if you are unfortunate enough to walk into the steam cloud.



demonking1 said:


> Speaking of food, i made a device that takes garnishes out of drinks.
> 
> 
> ps. how do you put pictures in posts.




Welcome back.


[*img]url[/*img]  <--- But without the *


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The problem with fajitas is that when served on a skillet the fajita smell ends up sticking to you if you are unfortunate enough to walk into the steam cloud.




Well a quick shower and a change of clothes'll fix that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Low Rider Rawks!*

All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer
Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip with me


----------



## Relique du Madde

True, but that convenience only comes once you get off work or if your eating fajitas at home.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> The problem with fajitas is that when served on a skillet the fajita smell ends up sticking to you if you are unfortunate enough to walk into the steam cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> 
> [*img]url[/*img]  <--- But without the *




thanks 

sorry i haven't been posting latley, took a vacation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> True, but that convenience only comes once you get off work or if your eating fajitas at home.




Hey Relique, you are only 100 posts away from 3rd level.


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> sorry i haven't been posting latley, took a vacation.




You timed your vacation well.  The site's load times hasn't been too kind during the time you were gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Hey Relique, you are only 100 posts away from 3rd level.




Yup, and 30 something posts from jumping to rank 396.   Right now I'm debating which book to use once I level up.  I'm thinking I could go for total brokenness and give myself one level of Were-Wolf from MCWoD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup, and 30 something posts from jumping to rank 396.   Right now I'm debating which book to use once I level up.  I'm thinking I could go for total brokenness and give myself one level of Were-Wolf from McWod.




Just keep in mind that McWod isn't compatible with 3.X.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Just keep in mind that McWod isn't compatible with 3.X.



Which is why I would become totally broken.


----------



## megamania

What a day yesterday was-

Started with..... an interesting use of poster notes by the wife when I came home from work.  Then took the dog to the vets for an ear efection and assault on my bank account.  Worked on my hobby room doing some ceiling work.  Electricuted myself in the shower (and yes- that freaking hurts).  Had pizza.  Dealt with wires with a water leak.  Watch last two DVDs of Heroes so I'm ready to buy Season 2 on Tuesday.  Watched Mr. Brooks.  and now I'm here for the next day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Played Runebound today.  Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

Started watching Season 1 of Heroes with roommate.  Haven't gotten to the save the cheerleader, save the world part yet though.  [Only watched first 2 eps so far]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Which is why I would become totally broken.




You know what the say - better broken then broke. 


Spoiler



I don't know how "they" are or if this is actually true...


----------



## demonking1

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You know what the say - better broken then broke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how "they" are or if this is actually true...




The They: the imperial proverb council.


----------



## Ginnel

Off to play pathfinder 3.5 now, I'm playing Merisiel the pregen elf in it, her first act in the campaign was to sell some Donkey Rats in Sandpoint which she used to swap for some false jewellery.

"Donkey Rats like make perfect pets ya know! and they also hate goblins *nodnod* great guards pets are donkey rats see see, look how that ones standing guard! No he's not sleeping they stand watch with their eyes closed, Very sensitive ears they have just like us elves, so whatcha say interested *winsome smile*"

She's also named all 6 of her knives Keevan, Deri, Jester, Si, Alpha (Alf), Mort.

But she's not stupid enough to name her rapier its only a rapier after all.


----------



## megamania

quiet................































i'm hunting bunnies......


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> quiet................



*WHAT? WHAT DID YOU SAY? I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND YOU!*






> i'm hunting bunnies......



OH. Sorry.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *WHAT? WHAT DID YOU SAY? I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND YOU!*



What? Louder, please!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Que?


Unintended(?) humor of the day:

While driving home from work I saw a banner that was strung up in someone's back yeard that read:  "The Hookers Support <Insert Presidential Candidate>"


----------



## Blackrat

Good morning Hive. Would anyone like me to prove that you don't exist? There's perfectly sensible explanation for this...

No?

Oh well, doesn't matter. We're all just a figment of deranged imagination anyways...


----------



## Dog Moon

I exist.  I eat, therefore I am.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Good morning Hive. Would anyone like me to prove that you don't exist? There's perfectly sensible explanation for this...
> 
> No?
> 
> Oh well, doesn't matter. We're all just a figment of deranged imagination anyways...




I exist in a vacuum of lunacy.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I exist.  I eat, therefore I am.






Relique du Madde said:


> I exist in a vacuum of lunacy.




No you don't. It has been mathematically proved so it must be true. See:

_It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No you don't. It has been mathematically proved so it must be true. See:
> 
> _It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination._




But if the population was truly zero then who is imagining reality?


----------



## Blackrat

No one ofcourse. That's the point see ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

[/freak out]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> [/freak out]




I see you got the point .


_Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ FTW!


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> I exist.  I eat, therefore I am.



I exist. See sig for proof.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> No you don't. It has been mathematically proved so it must be true. See:
> 
> _It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of *a deranged imagination*._



That would be me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> I exist. See sig for proof.




I thought proof was in the pudding.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought proof was in the pudding.



Only if it's chocolate pudding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Only if it's chocolate pudding.



I like the chocolate/vanilla swirl ice cream from Sweet Tomatoes. 

Or peanut butter cup ice cream from blue bunny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Only if it's chocolate pudding.




Then Bill Cosby must know the truth!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Then Bill Cosby must know the truth!



Yes, he is the pudding truth master of the world.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I like the chocolate/vanilla swirl ice cream from Sweet Tomatoes.
> 
> Or peanut butter cup ice cream from blue bunny.



I've never been a big pudding person, but I'm definitely an ice cream freakazoid.

Dairy Queen rocks!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blue Bunny. Sweet Tomatoes. Dairy Queen?  What ever!  It's All about Cold Stone and Rite Aide's Thrifty's Icecream*!


*I am well aware that Thrffy's ice cream is the in on the low rung of ice cream... but sometimes, eating crappy ice cream is better then eating no ice cream at all.

CLARIFICATION: Cold Stone Creamery's ice cream isn't crappy, just Thrify's..


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I see you got the point .
> 
> 
> _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ FTW!




Thanks to Heisenbergs Uncertainty Principle, we can still explain the existence of us - we're just a quantum fluctuation. The rate of change in the population of humans (or anything) and the actual population are certainly just as correlated as location and velocity, hence the product of both cannot be zero. 

In other words - while overall, there is _nothing_ going on if you sum it all up, there are some fluctuation (but overall, they cancel each other out). 

Well, this is an old theory of mine, at least. I even "published" it once, in an article of our "Abizeitung"...


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I'm going to have to say g'night hive! It's past 2 a.m. and I'm ready to sleep. If I can sleep.

Damn insomnia...


----------



## Relique du Madde

In about 10 days the Earth will be sucked into a miniturized black hole....  or not.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, CERN is a consern to me too. Though the actual propabilities of this are quite small.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but on the up side, CERN might end up creating a worm-hole to the gamma quadrant or a star gate, and that would be well worth it.


----------



## Blackrat

I don't know. We might not be powerful enough to actually fight Dominion nor Goa'uld. And BTW, the actual "End of the World" test won't be on until late october. They just start the main machine up in ten days.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> In about 10 days the Earth will be sucked into a miniturized black hole....  or not.




I am so looking forward to it! 

Ah, well, I am pretty amused by these talks about "oh my god, they might kill us all" stuff. It's pretty ridiculous.  

But part of me wished that something fantastic like this happened. Maybe less catastrophic, but something... meaningful. But I am afraid we can be lucky if we actually find something that matches the predictions of the string theory or whatever else they want to test for.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I don't know. We might not be powerful enough to actually fight Dominion nor Goa'uld. And BTW, the actual "End of the World" test won't be on until late october. They just start the main machine up in ten days.




LAME.  Several "conspiracy" websites I occasionally visit (for laughs) made it seem like doomsday was going to happen when it's turned on.. and not a month after.  Why can't they ever get things right? :/


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> LAME.  Several "conspiracy" websites I occasionally visit (for laughs) made it seem like doomsday was going to happen when it's turned on.. and not a month after.  Why can't they ever get things right? :/




Yeah, well shows how much research they've actually put into their claims. Though the october test has the possibility of destroying the world . There are three possible outcomes. The most likely is that they don't manage to make the blackhole. The next is that all goes as planned and they observe the "birth and death" of a micro-black-hole. The last possibility is that they make the blackhole but contrary to predictions it won't "die".


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, well shows how much research they've actually put into their claims. Though the october test has the possibility of destroying the world . There are three possible outcomes. The most likely is that they don't manage to make the blackhole. The next is that all goes as planned and they observe the "birth and death" of a micro-black-hole. The last possibility is that they make the blackhole but contrary to predictions it won't "die".




Though - is the mini-blackhole even a goal? I thought the tests were more related to finding some exotic, only predicted by theory but not actually observed, type of elemental particle?

And I also find some comments interesting that these energies involved are not that unique and such collosion might occur in our upper atmosphere on a regular basis when cosmic particles hit. (So, we wouldn't need to build these expensive, giant accelerators. We just need to build expensive atmospheric detectors of unknown size...  )


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Though - is the mini-blackhole even a goal? I thought the tests were more related to finding some exotic, only predicted by theory but not actually observed, type of elemental particle?



I thought it was one of the goals



> And I also find some comments interesting that these energies involved are not that unique and such collosion might occur in our upper atmosphere on a regular basis when cosmic particles hit. (So, we wouldn't need to build these expensive, giant accelerators. We just need to build expensive atmospheric detectors of unknown size...  )



Yeah, that's how I've understood it also, that the phenomena happen quite frequently naturally too, so they aren't actually doing anything that wouldn't have happened on earth countless times already


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> The last possibility is that they make the blackhole but contrary to predictions it won't "die".



And just because it survives wouldn't mean it could be a real threat. Has anyone ever made any calculations on the rate of consumption of such a hole?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And just because it survives wouldn't mean it could be a real threat. Has anyone ever made any calculations on the rate of consumption of such a hole?




I'm sure I saw such a calculation somewhere, though I can't say anything about it's credibility as it was one of the conspiracy-pages . But it basically said that even the smallest possible stable black-hole would consume earth in few minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I'm sure I saw such a calculation somewhere, though I can't say anything about it's credibility as it was one of the conspiracy-pages . But it basically said that even the smallest possible stable black-hole would consume earth in few minutes.



That would be bad.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> No you don't. It has been mathematically proved so it must be true. See:
> 
> _It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination._



*puts on his maths hat* hmm lets give this a stab.

Infinity is everything, and its more. Its a number that can't be numbered because its ever increasing (whenever you try and pin it down, it is already bigger by its very nature) therefore if there is an infinite amount of planets and some aren't populated there is still an infinite amount of people because of the nature of infinity if some of the planets don't have a population on some will but they're both infinite amounts, so you have an infinite amount of unpopulated planets and populated planets at the same time  making an infinite population for an infinite amount of species.

Its probably something to do with quantum


----------



## Ginnel

On another less scientific note, I bought running trainers today 

only a mere £63 

http://www.saucony.co.uk/shoe/shoepics/200031.jpg
 

and 2 weeks into the no-booze-athon, debating about not allowing myself to drink at the beer festival I'm attending next week, should be easier since I'm not a fan of ciders, bitters or milds.

Also signed up to a GP, put an order for Forgotten Realm 4th ed campaign setting with my friendly local gaming store and got my 360 back and repaired busy day


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Though - is the mini-blackhole even a goal? I thought the tests were more related to finding some exotic, only predicted by theory but not actually observed, type of elemental particle?




The tests were about making/detecting something that could be considered "dark matter" but it had the possibility of creating a black hole as an added bonus (because the scientists wanted to be metal).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The tests were about making/detecting something that could be considered "dark matter" but it had the possibility of creating a black hole as an added bonus (because the scientists wanted to be metal).




I'm not much of a science head. Is dark matter the same thing as exotic matter?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pretty much but "Dark Matter" sounds cooler and eviler.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Morning, Afternoon or Evening Hive (Depends on where you live),

I went for a job interview earlier today and I am hoping for the best. It's at one of the chain discount stores around me called Target. I know they are across the United States, but not sure about overseas. 

I'm afraid that I might have shot myself in the foot on some of the questions, but I made it through the end of round two of the interviews and now is the waiting game. If I get the call all I have to do is pass a drug test and I have the job. The drug test should be no trouble because all the medications I take are prescription only and I get them from the same store I interviewed at. 

If my competition is any indication of the calibur of the people they were looking to hire then I am the best of the bunch. One guy had his pants down so low that even his shirt did not cover them. The other had a giant tattoo from chin, down his neck to his chest of either the Paramedic Symbol or the Red Hot Chili Peppers symbol (it was hard to tell from my PoV.)

I picked up the first season of the television show _Babylon 5_ from a Half-Price Books, and I watched the first two episodes. The first one was great, but the second one _Soul Hunter_ was really awful. It was so bad it almost made my face look like this  at the end of the episode.

Right now I'm off to look for shoes on E-Bay. I need to find some good all purpose running, walking, cross training shoes. When your feet are a Size 14D finding good shoes is sometimes hard. 

More later,

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mr. Beef

Back from looking at shoes.

It appears that there are so many fancy styles of shoes in my size that I cannot pick one. There are like 13 pages on E-Bay that have the auctions in my size and width. Maybe towards the end of the month I'll pick some up, but right now I have to wait to see how the job search is coming up. 

That's all for now. More later.

Mr. Beef


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Pretty much but "Dark Matter" sounds cooler and eviler.



Not quite.

Dark matter is some sort of matter out there that's dark, i.e. we cannot see it. We cannot detect it... but we know it's out there, because we can see how there is some mass out there exerting gravity. It's a fancy word for "some unknown stuff out there".

Exotic matter, however, matter that doesn't behave normal baryonic matter, i.e. it is exotic. It has strange properties like negative mass, don't interact with normal matter... it's a fancy catch-all for "weird speculative stuff" (stuff as in matter, i.e. things you can touch).

Now, dark matter may consist of exotic matter, but we simply don't know beyond "there's something out there" - perhaps dark matter isn't exotic matter but something completely different.

On the black holes in the LHC: If they're really resulting from the experiment (what I doubt) - They're tiny. Really tiny. Like a Planck length (~10^-35 m - atoms are around ~10^-10 m). And they only weigh as much as a atom, i.e. have neglegible gravity. I'm more afraid of getting under a car, winning in the lottery and seeing a nuclear war - in one day! - than these micro-buggers.

Trust me, I study physics! (yeah, I'm a undergrad, so perhaps you _shouldn't_ trust me) 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's a strange day when you learn about advanced particle physics by reading a thread on a dnd website, but it's also sad day since it also helped destroy the sensationalism of the "OMFG CERN IS GOING TO KILL US ALL!!!!!!!11111!!" conspiracy theory.

[sblock="The More You Know"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

So did everyone leave for the evening?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So did everyone leave for the evening?




I think so since it my family's restaurant was pretty dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So did everyone leave for the evening?



FINALLY getting work down on a brand new class for the Tale that has been needing it for so very long.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> FINALLY getting work down on a brand new class for the Tale that has been needing it for so very long.




What kind of class is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> What kind of class is it?



A very unique one, that utilizes an ability that is not standard for DnD; Animus (the spirit/soul). It is called the Soul Channeler and gains class abilities and winds (similar spells, but different enough to not be called spells). I'll hyperlink to it here when I post it up in my Races of the Tale thread. I'll be done with the class mechanics very soon, I just need to complete the mechanics for one last class ability and it'll be half done.

The other half will be more time consuming; picking which spells to modify as winds and updating them to reflect as such.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It makes Winds?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's a strange day when you learn about advanced particle physics by reading a thread on a dnd website, but it's also sad day since it also helped destroy the sensationalism of the "OMFG CERN IS GOING TO KILL US ALL!!!!!!!11111!!" conspiracy theory.




Sorry to disappoint you Relique . Yeah, the chances of them actually doing something apocalyptic is pretty slim. I mean I had 1/15000000 chances of becoming a multimillionare couple of weeks ago and compared to the dangers of CERN that was a sure shot .


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> It makes Winds?



I'm glad someone else asked that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm glad someone else asked that.




Someone had to take one for the team.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Someone had to take one for the team.



Heh.

Seriously though Rev, when you have it done, I'll definitely want to take a look at it. I've been working on my own prestige classes, and I'm always looking for inspiration.

Case in point, I've been delving into old 2e sites looking for netbooks and such with old classes and kits (and spells) that could become fodder for conversion to 3e for Kulan.

I found this...

_Blue Troll's Netbooks_
http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/byzantium/55/index2.htm#bluetroll

And, I found a whole site full of 3e spells...

_Spells of Gadrwyn Waeth_
http://hiddenway.tripod.com/adelfarn/spells.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It makes Winds?




No, it *invokes* winds.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> No, it *invokes* winds.




Canst thou summon up the very rocks?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Canst thou summon up the very rocks?




I'm able to summon up FRAGGLE ROCK!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSDeoO-j3G0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSDeoO-j3G0[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Canst thou summon up the very rocks?



Eh? What dost thou tryest to imply?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm able to summon up FRAGGLE ROCK!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSDeoO-j3G0



I already have it downloaded. I can watch it even if my internet signal is out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BLAST IT!

I just got done sifting through my filing cabinet trying to find my prestige class write-up of the Brujo I made after watching Touched By Evil. 

'Twas not there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> BLAST IT!
> 
> I just got done sifting through my filing cabinet trying to find my prestige class write-up of the Brujo I made after watching Touched By Evil.
> 
> 'Twas not there.




Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ouch, that sucks.



Yeah, and I needed it for inspiration on how to finish up my Soul Channeler.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Eh? What dost thou tryest to imply?




 Aww phoey. Just quoting my favourite movie again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Aww phoey. Just quoting my favourite movie again...




Which one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

relique du madde said:


> which one?



Labyrinth!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Labyrinth!



Had to Yahoo it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Yeah, and I needed it for inspiration on how to finish up my Soul Channeler.



That's too bad. You might have to go from memory or just wing it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Stinking Cloud!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Labyrinth!




Which scene was that from?  The farting swamp scene or the raid on the goblin city?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> That's too bad. You might have to go from memory or just wing it.



I did the best I could to remember it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Which scene was that from?  The farting swamp scene or the raid on the goblin city?




In the swamp. After they meet Didymus. Right after the bridge grumbles under Sarah's feet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Stinking Cloud!



A stinking cloud is all fine and dandy until it gains the living spell template.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A stinking cloud is all fine and dandy until it gains the living spell template.




Hey, living Incendiary Cloud is much more apocalyptic .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> A stinking cloud is all fine and dandy until it gains the living spell template.




Don't make me call my Wild Mage and have him create a living antimagic sphere (by rolling a 100 on the wild magic table)...


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I did the best I could to remember it.



FYI...

I just posted a new prestige class in my Classes and Prestige Classes thread.


----------



## Blackrat

Shave the Whales!!!

A quote from my favourite comic book this one is...  Now if someone can get it I'm surpriced. It's an indie comic book gathered from half-a-dozen less-known drawers 

And no. Not the Dilbert book...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Shave the Whales!!!
> 
> A quote from my favourite comic book this one is...  Now if someone can get it I'm surpriced. It's an indie comic book gathered from half-a-dozen less-known drawers
> 
> And no. Not the Dilbert book...




It can't be The Sandman, because that's not considered indy (thought it was drawn by about a dozen artists), and it can't be from Flight (since thats not a commic book but instead an anthology created by indy comic book artists/writers).   It also can't be Transmetropolitan (since that series only had like 2 or 4 different artists working on it).  Nor can it be Jhonny The Homicidal Maniac (even those I think NNY said it once during one of his rants) because that series only have one artist (not counting the inker).


 So I guess my answer is...  I have no clue.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So I guess my answer is...  I have no clue.




I think I really should check what the name of the book is so I can recommend it to you. The problem is, I have no idea where to look for the book. I don't think I packed it when we moved half a year ago, but it can't be at my parents place since the only books I left there are RPG's . Maybe I borrowed it to one of my sis'... Hopefully not to Jo since then it's in Britain now...

I think I need to call her and ask...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> A stinking cloud is all fine and dandy until it gains the living spell template.



Oh, I think it's pretty cool! In our last 4E game, the mage _devasted_ the big boss with it!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> FYI...
> 
> I just posted a new prestige class in my Classes and Prestige Classes thread.



Added the Soul Channeler entry to my Classes of the Tale thread.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   How goes it this morning?


----------



## Clay_More

Howdy guys, sorry for being a bit absent, friend of mine kinda got himself locked up in the cockoo-bin (spelled wrong I think, how do you spell it?), so spent some time travelling back and forth to bring him all his tools and stuff. Bad thing is, he's the guy thats supposed to draw for me when I need drawings, slacker.

Anyways, howdy! And err... hivey hivey!

Oh, and Reveille, heading over to your class thread now. Good seeing another anachronistic gamer sticking to 3.5.


----------



## megamania

Outside of my shocking event on Saturday, it was very quiet weekend.


In a matter of a few minutes I head out to the hospital.   I have been having strange sensations in my chest for the past month or two.  Doc found nothing wrong and heart seemed good but they are having me do a stress test still.   oh yay.


----------



## megamania

Clay_More said:


> Good seeing another anachronistic gamer sticking to 3.5.





With the exception of if Darksun is released as 4e I don't see myself doing anything but 3.5 at this point.


----------



## Clay_More

> In a matter of a few minutes I head out to the hospital. I have been having strange sensations in my chest for the past month or two. Doc found nothing wrong and heart seemed good but they are having me do a stress test still. oh yay.




Ohh, tried one of those when I had leg-pains, seems almost a bit pseudo-scientific when you try them. Ended up being nothing though.


> With the exception of if Darksun is released as 4e I don't see myself doing anything but 3.5 at this point.




Heard that before. Lot of players seem to be connected to their favorite campaign and are reluctant to change from it.

Ohhh, and got something to show, already posted it in my homebrew dwarf thread, but think its so sweet it needs to be showed more than once, a drawing a friend of mine did for the dwarves in my campaign.


----------



## megamania

Drawing reminds me of Warhammer.

Darksun was the first campaign I ever DM'd and I enjoy it as such.  Eberron however is my favorite campaign.  I am slowly (I stress slowly) building up to continue my Storyhours of that world.  Siberys Seven is going to be very complex and the such.  By running a glossary with it I hope some people see the connections I am making.


----------



## Clay_More

Thanks, its intended to be a little bit warhammer-ish, since the dwarves are a bit steampunkish with mechanized armors, cannons, etc.

I gotta admit, even though I've read a lot of good stuff about Eberron, I've never played it nor bought any of the books. Wouldn't mind trying out a game in the setting at some point, just recently signed up for a roleplaying club where I live where you can find groups and players.

Also gotta admit I haven't seen the story-hours, I basically don't get that much around here, except for the 3.5 general and house-rule forums, and then this thread when I have time.


----------



## demonking1

Lord Tirian said:


> Oh, I think it's pretty cool! In our last 4E game, the mage _devasted_ the big boss with it!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Cool, what was the story around it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just did a decent update for my Obsidian Portal Wiki (see link below) after last night's game.

Tomorrow I'll do another update including the fight against Irontooth!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I swore I put several tags on an several old threads so that I could find them, but apparently none of the tags I thought I placed on those threads point to those old messages when I do a tag search.  

What stinks is that it was on several threads that dealt with designing cities and the thread had seve3ral other threads mentioned in it.  :/


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't you hate it when you can't find an old thread?  I swore I put several tags on an old thread so that I could find it in the future, but I the tags I thought I placed on the thread do not bring it up in the tag search. :<




Tell me more about the thread and I'll find it for you. Remember name, starter, anything specific?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Tell me more about the thread and I'll find it for you. Remember name, starter, anything specific?




It was in the general rpg forum (I believe it was from the beginning of this year).  I started it.  I think the title was something like "City Creation in d20" or "Designing cities in d20."



P Having temp. mod powers must be fun..    Too bad I don't have the time to do the data rangling for the site)


----------



## Blackrat

This one? http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=222691

Heh, my powers extend only to the reviews section. Lucky Morrus gave me ok to exploit my new features also. I wouldn't otherwise even consider using the search .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did he send you a video file with him dressed as Spiderman asw he gave a "with power comes great responcibility" type of speech?


----------



## megamania

Spiffy-roo another Hiver that is staff.   Does this mean Hivemind gets special treatment?   oh wait.... by existing we kinda do 


Treated myself to Heroes Season II.  Just finished my fifth episode.  So far so good.   It isn't as amazing as Season One but I knew that going into it.

Stress test went well.  I'm healthy and heart healthy (beyond diabetis and aniexity disorder which is hardly an issue anymore with the wifey behaving).   Kinda go.   Hope all have a good day.

cya


----------



## megamania

"Allmighty omipotent cosmic power placed in a insy bitsy tiny place.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Did he send you a video file with him dressed as Spiderman asw he gave a "with power comes great responcibility" type of speech?




Hush... How did you know about that?

Never mind, just keep it quiet, we don't want any trouble...


----------



## Dog Moon

Spider man, spider man, does whatever a spider can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> "Allmighty omipotent cosmic power placed in a insy bitsy tiny place.




Actually I belive the proper wordage is; Phenomenal Cosmic Powers, Itty Bitty Living Space. 

[sblock=Aladdin]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










[/sblock]


----------



## Clay_More

Hmmm, sucks being me, only after seeing the spoiler you added did I remember where it was from. Damm Disney movies always gets subbed in my country, which is kinda sad since many of them have really good, original casts, took me ages to find Lion King on English (but it was worth it).

Ohhh, and!

[whine]No replies to my dwarves in the house-rules forum so far, in 48 hours, head over there if you got nothing better to do![/whine]

Btw, is Heroes worth watching? Heard a bit both ways, but they don't run on the telly here, so kinda have to purchase them if I want 'em.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the frell is everyone?!

Buggin' out because of hurricane Gustav?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hurricane Gustov was a joke.   I've been having problems with EnWorld today. Several buttons don't work now.  


I'm not sure if there are rules to watching TV, but I think there should be a rule that saids "Don't eat food (especially chili) while watching Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hurricane Gustov was a joke.



 How so?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> How so?




It wasn't the killer mega storm that would drive the final nail into New Orlean's casket like the media was hyping it as being.  What makes it worse is that now the media is starting to jump onto Hanna and hoping that it would wreck as much damage as Katrina did when it hit.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmph... Buttons broken, new features popping up, lots of spam lately... There's two possibilities. Either we're been hacked once again, or Mike is doing some serious upgrading to the database. I guess the latter and soon the problems will be away again.

On to other topic. My copy of Spore shipped yeasterday. That means it should arrive today . The release date is friday in Europe isn't it? I'm getting mine early! Wohoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought the release date was the 6th world wide.


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> With the exception of if Darksun is released as 4e I don't see myself doing anything but 3.5 at this point.



That would be the only reason I'd buy the 4e core books.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Added the Soul Channeler entry to my Classes of the Tale thread.



I'll take a look at it tonight before hitting the hay. I browsed the thread earlier. There are a lot of interesting stuff posted there.

BTW, I broke down and bought D&D Tome of Magic today. Interesting book. The Shadow Magic section looks very promising.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> BTW, I broke down and bought D&D Tome of Magic today. Interesting book. The Shadow Magic section looks very promising.




 Ari posted some unofficial errata and an update to the Shadow Caster last year to fix some of the problems with the class being on the 'weak' side.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought the release date was the 6th world wide.




'Dunno. Wikipedia says 5th in EU and Japan, 7th in US. My gamestore says 4th . I'm prolly getting it today... Depends on the postman....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> BTW, I broke down and bought D&D Tome of Magic today. Interesting book. The Shadow Magic section looks very promising.




My sentiments exactly. The trunamer is conceptually interesting, but it just fails to deliver.


----------



## Clay_More

Tome of Magic is yet another book I've yet to get, but I'm thinking about heading down soon to see a sale in a local RPG store, 3.5 book sale since 4E came out. Don't have ANY books besides PHB/DMG/MM and some Scarred Lands books, what would be best to get on a limited budget?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Clay_More said:


> Btw, is Heroes worth watching? Heard a bit both ways, but they don't run on the telly here, so kinda have to purchase them if I want 'em.




I think Heroes is definitely worth watching. It's a great show, and it reminds me a lot of a good gaming session - in that the characters develop and change in quite a haphazard way, and Hiro in particular acts JUST like a PC!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Tome of Magic is yet another book I've yet to get, but I'm thinking about heading down soon to see a sale in a local RPG store, 3.5 book sale since 4E came out. Don't have ANY books besides PHB/DMG/MM and some Scarred Lands books, what would be best to get on a limited budget?



Spell Compendium, Magic Item Compendium, Unearthed Arcana, PHB II, DMG II, MM II & III, Eberron Campaign Setting, Magic of Eberron.

Other books to consider if you can't find the aforementioned or you have more spending money than you thought and actually bought all the aforementioned and still have some left over: Citsycape, Dungeonscape, Frostburn, Stormwrack, Sandstorm, Planar Handbook, Complete Warrior, Complete Adventurer, Complete Divine, Complete Arcane & Oriental Adventures (don't forget to email me if you buy this one, I'll reply back and send you the Dragon Magazine 3.5 update). 

3rd Party Books: Any of the Relics & Rituals, Nyambe, pretty Much anything Green Ronin, Arcane Evolved, Transcendence, Gary Gygax's World Builder, Traps & Treachery I & II and Legends & Lairs: Sorcery & Steam. Alternately I highly reccomend purchasing The War of the Burning Sky print products through Lulu, you won't regret it.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Actually I belive the proper wordage is; Phenomenal Cosmic Powers, Itty Bitty Living Space.
> 
> [sblock=Aladdin]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Soryy.  Been watching Heroes seasons I and II for the past two weeks.  quotes are limited in my mind currently.


----------



## megamania

Damn!   Time to go already!  It took 14 minutes from starting the net to getting one reply done.   Later....


----------



## Clay_More

Thanks alot Reveille! That list will make my day alot easier, had completely forgotten about some of those books.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The boards are still slow. Are more Europeans online during work-time here, or more Americans? 

Get of my lawn, boys! I want my bandwidth back!


----------



## Dog Moon

With this post, I should be at the bottom of page 3 in terms of postcount.  

Rising up in the EnWorld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> With this post, I should be at the bottom of page 3 in terms of postcount.
> 
> Rising up in the EnWorld.




The bottom of Page 10 is a battle field.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The bottom of Page 10 is a battle field.




Keep posting in the Hivemind and you won't have to worry about those other punks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I would if the site wasn't down so much today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The bottom of Page 10 is a battle field.



 I thought love was a battlefield?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I would if the site wasn't down so much today.




 Yeah, whats up with that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hope love doesn't have trenches cause the idea of getting trench foot from being in love: Not to pleasant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yeah, whats up with that?




From the look of a meta post talking about the buttons that recently broke, I think that the site could have been down so that Micheal Morris could uninstall an unauthorized plug-in that broke the site's JAVA.

Course, I didn't see any official announcement, so it's only a guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I thought love was a battlefield?




Hrm...

What's love Got to do, got to do wit' it?


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Ari posted some unofficial errata and an update to the Shadow Caster last year to fix some of the problems with the class being on the 'weak' side.



Where would that be?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> My sentiments exactly. The trunamer is conceptually interesting, but it just fails to deliver.



Yeah, the Truenamer hasn't impressed me at all. Still, I've only skimmed it. The Binder looks interesting, however.

I've already done some modifications to my Mirrored Cosmology to blend in the the material from the Shadow Magic chapter without having to put the Plane of Shadow into the cosmology.

Shadowcasters won't be tied to a particular plane in my cosmology but they will have a strong connection to a demiplane I call the Darklands as well as minor connection to the Plane of Twilight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Where would that be?




HERE And HERE


----------



## Knightfall

Clay_More said:


> Tome of Magic is yet another book I've yet to get, but I'm thinking about heading down soon to see a sale in a local RPG store, 3.5 book sale since 4E came out. Don't have ANY books besides PHB/DMG/MM and some Scarred Lands books, what would be best to get on a limited budget?



I managed to get Tome of Magic on sale. A local FLGS is selling all their v.3.5 books for 15% off. I'd have bought more but I can't ALL my money on game books.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> HERE



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Angel Ascendant for the Tale has been posted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I managed to get Tome of Magic on sale. A local FLGS is selling all their v.3.5 books for 15% off. I'd have bought more but I can't ALL my money on game books.



When it comes to pure spending cash I spend more on game books and DVDs than anything else.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> I managed to get Tome of Magic on sale. A local FLGS is selling all their v.3.5 books for 15% off. I'd have bought more but I can't ALL my money on game books.




One of the lgs is selling their 4e books at a 10% discount.  Strange thing is, there's no discount for 3.5 e books.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pffft.  I totally go Amazon.com.  Generally about 30% off and no taxes and free shipping on orders of 25$ or more.  10% discount just don't count for anything anymore on some things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> One of the lgs is selling their 4e books at a 10% discount.  Strange thing is, there's no discount for 3.5 e books.




So the question then is: How well is 4E accepted in your area?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Pffft.  I totally go Amazon.com.  Generally about 30% off and no taxes and free shipping on orders of 25$ or more.  10% discount just don't count for anything anymore on some things.



Ditto. I only get $150 a month, so I need to get the most bang for my buck as I can.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Pffft.  I totally go Amazon.com.  Generally about 30% off and no taxes and free shipping on orders of 25$ or more.  10% discount just don't count for anything anymore on some things.




True.


----------



## Blackrat

Boom!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So the question then is: How well is 4E accepted in your area?




It's hard to tell since it sort of looks like that store over stocked themselves on 4e books while other places, like B and N, seemed to have a lot of 4e books and launch then redistributed or got rid of most of the books after a month.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Boom!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-enNj3gnZk]Z'ha'dum goes Boom[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, two 60 megaton tacticals can do that....

But I chose the boom just 'cause if I'd have said Whop!, you'd have thought I was a bunch of Krikkitian War Droids...


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> One of the lgs is selling their 4e books at a 10% discount.  Strange thing is, there's no discount for 3.5 e books.



Hmm, that's interesting. Perhaps 4e isn't selling as well as WotC would have us believe. Either that or your LGS's owner is looney.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Pffft.  I totally go Amazon.com.  Generally about 30% off and no taxes and free shipping on orders of 25$ or more.  10% discount just don't count for anything anymore on some things.



I'd like to shop at Amazon.com, but I can't really afford to get a credit card. I'd be buying WAY more books than I really should. Gawd, I don't even have time to read most of the books I have.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Boom!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVS6NQr0YP8"]Duck, you sucker!*[/ame]




*Yes, he did say "Duck, you sucker." (Sergio Leone, the film's writer/director  mistakenly believed that "Duck, you sucker" was an popular American phrase.)


----------



## Knightfall

Black Hole in 2010.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'd like to shop at Amazon.com, but I can't really afford to get a credit card. I'd be buying WAY more books than I really should. Gawd, I don't even have time to read most of the books I have.



Debit cards will work just fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Black Hole in 2010.



Please tell me this isn't a remake of the Disney movie of the same name. If it is there are going to be at least 2 people on this planet that are going to be pissed to hell.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Black Hole in 2010.




What's it say? I'm no IMDBpro so I can't access the page...


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Debit cards will work just fine.



Umm, I don't think it will take my Canadian-based debit card. Amazon.ca might, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Please tell me this isn't a remake of the Disney movie of the same name. If it is there are going to be at least 2 people on this planet that are going to be pissed to hell.



I'm pretty sure it is but I don't know for certain. I don't have access to IMDbPro. (I wish.)



Blackrat said:


> What's it say? I'm no IMDBpro so I can't access the page...



Like I said, I don't know. I'll try to do some more research on it online. Give me five to ten minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Umm, I don't think it will take my Canadian-based debit card. Amazon.ca might, but I'm not sure.



I think that If it has a visa logo on it you should be golden.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oi... why can't Hollywood just create something original for once, or at least do remakes of movies that bombed HORRIBLY and sucked.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, it's not what I thought it was...

*From MovieWeb:*
Release Date: To Be Announced 2010 
Director: David Fincher 
Writer: Neil Gaiman, Roger Avary 
Starring: Unknown 
Studio: Paramount Pictures 
Genre: Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller 

Based on the graphic novel "Black Hole" by Charles Burns. The setting is Seattle during the '70's. A sexually disease, the 'bug,' is spreading among teenagers. Those who get it develop bizarre mutations - sometimes subtile. Story follows two teens, Keith & Chris as they get the bug. Their dreams and hallucinations - made of deeply disturbing symbolism merging sexuality and sickness - are a key part of the tale!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Okay, it's not what I thought it was...




Aye, sounds like a flop already.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I think that If it has a visa logo on it you should be golden.



It doesn't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Okay, it's not what I thought it was...
> 
> *From MovieWeb:*
> Release Date: To Be Announced 2010
> Director: David Fincher
> Writer: Neil Gaiman, Roger Avary
> Starring: Unknown
> Studio: Paramount Pictures
> Genre: Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller
> 
> Based on the graphic novel "Black Hole" by Charles Burns. The setting is Seattle during the '70's. A sexually disease, the 'bug,' is spreading among teenagers. Those who get it develop bizarre mutations - sometimes subtile. Story follows two teens, Keith & Chris as they get the bug. Their dreams and hallucinations - made of deeply disturbing symbolism merging sexuality and sickness - are a key part of the tale!




NEIL GAIMEN ?!?!?!?!


I'm, there!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Oi... why can't Hollywood just create something original for once, or at least do remakes of movies that bombed HORRIBLY and sucked.



Well, then this won't make you happy.

Alice in Wonderland (2010)
_A live-action and CGI version of the classic "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" story._


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> NEIL GAIMEN ?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I'm, there!




Well, by the looks of the synopsis, even mr. Gaiman can't save this...


----------



## Knightfall

Or this...

Short Circuit (2010)
_Updating/re-imagining of the classic John Badham film where Number 5, one of a group of experimental military robots..._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What's it say? I'm no IMDBpro so I can't access the page...




I just signed up for the 14 day free trial.....



			
				Imdbpro.com said:
			
		

> IN DEVELOPMENT
> 
> Release Date:  2010
> 
> Production Co: Kevin Messick Productions
> Distributor:  Paramount Pictures
> 
> Genre: Drama / Horror / Romance
> 
> Plot Summary: The story follows the events at a high school in a society where a mysterious "plague" infects teenagers with mutations ranging from moderate to severe and forcing the worst of the children to be shunned by their classmates setting up a colony in the woods.
> 
> Source Material: Novel
> 
> Industry News:Fincher to direct 'Black Hole' (From The Hollywood Reporter. 21 February 2008)
> 
> Filmmakers: David Fincher - Director, Roger Avary - Writer (screenplay), Charles Burns - Writer (comics), Neil Gaiman - Writer (screenplay), Kevin J. Messick - Producer


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Well, then this won't make you happy.
> 
> Alice in Wonderland (2010)
> _A live-action and CGI version of the classic "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" story._




Alice and Wonderland has been done to death.  I'm personally hoping that will be the last "dark/gothic" version of the story to be released (since having three dark version of Alice in Wonderland is a little too much).  (If Guillermo del Toro decides to make his own version, I will get angry... and you wouldn't want to see me angry.)


----------



## Knightfall

Bran Mak Morn (2010)

Director: Peter Berg

Writers: Robert E. Howard (based on the stories by)
John Romano (story)

Genre: Fantasy


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Or this...
> 
> Short Circuit (2010)
> _Updating/re-imagining of the classic John Badham film where Number 5, one of a group of experimental military robots..._




      

One for each day of the week.

                           

That should cover a whole month

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Okay, that should make me good for a little over a year.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Alice and Wonderland has been done to death.  I'm personally hoping that will be the last "dark/gothic" version of the story to be released (since having three dark version of Alice in Wonderland is a little too much).  (If Guillermo del Toro decides to make his own version, I will get angry... and you wouldn't want to see me angry.)



You mean "Alice" right? It was a video game or something, correct?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If Guillermo del Toro decides to make his own version, I will get angry... and you wouldn't want to see me angry.









Re...relique, p..please, calm down.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's another remake; although, you could say it's due for an update.

Clash of the Titans (2010)
_A remake of the 1981 film version of the myth of Perseus and his quest to battle both Medusa and the Kraken monster in order to save the Princess Andromeda._


----------



## Knightfall

Will it finally happen...

Conan (2010)
_The tale of Conan the Cimmerian and his adventures across the continent of Hyboria._

It lists Scarlett Johansson under cast but no role for here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Another one...

Fantastic Voyage 2010


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Another one...
> 
> Fantastic Voyage 2010



There remaking Innerspace? WTF? 

Seriously, I'm not that surprised. Everything old is new again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> There remaking Innerspace? WTF?
> 
> Seriously, I'm not that surprised. Everything old is new again.




No, not Innerspace. The original Fantastic Voyage (1966) is being remade.


----------



## Knightfall

Did the site crash for anyone else?

Anyway, here's my last "2010 movie" post for thr night...

Doctor Strange (2010)
_A subtly maimed surgeon finds a new life when a wizard trains him to become the new Sorcerer Supreme of Earth._

*Writers:* Steve Ditko (comic book & characters)
Neil Gaiman (screenplay)

*Genre:* Adventure | Fantasy

*Production Notes/Status:*
_Status:_ Announced 
_Comments:_ Guillermo Del Toro is attached to direct and has approached Neil Gaiman to write the script


----------



## Relique du Madde

[/goes insane]


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> No, not Innerspace. The original Fantastic Voyage (1966) is being remade.



Ahh, I see.

You know. The title did sound familiar; however, I've never see the original, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> [/goes insane]



One of my favorite Marvel characters of all time.

Deadpool rocks! 

Anyway, I'm outta here for the night. Very tired. 

Later guys!


----------



## Blackrat

I wish I had pie...

I'm going to make mashed potatoes and meatballs tomorrow. My favourite. Just wish I'd have pie for dessert.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I wish I had pie...
> 
> I'm going to make mashed potatoes and meatballs tomorrow. My favourite. Just wish I'd have pie for dessert.




Tomorrow? Buy or make a pie till then!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Tomorrow? Buy or make a pie till then!




But making one is such a mess. And the ones you get from markets can't really be called pie... Maybe I'll spend a little extra and buy one from the café...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mmmmm...pie.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Mmmmm...pie.




I know. Now to decide what kind of pie. Apple would be good... But if I'm going to buy a good pie anyways, I could go for something more exotic...

Like 3.14159265


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I know. Now to decide what kind of pie. Apple would be good... But if I'm going to buy a good pie anyways, I could go for something more exotic...
> 
> Like 3.14159265




Lemon Meringue? Boysen Berry? Fried Apple?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I know. Now to decide what kind of pie. Apple would be good... But if I'm going to buy a good pie anyways, I could go for something more exotic...
> 
> Like 3.14159265




*rimshot*

Now I'm tempted to go look up Weebl and Bob again, for some excellent comedy pie goodness. Mmmm, pie. Pie! pie pie pie pie pie pie...I want pie! Bring me...pie!

Ahem, excuse me.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> But making one is such a mess. And the ones you get from markets can't really be called pie... Maybe I'll spend a little extra and buy one from the café...




In Germany, we have something called "Bäckerei"...

...

On a related note, when I was in Finland for 2 weeks, the first week was at a guest family. Only their son (who wasn't there most of the day, since he had to go to work) could speak English. (None of them spoke German, though they had a neighbour that spoke German and English - but beware, Finland neighbors are people that have a house miles away, as Blackrat certainly can confirm). Well, anyway, one of the things was - she was a confectioner. She made great tortes (mmmh, strawberry tortes - and I am not even a fan of tortes).


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> but beware, Finland neighbors are people that have a house miles away, as Blackrat certainly can confirm




Whatever do you mean? At my parents' place in the countryside, the most far living neighbour was mere 6 km away. That's no more than about 4 miles . Yep, this is not a tightly populated land .


----------



## Ginnel

Update time

So I mentioned last thread I was running a one shot, the characters "concepts" I have are

1. A Kobold Were-weasel, sneaky darting in and out style.
2. A Viscous tough goblin fights one handed and has a cursed/possed demon eye
3. A Sentient Construct with a swiss army knife approach to combat, many weapons build into his body
4. A Blue (some pyschic goblin I'm assured)
5. A tarzan esque character where the yodelling war cry is important and he wants to do grapling esque moves.
6. Player 6 hasn't given a concept yet so I may well just invent a goblin for him

Ok so thats it ideas so far for attacks are

1. sneak attack esque ability, possibly a climb speed, a leap and bite attack for ongoing damage, a shifty ability to move squares without provoking, a regeneration type power usable once a day, a move faster than normal humanoids when in weasel form not sure of the disadvantage to put in to compensate though.

2. hmm thinking mostly street fighting type maneouvers like pull two enemies together to bash their heads together, have some kind of random, stun/beserk/charm effect come from the demonic eye.

3. Hmm change from reach to short range weapon as a minor action, have either a cheast mounted or shoulder mounted crossbow/javelin unit. Have a grappling hook hand like Hellboy 2's ogre which can pull enemies towards him or assist in bridging gaps/climbing, have breakable blades come out of all sections of his body allowing him to make attacks against all adjacent enemies.

4. The player said that he'd like to boils enemies brains inside their heads, which is cool, other effects hmmm maybe a mind blast, not overly sure what blues do.

5. I'm thinking some kind of movement ability with chandeliers/wall running maybe ignoring difficult terrain I'm tempted to make the race a Gnoll/orc/hobgoblin, lots of moves that imoblize opponents and for his tarzan yell some kind of fear effect, self boosting temp hit points.

6. Some kind of Wild mage goblin/kobold with a unique bag of tricks maybe.

Any suggested ideas would be cool for styles or mechanics, I am running it in 4th edition creating most powers from scratch for the players but stealing approapriate ones from the PHB.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> 3. A Sentient Construct with a swiss army knife approach to combat, many weapons build into his body



The best idea ever. Why haven't I ever thought of something like this.


> 4. A Blue (some pyschic goblin I'm assured)



Aye, that it is. In 3.5 it's from expanded psionics handbook. Basically a blue-skinned goblin who has innate psionic-talent. Sort of shunned priest-caste, who tend to actually rule behind the throne.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Whatever do you mean? At my parents' place in the countryside, the most far living neighbour was mere 6 km away. That's no more than about 4 miles . Yep, this is not a tightly populated land .




Erk. I presume the British tradition of "popping next door to borrow a bit of sugar" isn't quite so prevalent in Finland, then?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Erk. I presume the British tradition of "popping next door to borrow a bit of sugar" isn't quite so prevalent in Finland, then?




Well if you want to borrow sugar you can always go for the closer neighbour. Though at my parents' place even that's at least 1km.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat, thanks for hunting spammers. I lack the energy to go through all the load times or time-outs to get to the "report post" and the "post reported" message.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Spell Compendium, Magic Item Compendium, Unearthed Arcana, PHB II, DMG II, MM II & III, Eberron Campaign Setting, Magic of Eberron.



I haven't decided whether or not I'm going to buy Spell Compendium and Magic Item Compendium. I'm likely to buy the former but I'm not sure about the latter. I'm not into Eberron, so I've got no real use for those two books. I have all the others, however.

I recommend MM V. Skip MM IV, however, unless you can get it dirt cheap. 



Reveille said:


> Other books to consider if you can't find the aforementioned or you have more spending money than you thought and actually bought all the aforementioned and still have some left over: Citsycape, Dungeonscape, Frostburn, Stormwrack, Sandstorm, Planar Handbook, Complete Warrior, Complete Adventurer, Complete Divine, Complete Arcane & Oriental Adventures (don't forget to email me if you buy this one, I'll reply back and send you the Dragon Magazine 3.5 update).



I have all those too. 

Rev, can you please send ME the v.3.5 update for Oriental Adventures? I never got a copy of that Dragon Magazine.



Reveille said:


> 3rd Party Books: Any of the Relics & Rituals, Nyambe, pretty Much anything Green Ronin, Arcane Evolved, Transcendence, Gary Gygax's World Builder, Traps & Treachery I & II and Legends & Lairs: Sorcery & Steam. Alternately I highly reccomend purchasing The War of the Burning Sky print products through Lulu, you won't regret it.



Clay_More,

Personally, I think the Relics & Rituals books are okay. They didn't grab me, however. (I only own the Excalibur one.) Creature Collection is an awesome book, however. If you can find the 3.5 version, buy it. Period.

Green Ronin's books are all good, even the v.3.0 stuff. Bastards & Bloodlines (v.3.0, I think) is a twisted book but in a fun way. Your campaign world will never be the same. (Anything Freeport! Nuff said.) Hammer & Helm (v.3.0) is also good. Advanced Bestiary (v.3.5) is great if you like templates. And Monsters of the Mind (v.3.5) has some of the most unique psionic monsters in it out there. If you want an alternate, grittier game system then try True20. (It rocks!)

I'm a big fan of the Legends & Lairs series of books. Spells and Spellcraft (v.3.0) is one of the best arcane-based books I've ever owned. The Seafarer's Handbook (v.3.0) is good but D&D Stormwrack is better. I recently bought Portals & Planes (v.3.5) and it is now one of my favorite books in the series. The Path books are very hit & miss, however. Read those very carefully before you buy any of them. I only own Path of the Sword (v.3.0). Mythic Races (v.3.0) is excellent. Dungeoncraft (v.3.5) is okay (good fluff) but D&D Dungeonscape has better crunch.

For a good rogue book, go with The Book of Roguish Luck (v.3.5) from Malhavoc Press. I also recommend Anger of Angels (v.3.5), Beyond Countless Doorways (v.3.5), The Complete Book of Eldritch Might (v.3.5), Hyperconscious (v.3.5), and Requiem for a God (v.3.5 if you get the PDF version, I think the print version is only v.3.0) from Malhavoc.

From Necromancer Games, if you want a great city setting, then get City State of the Invincible Overlord (v.3.5). It's good, even if you don't use it for the Wilderlands campaign setting. Bard's Gate (v.3.5) and Gary Gygax's Necropolis (v.3.0) are good. Glades of Death (v.3.5) and Ancient Kingdoms: Mesopotamia (v.3.5) are really good. Tome of Horrors Revised (v.3.5) is excellent but it's a PDF only!

Anyway, those are my suggestions!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> 2. hmm thinking mostly street fighting type maneouvers like pull two enemies together to bash their heads together, have some kind of random, stun/beserk/charm effect come from the demonic eye.




You must have him throw a random shoryuken if he crits on a knock out punch.
[sblock=Random Shoryuken ftw]




[/sblock]



Ginnel said:


> 3. Hmm change from reach to short range weapon as a minor action, have either a cheast mounted or shoulder mounted crossbow/javelin unit. Have a grappling hook hand like Hellboy 2's ogre which can pull enemies towards him or assist in bridging gaps/climbing, have breakable blades come out of all sections of his body allowing him to make attacks against all adjacent enemies.




No "arm drill?"


----------



## Blackrat

FYI. Spore is AWESOME! Go get it. My only consern so far is that my little creature is evolving too fast. I guess that's 'cause I chose easy mode yesterday. I think I need to start again and take normal or hard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> FYI. Spore is AWESOME! Go get it.



I'm not sure my computer could meet the reqs, its already 7 years old.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm not sure my computer could meet the reqs, its already 7 years old.




As I remember, you didn't get the Demo running either, so it is quite possible the full game won't run. But I'll tell you, this game is worth the investment in new 'puter.

(Though I know you can't afford it. If I could afford, I'd sponsor you on it, but unfortunatily, my fool-proof plan of becoming multimillionare didn't work. Stupid lottery machine )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> As I remember, you didn't get the Demo running either, so it is quite possible the full game won't run. But I'll tell you, this game is worth the investment in new 'puter.




Actually, I still have some inheritance money left over from my grandmothers passing. Two of the major purchases; HDTV, new computer (one that'll last me hopefully another 7 years.

Things are still pretty bad for my mom and I honestly don't think she is going to stop grieving for my dad for at least another year. I don't want to burden her with my computer problems (and thus getting a new comp) until she comes out of it.

BTW, do you remember what you told me about minimum HDTV size (not getting true HD unless the TV is a minimum size)? I ask 'cause I forget. What is the min size?



Blackrat said:


> (Though I know you can't afford it. If I could afford, I'd sponsor you on it, but unfortunatily, my fool-proof plan of becoming multimillionare didn't work. Stupid lottery machine )



Sponsor? Spore allows that?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> BTW, do you remember what you told me about minimum HDTV size (not getting true HD unless the TV is a minimum size)? I ask 'cause I forget. What is the min size?



If I remember correctly what we talked about, it was that True HD is not worth it unless the tv is at least 52". Untill that human eyes can't see the difference between HDready and True HD.



> Sponsor? Spore allows that?




No, I meant just generally sponsoring you some computer money . If I'd have gotten that lottery-pot, I'd have happily done that .


EDIT: Could have actually been 56". I can't find that research article anymore, so I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Barbarian Advanced Class for the Tale has been posted.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I downloaded the Creature Creator for Spore and loved it, but being as I have Half-Life 2 to play on my PC (only just started it!) then it's going to be a while before I start messing around with Spore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat,

So how is the "mid level" parts of the game like?  Ie..  how's the play like once your creatures start building a civilization?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> You must have him throw a random shoryuken if he crits on a knock out punch.
> [sblock=Random Shoryuken ftw]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> No "arm drill?"




That must be the strip my university friend always quoted at me, did he go Schnick me Schnick me! beforehand and Wolverine wasn't responding?
and then lamps kitty pride sheer comic genius, I've only really read the cable and deadpool series which was quite cool.

Arm drill hmm

maybe


----------



## megamania

Deadpool's first limited series was fun.   The only problem with Deadpool as a comic is one needs a really good writer or the jokes become stale and old.


Speaking of Deadpool-  he appears in X-Men Origins: Wolverine coming out this March (or was May?).

Daine Cook (Hannibal from Blade III)


----------



## megamania

For everyone on the East Coast of the US of A how has Hanna treated you?  We had a bunch of rain and thats about it.


----------



## megamania

seems the adult spammers are very active today.  sigh.  alerted Morris to it.   What ever happened to the report a thread button?  Much easier that way.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackrat,
> 
> So how is the "mid level" parts of the game like?  Ie..  how's the play like once your creatures start building a civilization?




Now that I have gotten that far, I have to say I was a bit disappointed here. Both the Tribal and Civilization phases are a bit of a let-down. There's not really anything to do. In both you have basically three options how to do things. Either become friends or crush them. Or in the civilization, if you wish, you can economically crush them . Dominating the world was done pretty fast. Now that I have made my way to the space, things are looking great again. I really love terraforming planets, though this is really time/money consuming endeavor.


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:


> seems the adult spammers are very active today.  sigh.  alerted Morris to it.   What ever happened to the report a thread button?  Much easier that way.



The "report a post button" is the triangle with an exclamation point in it. It's at the bottom of the poster info.


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo!

FINALLY! I have been able to log in to this place!

I have had the worst luck getting in here the past few weeks....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> That must be the strip my university friend always quoted at me, did he go Schnick me Schnick me! beforehand and Wolverine wasn't responding?




Nope he said "Snikt me Snikt me!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> FINALLY! I have been able to log in to this place!
> 
> I have had the worst luck getting in here the past few weeks....




Yesterday everyone had the worst luck because the database died.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Speaking of Deadpool-  he appears in X-Men Origins: Wolverine coming out this March (or was May?).




May, and Deadpool is going to be played by Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## megamania

He should do a good job with it based on his role as Hannibal King.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yesterday everyone had the worst luck because the database died.




It has been less than smooth from version i to En World 2.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knightfall1972 said:


> I've never been a big pudding person, but I'm definitely an ice cream freakazoid.
> 
> Dairy Queen rocks!




I ate at Dairy Queen each day while I was at Dragoncon in Atlanta. 

We have one here but I have to drive PAST my friend's house if I want any before a gaming session.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> For everyone on the East Coast of the US of A how has Hanna treated you?  We had a bunch of rain and thats about it.




Just breezy and rainy here. Not bad at all. There were some flood warnings for my county and others east of here but all in all, not a washout like the remnants of Fay were last week.


----------



## Heckler

:wave:


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> I ate at Dairy Queen each day while I was at Dragoncon in Atlanta.
> 
> We have one here but I have to drive PAST my friend's house if I want any before a gaming session.




I ate it one day there. 

It seemed odd the only time I saw you was when one of us was getting on or off the elevator.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone awake?


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Anyone awake?



 Yup but it is morning here


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Anyone awake?




At 4:30am?   errr.... yes but I was not at the computer......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Plop!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Plop!




Why'd you break that bubble?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Because it was dead silent in here.


----------



## Blackrat

No it wasn't. I was hearing little voices very clearly...


----------



## Relique du Madde

0.o  Damn it, I thought I killed all the littles!  Now I have to start killing them again.


----------



## Blackrat

Aww, but they sing so nicely... Don't kill them...


----------



## Relique du Madde

They may sing nice, but they like raising mice and rats as mounts.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They may sing nice, but they like raising mice and rats as mounts.




And this is bad because...?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And this is bad because...?




For you it's bad because they might try to enslave you.

For me, it's because I don't like most rodents, specially ones named Mickey.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> For you it's bad because they might try to enslave you.



Ah but this would never work for I know their weaknesses .



> For me, it's because I don't like most rodents, specially ones named Mickey.




But wouldn't it then be good, because they would enslave the rodent/s named Mickey.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait, you got a point.


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, it was a nifty idea to get me a Vulcan teacher .


----------



## Relique du Madde

And who was that teacher?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> And this is bad because...?




It is slavery. Especially you, Blackrat, should appreciate Reliques defense of your freedom!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> And who was that teacher?




Oh just some time-travelling Vulcan named Solkar. Propably no-one important


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you sure Solkar wasn't an Elderan or an Elf?  Those bastards are tricky.


----------



## Blackrat

No, he didn't wear green/red clothes and pointy shoes. Besides he knew so much about logic that he must've been Vulcan.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*is baffled by the conversation above*

Morning Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> *is baffled by the conversation above*
> 
> Morning Hive!



Why? Join us and tell about your imaginary friends and little voices...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Why? Join us and tell about your imaginary friends and little voices...




I've been advised by my imaginary lawyer that this might result in a lawsuit.


----------



## Blackrat

He sounds like a smart lawyer. I hope he doesn't cost too much .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> <snip> little voices...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JajXIaeeG0Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JajXIaeeG0Y[/ame]

I think it's odd how that boy (who looks somewhat like Ritchie Rich) became human between seasons two and three when it's clear that he must be a half-elf, or an elf.

Then again, I always wondered what exactly are "Littles" and if they are some kind of faeries, or if they are rodents furries.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> He sounds like a smart lawyer. I hope he doesn't cost too much .




I pay him in Monopoly money.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> I've been advised by my imaginary lawyer that this might result in a lawsuit.




Wouldn't it just be an imaginary lawsuit?


----------



## Whitemouse

_So_.....whats this then?

What exactly is a hive thread?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Whitemouse said:


> _So_.....whats this then?
> 
> What exactly is a hive thread?




Ah, well, it is the ultimate off-topic thread. People just talk about what they like, sometimes creating a funny forth-and-back discussion, sometimes educating people on the scientific goals of the Hadron Collider, sometimes discussing campaign events. If no other thread sounds interesting or has any new posts, try to spin up a conversation on the hive. 

One might also call it a time-sink. 

It is possible that there is also a official definition of the Hivemind threads, but I suppose it has been written down on a piece of paper, filed away, then lost during a office move, found in garbage, accidentally burned, copied off by a time-traveller shortly after/before the incident, e-mailed to a anonymmous internet contact, been given voice by a speech synthesizer, recorded on a 120 min BASF cassette, played before a microphone and turned into a podcast, transcribed for horrendous cost, written down in plain text, translated by GoogleTranslate to French, translated to German with Babelfish, e-mailed to a professional translator, printed on a sheet of paper, the English translation written down by hand, made a analog photo, developed, snail-mailed to an anonymous mailbox, scanned in from a wooden table, OCRed, and then stored in a digital file somewhere at the end of the internet. 

This version might be incomplete or even entirely made up.


----------



## Whitemouse

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, well, it is the ultimate off-topic thread. People just talk about what they like, sometimes creating a funny forth-and-back discussion, sometimes educating people on the scientific goals of the Hadron Collider, sometimes discussing campaign events. If no other thread sounds interesting or has any new posts, try to spin up a conversation on the hive.
> 
> One might also call it a time-sink.



Ah, a random amalgamation of various discussions! 

I can totally dig that. 

Welcome Carla Kittra (Whitemouse) to the hive guys and gals!


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> Ah, a random amalgamation of various discussions!
> 
> I can totally dig that.
> 
> Welcome Carla Kittra (Whitemouse) to the hive guys and gals!



Welcome.

Beware the Black Rat, who I can only assume is your anti-matter double.  If you two ever meet, I think the Hive will explode.


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Welcome.



Hello. 



hafrogman said:


> Beware the Black Rat, who I can only assume is your anti-matter double.  If you two ever meet, I think the Hive will explode.



Erk, that would certainly be bad; but I highly doubt that would happen.


----------



## Whitemouse

v. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm....

Since my avatar isn't equipped with lightsabers I can only surmise that the results would be like when Han gutted that riding beast on Hoth.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Since my avatar isn't equipped with lightsabers I can only surmise that the results would be like when Han gutted that riding beast on Hoth.



Indeed.  However, if we were to use the mouse from your signature, you might stand a better chance.

Magic vs. The Force.  Who will win?  I think this could be the new Kirk v. Picard.


----------



## Dog Moon

So rat vs mouse, eh?  It won't matter when the Dog comes barking!  *Ruff!*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> So rat vs mouse, eh?  It won't matter when the Dog comes barking!  *Ruff!*



You clearly haven't watched enough Saturday morning cartoons.  I refer you to the cases of Tom v. Jerry and Sylvester v. Tweety.

The smaller animal invariably wins by virtue of being cute, whilst the larger is doomed to languish in pain and hunger.  It is nature's way.


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Magic vs. The Force.  Who will win?  I think this could be the new Kirk v. Picard.



Erm, that would be a quandry. A fun quandry though.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> So rat vs mouse, eh?  It won't matter when the Dog comes barking!  *Ruff!*




It is possible for Dogs and Cats and Mice to live together in harmony.

I hereby present the following proof:


----------



## Relique du Madde

That dog seems to be enjoying it too much.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

There are also other precedents: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremer_Stadtmusikanten






Also see: 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/155271/Bremen_Broadcasting_Coperation


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hahahah!  That's awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BTW,  Here is the English version of that Wikipedia page.


----------



## Whitemouse

So what is everyone up to today?


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> So what is everyone up to today?



Working.
Wish I were sleeping.
. . . that's about it really.


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Working.
> Wish I were sleeping.
> . . . that's about it really.




Ah...me too. I work on software programming. Its nice to have an extra computer to do other stuff on the side.


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> That dog seems to be enjoying it too much.




What kind of smiley is that Relique? I've nae seen it before.


----------



## Relique du Madde

is often the same smile as an "eek" (  ).


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> is often the same smile as an "eek" (  ).




Interesting. 

On another note I just realized that some users have blogs. How can I start one?
Never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## Blackrat

Hello there new Hiver. I see you got your screenname fixed already. Welcome to the Hive also .

-Rat's Log, stardate 1138... er, whatever.
The assimilation is going as planned. Today we received help from a friendly rodent being with weird fur-coloration. She has now joined our crew and our war-effort to conguer the world. [Insert Evil Laughter Here]


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Hello there new Hiver. I see you got your screenname fixed already. Welcome to the Hive also .



Hiya. 



Blackrat said:


> -Rat's Log, stardate 1138... er, whatever.
> The assimilation is going as planned. Today we received help from a friendly rodent being with weird fur-coloration. She has now joined our crew and our war-effort to conguer the world. [Insert Evil Laughter Here]



ROFL!! You're too funny. BTW as per my username and avatar I'm a *WHITE MOUSE*.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> ROFL!! You're too funny. BTW as per my username and avatar I'm a *WHITE MOUSE*.



I think he's referring to his plans for a rodential overthrow of the human goverment.  But we, the Amphibian Liberation Front (ALF) will never stop our resitance, or reruns of our 80's sitcom.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> BTW,  Here is the English version of that Wikipedia page.




Thanks - a short search didn't reveal anything...

I have fond memories with this story - my grand father used to tell it to me when I stayed over at my grand parents as a child. He was really great at mimicking the unique voices of the animals. I presume he still is good at it. 

And that video is definitely genius.


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> ROFL!! You're too funny.




Nah, just a geek with weird and sometimes cruel sense of humor . Well time to go back to sleep. Bye.


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> I think he's referring to his plans for a rodential overthrow of the human goverment.  But we, the Amphibian Liberation Front (ALF) will never stop our resitance, or reruns of our 80's sitcom.



You know your avatar reminds me of a grippli.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> You know your avatar reminds me of a grippli.



Well, there's only so many ways an anthropomorphic frog can look.    The head is pretty similar, but the full picture looks a little too civilized to be a grippli.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...  Lets see..

We have a rat, a cat, a dog, a frog, a mouse and occasionally a big foot.  The hive needs another animal.


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Well, there's only so many ways an anthropomorphic frog can look.    The head is pretty similar, but the full picture looks a little too civilized to be a grippli.



Very interesting. It kind of reminds of the Moreaus. A Frog Moreau; hmm.....that could work.


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> We have a rat, a cat, a dog, a frog, a mouse and occasionally a big foot.  The hive needs another animal.



I've got a gamer friend thats into birds. Should I invite her?


----------



## Whitemouse

Well I need to head out in 40 minutes and I need a quick shower. So for now I'm gonna have to go.

Don't be sad I'll be either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm... Lets see..
> 
> We have a rat, a cat, a dog, a frog, a mouse and occasionally a big foot. The hive needs another animal.




I want a Panda  lets see if we can rope one of those in or I could just change my avatar hmm.

http://www.hung-truong.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/02/Pandamonium.jpg I have that on a T-shirt though the background is grey might just use that hmm.

*Dance's around the Hive to Safety Dance and Dare*

my brother just bought a £700 computer to play warhammer-online with and other stuff I presume, my computer only turns on without crashing when it feels like it, I'm so jealous


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> I've got a gamer friend thats into birds. Should I invite her?



Yup.







Ginnel said:


> *Dance's around the Hive to Safety Dance and Dare*



We can dance if we want to.
We can leave your friends behind.
Because your friends don't dance,
and if they don't dance,
well they're no friends of mine.







Ginnel said:


> my brother just bought a £700 computer to play warhammer-online with and other stuff I presume.



A 700 pound computer?!?!  Geez that's heavy, hasn't he heard of miniaturization?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I ate it one day there.
> 
> It seemed odd the only time I saw you was when one of us was getting on or off the elevator.




And finding out we were on the same floor of the same tower....  

Sorry I didn't show up for drinks that night; I was too tired and crashed early. Too early for being at a con... one woulda thought I was having to go to work instead, considering the hour I crashed.... 10PM....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw man, I can tell my community supporter thing ended cause I have that stupid add on the side of my EnWorld page.  Like I really need every freaking page condensed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Anyone awake?




Not at that hour on that day, I wasn't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> No it wasn't. I was hearing little voices very clearly...




Sooo....._you're_ the one who stole my Rice Krispies!!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Aw man, I can tell my community supporter thing ended cause I have that stupid add on the side of my EnWorld page.  Like I really need every freaking page condensed.



So do what I did.

Buy a widescreen monitor.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> So do what I did.
> 
> Buy a widescreen monitor.




Okay, but you'll have to send me the money first so I can afford it.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, but you'll have to send me the money first so I can afford it.



Damn, I would. . . but as it turns out, I just ran out of heart yesterday.  And since I'm a heartless bastard. . . No.


----------



## Heckler

Hi, guys!

Who's bored?

http://dragontavern.com/

Warning:  can be addictive.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> And finding out we were on the same floor of the same tower....
> 
> Sorry I didn't show up for drinks that night; I was too tired and crashed early. Too early for being at a con... one woulda thought I was having to go to work instead, considering the hour I crashed.... 10PM....



It's like you planned it and got a room on the same floor as me.

I do think I'll do the International Tower again. The elevators were much faster. 

We sat around for a bit then the others decided to go crowd watching. We might not have been there if you came by anyway. 

We had a sizable crowd in the room at one point. I invited a couple of girls we met back to the room and they brought friends.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Who's bored?
> 
> http://dragontavern.com/
> 
> Warning:  can be addictive.




Did you finally find your way back to the hive?


----------



## Aeson

My new job gave me a cell phone today. The perks get better and better.lol


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Damn, I would. . . but as it turns out, I just ran out of heart yesterday.  And since I'm a heartless bastard. . . No.




*feeds hafrogman a heart*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> *feeds hafrogman a heart*



Tries offering the heart to his ex.

. . . nope, she won't trade mine back.  Sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> My new job gave me a cell phone today. The perks get better and better.lol



New job?  A smiling Aeson?

Things are looking up around here.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> New job?  A smiling Aeson?
> 
> Things are looking up around here.




You didn't see the post about the job? I have a couple of things to smile about these days. I still don't smile as much as I should.:\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You didn't see the post about the job? I have a couple of things to smile about these days. I still don't smile as much as I should.:



I've been Hivus in Absentus for . . . oh about a thread and a half.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I've been Hivus in Absentus for . . . oh about a thread and a half.




You're not the only one. We've had a few folks take a leave of absense. 

Right now I'm working 6pm-2am but my normal shift will be 10pm-6am.


----------



## Blackrat

*Sneaks in*

Hmm, no-one here. What to do, what to do...

*Puts a pin on a chair and waits*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Sneaks in*
> 
> Hmm, no-one here. What to do, what to do...
> 
> *Puts a pin on a chair and waits*




*Pushes Blackrat into said chair*


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, I'm not that careless to stand my back towards it, you know . Seems my nefarious plot failed... Need to make a new plan...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I'm not that careless to stand my back towards it, you know . Seems my nefarious plot failed... Need to make a new plan...




I pushed you front first.


----------



## Studio69

Heya hive. Whats up tonight?


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Heya hive. Whats up tonight?




Just got off work about an hour ago. Just finished dinner and now I'm hanging out online. And yourself?


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Just got off work about an hour ago. Just finished dinner and now I'm hanging out online. And yourself?



I'm not ususally up this early but I have an hour to kill before I need to start getting ready to head out to airport. 

The boyfriend is in Dallas and I have a week off, so I'm going to join him there.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I'm not ususally up this early but I have an hour to kill before I need to start getting ready to head out to airport.
> 
> The boyfriend is in Dallas and I have a week off, so I'm going to join him there.




That sounds like fun. Give him a big ol hug and smooch from the hivers.lol

I'm having to get adjusted back to a night time schedule again. When I get on my regular schedule I'll be working until 6am. I'm going to try and watch a movie on Netflix to kill some time.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> That sounds like fun. Give him a big ol hug and smooch from the hivers. lol



 



Aeson said:


> I'm having to get adjusted back to a night time schedule again. When I get on my regular schedule I'll be working until 6am. I'm going to try and watch a movie on Netflix to kill some time.



All right Aeson. Later.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


>



Don't worry. I'm harmless.



Studio69 said:


> All right Aeson. Later.




I'm still here for now unless you mean you're leaving.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Don't worry. I'm harmless.



BTW, If you haven't already gathered from my past posts, I'm not a girl.



Aeson said:


> I'm still here for now unless you mean you're leaving.



Oh. I thought you were.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> BTW, If you haven't already gathered from my past posts, I'm not a girl.




I'm not either. 

I knew you were a guy. I don't think you mentioned your boyfriend before. It's all good. The hive is open minded.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'm not either.
> 
> I knew you were a guy. I don't think you mentioned your boyfriend before. It's all good. The hive is open minded.



*Open mindedly grumbles about rain and late trains in England*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *Open mindedly grumbles about rain and late trains in England*




When is not raining in England? It's like Canada.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The hive is open minded.




It does seem strange how friendly and openminded the Hive is. It might be that we are somewhat selfregulating in that you have to be a bit open minded on all accounts to enjoy our company . Anyways, considering that there are trolls around ENW too, I find it strange that none try to infiltrate the Hive. I don't think they'd succeed, but I'd expect them to try. *shrug*


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not either.
> 
> I knew you were a guy. I don't think you mentioned your boyfriend before. It's all good. The hive is open minded.



Okay. 

Well I did mention him once before, probably in the previous hive. Its nice to know that there are some tolerant people left in the [en]world.



			
				Ginnel said:
			
		

> *Open mindedly grumbles about rain and late trains in England*



What do you have against rain?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> When is not raining in England? It's like Canada.




I think this quote is from some Asterix cartoon:

-Is it always misty in Britain?
-Oh no, only when it's not raining...

, or something like that. I always found it hilarious.


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> It does seem strange how friendly and openminded the Hive is. It might be that we are somewhat selfregulating in that you have to be a bit open minded on all accounts to enjoy our company . Anyways, considering that there are trolls around ENW too, I find it strange that none try to infiltrate the Hive. I don't think they'd succeed, but I'd expect them to try. *shrug*



I'd give them a bit of a thrashing, and not verbally. I'm a bodybuilder in my spare time and I've got the muscles to prove it.


----------



## Ginnel

Studio69 said:


> What do you have against rain?



It's wet


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> I think this quote is from some Asterix cartoon:
> 
> -Is it always misty in Britain?
> -Oh no, only when it's not raining...
> 
> , or something like that. I always found it hilarious.



Speaking of mist, who cautght the last episode of Stargate: Atlantis? That was _freaky_.


----------



## Studio69

Ginnel said:


> It's wet



So, without oceans, there'd be no rain. Without oceans, we'd only survive for so long. The world needs its water.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It does seem strange how friendly and openminded the Hive is. It might be that we are somewhat selfregulating in that you have to be a bit open minded on all accounts to enjoy our company . Anyways, considering that there are trolls around ENW too, I find it strange that none try to infiltrate the Hive. I don't think they'd succeed, but I'd expect them to try. *shrug*



The hive is an anomaly. We're our own little world but we do have to follow the physics of ENWorld.

We've had trolls but they never get a rise out of us. 


Studio69 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Well I did mention him once before, probably in the previous hive. Its nice to know that there are some tolerant people left in the [en]world.



I may have missed it if you did. 
The Hivemind is like a family. We're here for each other.


----------



## Blackrat

Studio69 said:


> Speaking of mist, who cautght the last episode of Stargate: Atlantis? That was _freaky_.




Agh! So on what season are you going right now there? I think it'll be another two years until it's affordable to see it here. Meaning, they're not going to show it on cable anyways, so I have to wait until the DVD's are on reasonable price


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> It's wet



And kitties don't like the wet.


Studio69 said:


> Speaking of mist, who cautght the last episode of Stargate: Atlantis? That was _freaky_.




I watched it online this afternoon. I'll agree it was freaky.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I watched it online this afternoon. I'll agree it was freaky.




You can watch them online? Where? Do you have to live in US to get it? Does it cost too much?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The Hivemind is like a family. We're here for each other.




Heh, that we are. I just realized that I actually called Rev "Bro" in another thread a while back . We are one big bunch of siblings around here .


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> Agh! So on what season are you going right now there? I think it'll be another two years until it's affordable to see it here. Meaning, they're not going to show it on cable anyways, so I have to wait until the DVD's are on reasonable price




We're into the final Season, the 5th.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You can watch them online? Where? Do you have to live in US to get it? Does it cost too much?



Actually I downloaded it from a website. It's an illegal activity and I can not encourage such things here. 


Blackrat said:


> Heh, that we are. I just realized that I actually called Rev "Bro" in another thread a while back . We are one big bunch of siblings around here .




Except Heckler. He's the dirty old uncle we don't let the kids near.


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> You can watch them online? Where? Do you have to live in US to get it? Does it cost too much?




Amazon Unbox; I think.

The problem with Unbox iss that there are no captions or subtitles. I was born with a eardrum defect and so I need captions/subtitles in order to fully grasp everything thats going on.


----------



## Blackrat

Studio69 said:


> We're into the final Season, the 5th.




Yeah, great . They just lowered the price of 2nd season to reasonable this spring. So it'll take at least two years until I get that far.


----------



## Ginnel

Studio69 said:


> So, without oceans, there'd be no rain. Without oceans, we'd only survive for so long. The world needs its water.




Ah but this is where you have missed a vital point, I'm English or British whatever you want to call it, we have turned grumbling and complaining into an art, if it wasn't raining this summer we'd have been complaining about the heat and the hosepipe bans.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> And kitties don't like the wet.



Wet they like to eat fish. Cats are paradoxes all right.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I'd give them a bit of a thrashing, and not verbally. I'm a bodybuilder in my spare time and I've got the muscles to prove it.




I keep fighting the urge to say something about gym bunnies. I wonder if that flies in the face of my open minded comment earlier though.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Actually I downloaded it from a website. It's an illegal activity and I can not encourage such things here.




Ah well, in that case I didn't hear you say that .


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Ah but this is where you have missed a vital point, I'm English or British whatever you want to call it, we have turned grumbling and complaining into an art, if it wasn't raining this summer we'd have been complaining about the heat and the hosepipe bans.




So you're dwarves?

So which is it? English or British? Which do you prefer? Which is proper?


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> Heh, that we are. I just realized that I actually called Rev "Bro" in another thread a while back . We are one big bunch of siblings around here .



Wow, talk about your terms of endearment. I think I'll be making the hive more of a habit then. I just didn't know how people would react to my prefrence. Like I said before I'm glad you all are tolerant.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah well, in that case I didn't hear you say that .




If you don't want to hear anymore then don't email me. I won't tell you.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> So you're dwarves?
> 
> So which is it? English or British? Which do you prefer? Which is proper?




Well it really depends on which part of Britain he lives in. If he lives in for example Wales or Scotland, it wouldn't be good to call him English .


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Wow, talk about your terms of endearment. I think I'll be making the hive more of a habit then. I just didn't know how people would react to my prefrence. Like I said before I'm glad you all are tolerant.




We might pick on you a bit but it's nothing personal. It's like friends or family ribbing each other.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well it really depends on which part of Britain he lives in. If he lives in for example Wales or Scotland, it wouldn't be good to call him English .




Well I wouldn't call him English if that were the case now would I?


----------



## Studio69

Blackrat said:


> Ah well, in that case I didn't hear you say that .




But do check out Amazon.com's Unbox. There you can get an episode for $1.99 and even be able to download it to a tivo or portable device. They do have Season 5 already up and episodes 1-6 are already available.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> We might pick on you a bit but it's nothing personal. It's like friends or family ribbing each other.



I can deal with that. My two older brother were always making jabs at me when I was growing up.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Well I wouldn't call him English if that were the case now would I?




Dunno, you might. At least not many finns make a difference between all the areas of Britain. To most here they're all English . Which is a minor part of all the things that make the life of civilized man unbearable here. (I'm talking about myself ofcourse)


----------



## Studio69

Well, I've got to get going. I'll check back in a week when I get back from Dallas.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> So you're dwarves?
> 
> So which is it? English or British? Which do you prefer? Which is proper?



Nah Dwarves are from Yorkshire a county of england and go "ay' up" a lot and complain about working down "tut pit".

I generally prefer English myself cause then I can grumble/make fun of about the Welsh Scottish and Irish but if we're grumbling about something bigger I may take on the British identity, I was shocked the other month to learn that England Scotland and Wales aren't proper countries


----------



## Blackrat

Studio69 said:


> Well, I've got to get going. I'll check back in a week when I get back from Dallas.



Have fun bro


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I can deal with that. My two older brother were always making jabs at me when I was growing up.



Then you should feel right at home.



Studio69 said:


> Well, I've got to get going. I'll check back in a week when I get back from Dallas.



Have fun.


Ginnel said:


> Nah Dwarves are from Yorkshire a county of england and go "ay' up" a lot and complain about working down "tut pit".



I think we need a British to English dictionary for this one.lol


Ginnel said:


> I generally prefer English myself cause then I can grumble/make fun of about the Welsh Scottish and Irish but if we're grumbling about something bigger I may take on the British identity, I was shocked the other month to learn that England Scotland and Wales aren't proper countries



They're not? What are they then?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat, how did you make staff? Maybe I haven't noticed before.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Blackrat, how did you make staff? Maybe I haven't noticed before.




Oh, I'm helping out on moving the reviews from the old database to the new. So technically I'm reviews moderator for a while.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> They're not? What are they then?




I think they are something between State and County in their status. It's really a big mess and I don't even think that any other country has same sort of system. Great Britain is the proper country, and the "countries" inside it are something else .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I'm helping out on moving the reviews from the old database to the new. So technically I'm reviews moderator for a while.



So you're a temp?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> So you're a temp?




Yeah, just until the database is moved. Which might take better part of a year at least


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I think they are something between State and County in their status. It's really a big mess and I don't even think that any other country has same sort of system. Great Britain is the proper country, and the "countries" inside it are something else .



Actually thats wrong the United Kingdom is a proper country which is composed of England Scotland Wales, and Northern Ireland (the top right bit of Ireland next to us) and also out outlying islands around the coast.

Great Britain however is the main bit which includes basically everything but Northern Island which is over on the island of Ireland.

So to reiterate the United Kingdom is the proper country England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Island are constituent countries of that Union  then you get into complicated stuff with the isle of man and channel islands.

Then you get the Commonwealth Realms 16 countries for which our Queen is the Head of State, this includes Canada Austrailia and New Zealand to name a few of the more well known ones, so you'd see her at the olympic games opening the ceremonies as head of state, then theres the Commonwealth which is 53 nations including the previous 16 which is a voluntary organisation mostly composed of former British colonys


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, just until the database is moved. Which might take better part of a year at least



I'm a temp at my current job been here a year and a week so far


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Actually thats wrong the United Kingdom is a proper country...




Whoops. Yeah, sorry about my mistake in the name, and lack of detail. It's been some time since we were taught these in school . But yeah, as I said, it's all a big mess that is totally unique in the world .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap the hive got active in the last hour!  Damn Spore and it's addictive qualities.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap the hive got active in the last hour! Damn Spore and it's addictive qualities.



Well someone started talking and people started responding, its like some kind of virus, plus Enworld isn't acting up which is cool


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap the hive got active in the last hour!  Damn Spore and it's addictive qualities.




So how far into the game are you ? I played in the weekend it five times to the space phase with different tactics . Then I finally was happy with what my species turned into . The space phase is definetly the best part of the game. I'm so into terraforming the planets. Now I just got a terraforming tool that doesn't have limited "shots" so I don't need to gather money for the stuff anymore .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tribal stage then I had a complete wipe.  I was doing the click and see what happens method with a bird like predatory omnivore and I accidentally  accidentally started a genocidal war which ended with my tribe being slaughtered.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Tribal stage then I had a complete wipe. I was doing the click and see what happens method with a bird like predatory omnivore and I accidentally accidentally started a genocidal war which ended with my tribe being slaughtered.



Remember kids when it comes to genocide just say No!


----------



## Relique du Madde

What annoyed me was that the species that killed me off were spawned from these little monkey like things that I took pity on and decided not to eradicate during the creature phase. :/


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Ah but this is where you have missed a vital point, I'm English or British whatever you want to call it, we have turned grumbling and complaining into an art, if it wasn't raining this summer we'd have been complaining about the heat and the hosepipe bans.



What, I thought that was a German ability. Especially "Complaining on a high level", like "Oh god, energy costs are rising. We might not be able to afford a three week vacation to Mallorca this year. 2 Weeks have to suffice." or "Damn, the whole week, it has been raining. The previous 3 weeks, we had nothing but sunshine, this years summer really sucks!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> What annoyed me was that the species that killed me off were spawned from these little monkey like things that I took pity on and decided not to eradicate during the creature phase. :/




No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What, I thought that was a German ability. Especially "Complaining on a high level", like "Oh god, energy costs are rising. We might not be able to afford a three week vacation to Mallorca this year. 2 Weeks have to suffice." or "Damn, the whole week, it has been raining. The previous 3 weeks, we had nothing but sunshine, this years summer really sucks!"




Uhm...  I thought complaining is something what Americans excell at especially those which live in:  New York, Miami, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, etc..


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What, I thought that was a German ability. Especially "Complaining on a high level", like "Oh god, energy costs are rising. We might not be able to afford a three week vacation to Mallorca this year. 2 Weeks have to suffice." or "Damn, the whole week, it has been raining. The previous 3 weeks, we had nothing but sunshine, this years summer really sucks!"



Hey thats out schtick get off it  and i'm pretty sure Mallorca is our holiday destination too


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm...  I thought complaining is something what Americans excell at especially those which live in:  New York, Miami, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, etc..




I'd like to complain about the fact that everybody complains about his country complaining a lot. It's clearly the German that do it most, and the others are just pale imitations of the real deal!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Hey thats out schtick get off it  and i'm pretty sure Mallorca is our holiday destination too




I suppose there might a be a struggle between Isle-Europeans and Germans over Mallorca.  A struggle typically fought about deck chairs and who is wearing the most inappropriate or unfashionable clothes, or drinking the most beer. 

All reasons why I am not particularly interested in that place. Though my parents were there and enjoyed excursions on the isle (but not really visiting places like "Ballerman 6")


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Tribal stage then I had a complete wipe.  I was doing the click and see what happens method with a bird like predatory omnivore and I accidentally  accidentally started a genocidal war which ended with my tribe being slaughtered.




Interesting. I started a genocidal war on purpose and slaughtered everyone else systematically . But on Civilization stage I accidentally used a nuke and angered everyone


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd like to complain about the fact that everybody complains about his country complaining a lot.




I think the entire world (especially the French) would rather see complaining Germans then Angry Germans.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Hey thats out schtick get off it  and i'm pretty sure Mallorca is our holiday destination too



Hey, I came to you Brits hoping that you were more... classy! 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd like to complain about the fact that everybody complains about his country complaining a lot. It's clearly the German that do it most, and the others are just pale imitations of the real deal!



So true. And since I switch between being in Germany and UK, I have to say: It's the language. Something about German just leads to complaining. I think it's the very matter-of-fact sound... and the harsh way of speaking - you simply have to be a morose OR angry streak. English sounds to energetic and cheerful to be in a constantly bad mood (like so many Germans) - and have more booze. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> <snip>It's the language. Something about German just leads to complaining. I think it's the very matter-of-fact sound... and the harsh way of speaking - you simply have to be a morose OR angry streak. English sounds to energetic and cheerful to be in a constantly bad mood (like so many Germans) - and have more booze.
> 
> Cheers, LT.






I'm having serious De'ja'vu right now....


----------



## Relique du Madde

With this post I now stand on the 3k mark.  Night.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> With this post I now stand on the 3k mark.  Night.




Congrats on your 3k!

And welcome to all new Hivers. My name is Tallarn, and I am somewhat of an elder Statesman in terms of Hive-ish-ness, having been posting to Hive threads since they started in, oooh, about 2001.

Which is just scary, frankly.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm having serious De'ja'vu right now....





Cheeky, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Without wishing to blow my own trumpet too much, if anyone would like to offer any critique of the stuff that's on my Obsidian Portal pages (via my sig) I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Remember kids when it comes to genocide just say No!



No survivors!

Right?
Eh?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> No survivors!
> 
> Right?
> Eh?




I'm not sure that's _entirely_ the right idea, to be honest.

By the way, is everyone aware of http://tvtropes.org? If you're not, I guarantee that you'll like it...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Quiet in the Hive today.


----------



## Ginnel

Nope Mr Frog you just want to say No, infact lets get the children from the 80's version of Grange Hill to advise you how it goes

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCLs0jv_Efk[/ame]

I think thats the link youtube displays all funny like at work.

Although it is about drugs and not infact Genocide I think the sentiment is still the same 

Quiet? its the busiest I've seen it in a while


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Yup.




I'll shoot her an email later.

So how goes it in the hive?


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Tries offering the heart to his ex.
> 
> . . . nope, she won't trade mine back.  Sorry.




Ouch. Sorry to hear that hafrogman. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Whitemouse

Ginnel said:


> Remember kids when it comes to genocide just say No!




Unles you're kickin' old school with Master of Orion.


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm...  I thought complaining is something what Americans excell at especially those which live in:  New York, Miami, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, etc..



I can happily confirm that not that many complainers live in Rochester.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> By the way, is everyone aware of http://tvtropes.org? If you're not, I guarantee that you'll like it...



STOP LINKING THAT - I NEED MY FREE TIME! 



Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Nope Mr Frog you just want to say No, infact lets get the children from the 80's version of Grange Hill to advise you how it goes.



Hmm, I seem to recall something from Nancy Reagan along these lines that you're implying, but I'm afraid it's not enough.  I'll just stick with no survivors.  Survivor, is a completely different situation.  Much more Survivor is needed.







Ginnel said:


> I think thats the link youtube displays all funny like at work.



I'll assume it's working, but I have no sound at work.  Or rather, I could have sound, but don't want to publicize the fact that I'm hiving and not writing design reports.







Ginnel said:


> Quiet? its the busiest I've seen it in a while



My sarcasm, let me show it to you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> STOP LINKING THAT - I NEED MY FREE TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Ah, just mentioning tvtropes is not bad. Mentioning it in a context, especially by referring to a trope without describing it yourself, that's what is deadly for your free time!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

As a very small note it is considered Bad Form to post more than three consecutive messages in the Hive thread - the thread is allowed to continue so long as it doesn't become a postcount-only concern...

Grange Hill! Grange Hill! Get that video away from me!


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> My sarcasm, let me show it to you.



Oh thank you kind sir, educating me in the wonderful ways of sarcasm so succinctly


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> As a very small note it is considered Bad Form to post more than three consecutive messages in the Hive thread - the thread is allowed to continue so long as it doesn't become a postcount-only concern...
> 
> Grange Hill! Grange Hill! Get that video away from me!



True, True
Its what the edit button is for  EDIT: Opps : p 

*chases Tallarn around with Zamo and Rolland for a bit*


----------



## Whitemouse

Ginnel said:


> *chases Tallarn around with Zamo and Rolland for a bit*



ROFL! Thats too funny.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Hmm, I seem to recall something from Nancy Reagan along these lines that you're implying, but I'm afraid it's not enough.  I'll just stick with no survivors.  Survivor, is a completely different situation.  Much more Survivor is needed.I'll assume it's working, but I have no sound at work.  Or rather, I could have sound, but don't want to publicize the fact that I'm hiving and not writing design reports.My sarcasm, let me show it to you.




This is the same reason that I don't have sound on my computer at work either.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> True, True
> Its what the edit button is for  EDIT: Opps : p
> 
> *chases Tallarn around with Zamo and Rolland for a bit*




Argh!

*beats them to death with a stick*

Ack, now I'm covered in dead child actors...


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> This is the same reason that I don't have sound on my computer at work either.




Fortunately I work from home.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, just mentioning tvtropes is not bad. Mentioning it in a context, especially by referring to a trope without describing it yourself, that's what is deadly for your free time!



With context, however, you can easily suffer from an archive binge. Which I recently did with Torchwood AND Dr. Who (only the new series with Tennant - cannot stand Ecclestone's doctor). Incidentally, that's also one of the reasons why I don't post in the hive very often...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Oh thank you kind sir, educating me in the wonderful ways of sarcasm so succinctly



Well, I FIGURED that there was NO possible way that you would have picked up on his SUBTLE use of sarcasm.


----------



## Whitemouse

So what does everyone do for a living?

I'm a software programmer/engineer.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> With context, however, you can easily suffer from an archive binge. Which I recently did with Torchwood AND Dr. Who (only the new series with Tennant - cannot stand Ecclestone's doctor). Incidentally, that's also one of the reasons why I don't post in the hive very often...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Hmmm...I actually prefer Ecclestone's Doctor, although I appreciate he only got one season so he is more focussed and thus all his episodes (nearly) are good. Tennant has the unfortunate problem (in comparison) that ineveitably over time some episodes will be worse than others.

That said, Blink is possibly my favourite Dr Who episode EVER.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> So what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> I'm a software programmer/engineer.



Water and Wastewater Engineer.

It's a shi. . . never mind.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Whitemouse said:


> So what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> I'm a software programmer/engineer.




I normally work in Customer Services, but currently I've been seconded to another office to help with our Improving Customer Experience project, or Project ICE as it's known.

This might possibly make me the ICE-Man of ENWorld, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dog Moon

ICE ICE baby!


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> I normally work in Customer Services, but currently I've been seconded to another office to help with our Improving Customer Experience project, or Project ICE as it's known.
> 
> This might possibly make me the ICE-Man of ENWorld, but I doubt it.




Well that certainly sounds interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

What's cooler than being cool? ICE cold!


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> ICE ICE baby!



Hello Dog Moon. 

Would you care for a dog biscuit?


----------



## Dog Moon

The ICEman cometh and taketh away.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> Hello Dog Moon.
> 
> Would you care for a dog biscuit?




A biscuit made from a dog?  Absolutely not!


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Water and Wastewater Engineer.
> 
> It's a shi. . . never mind.




 Hmm frst I've ever heard of water needing someone to engineer it. What are the specifics of what you do?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> So what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> I'm a software programmer/engineer.






hafrogman said:


> Water and Wastewater Engineer.
> 
> It's a shi. . . never mind.




Where's that spreadsheet you made about Hivers, froggy? I think there was our occupations also . It needs updating to accomadate all the new Hivers .


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> A biscuit made from a dog?  Absolutely not!




No, silly. A biscuit made specifically for dogs (not made of dogs).


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Where's that spreadsheet you made about Hivers, froggy? I think there was our occupations also . It needs updating to accomadate all the new Hivers .



Spreadsheet? 

Are you guys keeping a dossier of everyone that hives?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Where's that spreadsheet you made about Hivers, froggy? I think there was our occupations also . It needs updating to accomadate all the new Hivers .




Yeah!  That was what, like 2 hive threads ago?  We need to have this in our Codex Hiveous.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah!  That was what, like 2 hive threads ago?  We need to have this in our Codex Hiveous.



Codex Hiveous? Whats this?


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> No, silly. A biscuit made specifically for dogs (not made of dogs).




So does that mean Frog legs aren't really made from the legs of frogs?  Is this why there isn't a landfill filled with frog torsos?


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> So does that mean Frog legs aren't really made from the legs of frogs?  Is this why there isn't a landfill filled with frog torsos?




Frog legs are made from potatoes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> Codex Hiveous? Whats this?




Well, this is PART of what it contains: Codex Hiveous

Haven't really gotten around to doing anything more than this though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive, have a pleasant evening and I'm sure we'll meet again tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

It still seems incomplete... how come nobody filled in MY information.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive, have a pleasant evening and I'm sure we'll meet again tomorrow.




Silly, it's still morning!


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> Hmm frst I've ever heard of water needing someone to engineer it. What are the specifics of what you do?



It's not the water, so much as all the infrastructure required to get it to do what we want.

I design (and mostly write reports, apply for permits, etc.) water and wastewater infrastructure.  Wells, transmission lines, treatment, distribution piping, sewage linges, treatment again, recharge/reuse systems.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Silly, it's still morning!




It all depends on where you live. The world isn't flat you know.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> It still seems incomplete... how come nobody filled in MY information.



Because you didn't give it to me?

I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> It all depends on where you live. The world isn't flat you know.




Blasphemer!  The world is flat and the Sun revolves around US!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Because you didn't give it to me?
> 
> I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.




Pfft.  I shouldn't have to give you my info.  You should already know!

Well, on a serious note: Administrator, Minneapolis, Straight and, sadly, single.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> It still seems incomplete... how come nobody filled in MY information.




That is way too small to make out any dicernable text. Enlarging it doen'nt help as all it does is make it look pixelated.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Blasphemer!  The world is flat and the Sun revolves around US!




Well you'd have that half right if you were living on Oerth.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Pfft.  I shouldn't have to give you my info.  You should already know!



This is true I guess.

Minneapolis, yes?
Occupation. . . ?  Mongrel?
Sexuality. . .?  Fixed.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> That is way too small to make out any dicernable text. Enlarging it doen'nt help as all it does is make it look pixelated.



Yeah, he referenced the thumbnail, not the actual image.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> That is way too small to make out any dicernable text. Enlarging it doen'nt help as all it does is make it look pixelated.




I realized that after I posted it.  Heh.  But just check hafrogman's attachment for a better, and more updated, version.

And as for you Hafrogman, this hound definitely ain't fixed.  Awhoo!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Well, on a serious note: Administrator, Minneapolis, Straight and, sadly, single.



Okay, you're updated. . . but I'm not going to bother to reupload just yet.


----------



## hafrogman

Hmm, looks like I'm fairly inconsistent with regards locations.

City?
State with Country for the foreigners?
City, State with City, Country for the foreigners?
City, State, Country for everyone?

Mesa?
Arizona?
Mesa, Arizona?
Mesa, Arizona, U.S.A.?


----------



## Whitemouse

hafrogman said:


> Because you didn't give it to me?
> 
> I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.



Wow. Lotsa people. 

I'm also a part time mom.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> I'm also a part time mom.



We could add a next generation column to the chart, to provide recognition of which Hivers are working to further the Hive's genetic cause.


----------



## Whitemouse

So whats everyone doing right now?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Because you didn't give it to me?
> 
> I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.



Hmm Well for information completeness sake, it would be:

Name: Martin
Occupation: Admin Assistant
Sexuality: Straight (Single)

finishing off KotS tonight (as a player) already done big bad fight but we're just searching  and exterminating to make sure the local town is safe


----------



## The_Warlock

And still I have escaped inclusion in the amphibious registry...BWAhahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


Meh.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Because you didn't give it to me?
> 
> I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.




You might want to add/correct/specif icy:
Name: Daniel
Sexuality:  You could say "heterosexual", but in practice, it seems more... 



Spoiler



autosexual


. :|
Job: Software Developer (sounds neater then "Programmer")


----------



## hafrogman

Everyone's a critic.


----------



## The_Warlock

That would require me to be critical...and at this time I'm just lucky I'm awake. Critical thinking doesn't turn back on until the day after the day after vacation.


----------



## hafrogman

Whitemouse said:


> So whats everyone doing right now?



Updating the Hive listings so I can sell it to the CIA. . .

. . .

er. . .

I mean, writing a design report for a new well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oooh, Cypher.

Reminds me of those social and safety films in elementary school and junior high....Cypher in the Snow, and Blood on the Pavement.

Good times, good...no, wait. That was Catholic school, with nuns. Definitely not good times.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't forget to put Darkness on that list.  He still makes a few in posts every other hive.  His occupation should be easy:  ENWorld Overload.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> So whats everyone doing right now?




I just woke up.


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> Because you didn't give it to me?
> 
> I've thrown in what I have on the more recent arrivals.



Huh... information collecting? Sure! 

*First Name:* Yan-Jie
*Sexuality:* Straight (currently in a long-distance relationship  )
*Occupation:* Student (Physics)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> *First Name:* Yan-Jie




Really? So you have oriental background? Huh... Strange, I imagined you as a stereotypical Brit. Wouldn't have been surpriced at all to learn that you have big moustache and a bowl-hat .


----------



## Blackrat

Well it's almost 2 hours since they kickstarted the LHC. I'd figure that the apocalypse would have come by now if it was going to. Sorry to disappoint you Relique .

Now we have at least another 1,5 months to live . (That's when they actually start the experiments)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Name: Matt
Sexuality: Straight, and married (partner is not a Hiver so we'll leave her name off it)

And not wanting to put a dampner on something that was meant non-seriously, but I'm really not happy about the stuff about "all claims of lesbianism must be sent with video..." blah blah blah. Frankly, if we were all 14 it might be acceptable, but as an adult it's extremely offensive.

However, let this be the last time I'm going to mention it.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well it's almost 2 hours since they kickstarted the LHC. I'd figure that the apocalypse would have come by now if it was going to. Sorry to disappoint you Relique .
> 
> Now we have at least another 1,5 months to live . (That's when they actually start the experiments)




I celebrated with a glass of water and a shout out to the office to let them know how lucky we are 

in all honesty if there was a remote chance anything major could have gone wrong I'm sure we would have seen (or not as the case may be) several security agencies jump in and stop it in its tracks.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> I celebrated with a glass of water and a shout out to the office to let them know how lucky we are
> 
> in all honesty if there was a remote chance anything major could have gone wrong I'm sure we would have seen (or not as the case may be) several security agencies jump in and stop it in its tracks.




Well, there is a remote chance something could go wrong. However, I'd be surprised if any security agencies could explain what, how or why...

Hmmm...it does sound like an excellent premise for a superhero game, though.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Really? So you have oriental background? Huh... Strange, I imagined you as a stereotypical Brit. Wouldn't have been surpriced at all to learn that you have big moustache and a bowl-hat .



He isn't even a Brit. He is German that studies in GB, if I remember correctly. So, his name is just the second surprise. 



Ginnel said:


> I celebrated with a glass of water and a shout out to the office to let them know how lucky we are
> 
> in all honesty if there was a remote chance anything major could have gone wrong I'm sure we would have seen (or not as the case may be) several security agencies jump in and stop it in its tracks.



Actually, that is what really happened. The black helicopters arrived CERN shortly before the team turned on the machine, and a Black Ops team did arrest all scientists involved in the experiment.
But to calm the public, they claim the experiment is running. The experiment will probably be done eventually, but on the secret NATO Moonbase on the dark side of the Moon.

*checks if tinfoil hat is still sitting firm on head*


----------



## Whitemouse

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> He isn't even a Brit. He is German that studies in GB, if I remember correctly. So, his name is just the second surprise.



Oh, I must have mixed these up. I thought it was the other way round. Hope LT comes in tells us which is it .



> Actually, that is what really happened. The black helicopters arrived CERN shortly before the team turned on the machine, and a Black Ops team did arrest all scientists involved in the experiment.
> But to calm the public, they claim the experiment is running. The experiment will probably be done eventually, but on the secret NATO Moonbase on the dark side of the Moon.
> 
> *checks if tinfoil hat is still sitting firm on head*



There must be a hole in your hat since my satellite can still pick your brainwave pattern .


----------



## Blackrat

Morning fellow rodent being


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Whitemouse said:


> Good morning everyone.




Morning...


----------



## Whitemouse

Just for the record (as per hafrogman's attachment above), I am 100% completely straight. I'm only into guys.

I may ocassionally look at other girls but that is only to notice what they are wearing; I'm not much of a fashion queen myself. It's how I keep up with whats the latest in trends.

Also I do have a guy friend (John), but we aren't necessarily an item. We do ocassionally go out on dates but it isn't something that has escalated to being serious.


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Morning fellow rodent being



Hello Blackrat. 

I notice that you're a staffer. What is this 'Send Trackbacks' feature? What exaclty does it do?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> He isn't even a Brit. He is German that studies in GB, if I remember correctly. So, his name is just the second surprise.
> 
> 
> Actually, that is what really happened. The black helicopters arrived CERN shortly before the team turned on the machine, and a Black Ops team did arrest all scientists involved in the experiment.
> But to calm the public, they claim the experiment is running. The experiment will probably be done eventually, but on the secret NATO Moonbase on the dark side of the Moon.
> 
> *checks if tinfoil hat is still sitting firm on head*




It's all OK, actually. Gordon Freeman is helping out the CERN scientists. I'm sure nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Hello Blackrat.
> 
> I notice that you're a staffer. What is this 'Send Trackbacks' feature? What exaclty does it do?



Yeah, I tend the Reviews section for a while. So I don't actually know anything about the management of the site .

To your question. I have no idea. I actually asked Morrus, the owner of the site about it earlier and he didn't know either. It is some feature that came with a new plugin he installed. I guess this: Trackback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has something to do with it, but I don't understand anything of that tech-jargon


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> To your question. I have no idea. I actually asked Morrus, the owner of the site about it earlier and he didn't know either. It is some feature that came with a new plugin he installed. I guess this: Trackback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has something to do with it, but I don't understand anything of that tech-jargon



Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Well, there is a remote chance something could go wrong. However, I'd be surprised if any security agencies could explain what, how or why...
> 
> Hmmm...it does sound like an excellent premise for a superhero game, though.



Heh I played in that game, I was a Journo secretly investigating a super science company in its site which is where Morecombe is now right next to Lancaster and it exploded giving me the superpower of supersense and telekenesis within a 5ft area of space around me, also had head of security (grew spikes and spines) a random scientist (she messed with hot and cold) and also a secret agent esque guy who was tracking my character (he was incorporeal and could possess machinery).

They were in the process of arresting me when the explosion went off when we were all in a lift, then trained commando units came in and tried to clean all of us up, which lead to a coalition between the new heroes, it was done at power level 6 in M&M so was fairly low key, the earth went awol after that with oceans rising and stuff we stole a high tech sub, played with a forklift truck which had had a dogs personality inputted into, told the military about the threat who summerarily got wiped out by the bad guys privately trained army and a tidal wave though the good old British army put up a good fight, then unfortunately it ended as the GM was suffering issues but we were about to launch a rocket to a secret base to take out the mastermind.

It was very good fun.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, it seems to be a feature to notify another site or web page (like a blog article or a thread) that it has been referred to. So, if you'd enter a trackback to your own blog, the blog would know it was linked to. If you enter a link to a thread on your blog, the thread would "know" it was linked to.

Or something like that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> *snip cool story* but we were about to launch a rocket to a secret base to take out the mastermind.



Was it a secret underwater base? Tried to find a tvtrope link, but apparently it isn't a meme explored so far. Shocking.


----------



## Whitemouse

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, it seems to be a feature to notify another site or web page (like a blog article or a thread) that it has been referred to. So, if you'd enter a trackback to your own blog, the blog would know it was linked to. If you enter a link to a thread on your blog, the thread would "know" it was linked to.
> 
> Or something like that.



And what if you send a trackback to another post on enworld?


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Was it a secret underwater base? Tried to find a tvtrope link, but apparently it isn't a meme explored so far. Shocking.




It was a satellite the villian was a female scientist and head of this major scientific corporation and we think she had been trying to incorporate herself into this new form of energy they were testing, but the actual base the rocket was in was a secret underwater one 

The background premise was the scientists were working on a way of transmitting energy from place to place, the energy worked out as a purple esque type of thing (which is what our Incorporeal friend looked like, my characters eyes flared purple when he used his powers our spike growing friend was turning into a creature from another dimension) they had also worked on replication and teleportation with this technology and had a bunch of satellites around the earth capable of beaming this energy.
The super sub we stole was powered by the energy and was based on current russian technology and intended as escape vessels to the secret underwater base.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Whitemouse said:


> And what if you send a trackback to another post on enworld?




An angel gets his wing?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> And what if you send a trackback to another post on enworld?




NOOO!!!! Don't do it. It'll create a looped wormhole around the center of the galaxy and turns the time to flow backwards. I really don't want to live my past again!!!


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> NOOO!!!! Don't do it. It'll create a looped wormhole around the center of the galaxy and turns the time to flow backwards. I really don't want to live my past again!!!



Its too late, its already been done.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> NOOO!!!! Don't do it. It'll create a looped wormhole around the center of the galaxy and turns the time to flow backwards. I really don't want to live my past again!!!




No, it's fine, the CERN machine will save us!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> NOOO!!!! Don't do it. It'll create a looped wormhole around the center of the galaxy and turns the time to flow backwards. I really don't want to live my past again!!!




That's very unlikely to happen. You'd probably need some secondary effect, like a proton stream reaching near light speeds and colliding with another stream of protons. And when would this ever happen?



Spoiler



Tallarn, you're to fast and stealing my show!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's very unlikely to happen. You'd probably need some secondary effect, like a proton stream reaching near light speeds and colliding with another stream of protons.




Ah, but knowing exactly how unlikely it is enables you to make it happen. All you need is a cup of tea and a way to input the improbility factors to it . And I'm afraid this is exactly what happens if you make a trackback-loop while I'm having tea 

Besides as Tallarn pointed out, the proton stream will luckily cancel this out


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's very unlikely to happen. You'd probably need some secondary effect, like a proton stream reaching near light speeds and colliding with another stream of protons. And when would this ever happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tallarn, you're to fast and stealing my show!




Hehehehehe...I was just about to post "See post above" but now you've ninja'd me ninja-ing you.

Hey, a meta-ninja!

1. Meta-ninjas are mammals.
2. Meta-ninjas fight ALL the time.
3. The purpose of a meta-ninja is to make Mustrum_Ridcully look bad.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but knowing exactly how unlikely it is enables you to make it happen. All you need is a cup of tea and a way to input the improbility factors to it . And I'm afraid this is exactly what happens if you make a trackback-loop while I'm having tea
> 
> Besides as Tallarn pointed out, the proton stream will luckily cancel this out




Ah, the Infinite Improbability Drive. All hail the greatest piece of sci-fi silliness ever created. 

Incidentally, how many people are playing Tiny Adventures on Facebook right now?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Ah, the Infinite Improbability Drive. All hail the greatest piece of sci-fi silliness ever created.
> 
> Incidentally, how many people are playing Tiny Adventures on Facebook right now?



I don't have a facebook account, so this is a thing I will probably never get to know...



Tallarn said:


> Hehehehehe...I was just about to post "See post above" but now you've ninja'd me ninja-ing you.
> 
> Hey, a meta-ninja!
> 
> 1. Meta-ninjas are mammals.
> 2. Meta-ninjas fight ALL the time.
> 3. The purpose of a meta-ninja is to make Mustrum_Ridcully look bad.



Bad Meta-Ninja, bad!


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Ah, the Infinite Improbability Drive. All hail the greatest piece of sci-fi silliness ever created.
> 
> Incidentally, how many people are playing Tiny Adventures on Facebook right now?




Not right now cause work doesn't like new facebook, but I have a level 8 Dragonborn fighter with some Froody stats, armor is +3 plate but sword is only a defending longsword +2 atk +1 AC I keep finding stupid implements and holy symbols everywhere


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Ah, the Infinite Improbability Drive. All hail the greatest piece of sci-fi silliness ever created.




Heh, the book is filled with the best scifi ideas ever. My favourite is the fact that at the end Marvin is actually four times older than the universe itself, due to people's tendencies of sending him through time...


----------



## Whitemouse

Well, I gotta head out. I'm going to be out of town until Friday night; headed to Witchita to meet with some fellow co-workers (we're all working on the same software program at the moment).

I sent an email to my girl-friend and she told me she'd check out the site today and decide if she wants to register.


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Heh, the book is filled with the best scifi ideas ever. My favourite is the fact that at the end Marvin is actually four times older than the universe itself, due to people's tendencies of sending him through time...




Marvin? As in Marvin The Martian?

Did you know that there is a possibility of him getting his own movie in 2011?
Marvin the Martian (2011)


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Marvin? As in Marvin The Martian?



No, Marvin the Paranoid Android. The most depressed droid in literature . Though I do love Marvin the Martian also. A few Hive-threads ago we had a world-shattering Kaboom in his honour .



> Did you know that there is a possibility of him getting his own movie in 2011?
> Marvin the Martian (2011)




yeah, I had heard of this but haven't kept up with the info...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I must have mixed these up. I thought it was the other way round. Hope LT comes in tells us which is it .



Yeah, I'm a German studying in England... for my first name: My mother is from China, my father from... Bavaria. Well, it definitively is an never failing source for small talk on first meetings! 

But boy, I *do* like the Brits, so imagining me as a stereotypical Brit is sort of a compliment! Though we don't have that much stereotypical Brits in the North (of England)... 


Blackrat said:


> Heh, the book is filled with the best scifi ideas ever. My favourite is the fact that at the end Marvin is actually four times older than the universe itself, due to people's tendencies of sending him through time...



Hehe, I actually liked how Marvin transferred his sadness to everybody in the film (for a short time at least)! While this didn't happen in the book (IIRC), it was a neat twist (and totally in line with the book)! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Hehe, I actually liked how Marvin transferred his sadness to everybody in the film (for a short time at least)! While this didn't happen in the book (IIRC), it was a neat twist (and totally in line with the book)!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Actually he did destroy some droids by hooking into their central control computer and telling it his point of view, causing the computer to selfdestruct ie. suicide . So it was sorta taken from the book but with different way of doing it.

Here's the actual quote:
"Simple. I got very bored and depressed, so I went and plugged myself in to its external computer feed. I talked to the computer at great length and explained my view of the Universe to it," said Marvin.
"And what happened?" pressed Ford.
"It committed suicide," said Marvin


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Actually he did destroy some droids by hooking into their central control computer and telling it his point of view, causing the computer to selfdestruct ie. suicide . So it was sorta taken from the book but with different way of doing it.



Ah, I remember - that's why it felt so... Adams-ish! I wonder how the Marvin design from the film would have looked like at the end of the book series, he was pretty battered, after all.

On another note: Tiny Adventures is far too much fun for a minor Facebook game. And I positively love these mini adventure texts, they're sounding like cheeky parodies of about every D&D session - like finding a dead adventurer, feeling sorry, and wondering how much gold he had (which goes straight into your pocket, of course)!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, I'm a German studying in England... for my first name: My mother is from China, my father from... Bavaria. Well, it definitively is an never failing source for small talk on first meetings!
> 
> But boy, I *do* like the Brits, so imagining me as a stereotypical Brit is sort of a compliment! Though we don't have that much stereotypical Brits in the North (of England)...
> Hehe, I actually liked how Marvin transferred his sadness to everybody in the film (for a short time at least)! While this didn't happen in the book (IIRC), it was a neat twist (and totally in line with the book)!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




In the end, there is no single Hitchhiker story - there are the radio plays, books, a (mini?)series, a comic book, and now the movie. Each has changed the story a little, but that really doesn't matter. The heart and spirit of the story can be found in all variations, and in fact it is fun seeing them in all those variations.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> In the end, there is no single Hitchhiker story - there are the radio plays, books, a (mini?)series, a comic book, and now the movie. Each has changed the story a little, but that really doesn't matter. The heart and spirit of the story can be found in all variations, and in fact it is fun seeing them in all those variations.



True, of course, but I feel the books are the "best", simply because they're the most tangible version - plus, I'm a book lover, so... I'm a bit prejudiced! 

Totally random: I think... I need a new avatar! Suggestions?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> True, of course, but I feel the books are the "best", simply because they're the most tangible version - plus, I'm a book lover, so... I'm a bit prejudiced!
> 
> Totally random: I think... I need a new avatar! Suggestions?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




What's wrong with the current one?  You could always take the Cicrvs Maximvs version... Not.

Maybe a guy in fine clothing and drinking tea, since you have now been mistaken for a real British?  (Maybe you should also wear lederhosen and a Katana*)

*Katana is not a chinese weapon, but what other prop is uniquely Chinese? Maybe a old-fashioned Chinese rocket?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Not right now cause work doesn't like new facebook, but I have a level 8 Dragonborn fighter with some Froody stats, armor is +3 plate but sword is only a defending longsword +2 atk +1 AC I keep finding stupid implements and holy symbols everywhere




My level 9 Eladrin Wizard is having the Day of Terrible Dice-Rolling right now. Ack.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's wrong with the current one?  You could always take the Cicrvs Maximvs version... Not.



Not fitting my mood. 



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe a guy in fine clothing and drinking tea, since you have now been mistaken for a real British?  (Maybe you should also wear lederhosen and a Katana*)
> 
> *Katana is not a chinese weapon, but what other prop is uniquely Chinese? Maybe a old-fashioned Chinese rocket?



No need for lederhosen, I sometimes have an unhealty like of German Bandwurmsätze, that makes up for the lack of German clothing! But the rocket... is a good idea! That's why I'm studying physics - to blow up stuff! 


Tallarn said:


> My level 9 Eladrin Wizard is having the Day of Terrible Dice-Rolling right now. Ack.



That's happening to my level 4 eladrin wizard as well. Only failures on a... level 3 adventure. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Not fitting my mood.



So, you'd need the figure to be smiling? 



> No need for lederhosen, I sometimes have an unhealty like of German Bandwurmsätze, that makes up for the lack of German clothing! But the rocket... is a good idea! That's why I'm studying physics - to blow up stuff!



The fact that you chose physics, not chemistry, probably means you talk on a grander scale, and I suppose you'd really hope to work at the next generation of colliders at CERN, and we shouldn't really allow you there?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> That's happening to my level 4 eladrin wizard as well. Only failures on a... level 3 adventure.




Today I suck at 8th level adventures, despite being loaded with equipment.

A princess just threw an inkpot at my head. Seriously.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The fact that you chose physics, not chemistry, probably means you talk on a grander scale, and I suppose you'd really hope to work at the next generation of colliders at CERN, and we shouldn't really allow you there?



*whistles innocently*


Tallarn said:


> A princess just threw an inkpot at my head. Seriously.



I guess the game just hates eladrin wizards today! 

I guess I'll continue sending him on adventures tomorrow!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Hello. Whitemouse my friend. She told me to check hive out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Eye Of The Hawk said:


> Hello. Whitemouse my friend. She told me to check hive out.




Hmm, Hawks... Don't hawk eats small rodents, like... White Mice? Black Rats?

Luckily, as an Arch Chancellor, I don't have to worry about this stuff, though maybe I should consider getting a Hawk and train him for hunting?


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm, Hawks... Don't hawk eats small rodents, like... White Mice? Black Rats?



Quite so. Even owls.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Eye Of The Hawk said:


> Hello. Whitemouse my friend. She told me to check hive out.




Greetings!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Eye Of The Hawk said:


> Quite so. Even owls.




But you are only the Eye of the Hawk. You lack the talons and teeth, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Tallarn said:


> But you are only the Eye of the Hawk. You lack the talons and teeth, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.



Hawkeye was taken so I create variation.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Tallarn said:


> Greetings!



And hello to you to.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm, Hawks... Don't hawk eats small rodents, like... White Mice? Black Rats?



I wonder how hawks interact with certain vampiric rodents... 

This said: Hello, Eye of the Hawk!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive, see you tomorrow.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm, Hawks... Don't hawk eats small rodents, like... White Mice? Black Rats?



I'm not sure if I have to worry about hawks in particular. . .

But either way, I have a specially trained defense against predatory birds.







Either way, welcome to the Hive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive, see you tomorrow.



Huh? That's early! 5 o'clock!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's the eye of the hawk, it's the cream of the fight
Risin' up to the challenge of our rival
And the last known survivor stalks his prey in the night
And he's watchin' us all in the eye of the hawk 


Hrm, just doesn't quite have the same feel to it, does it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... if only the American Hivers posted as much as the European Hivers.  Luckily the white mouse seems wake up early enough to converse with the Euros so the Hive isn't all European during the off hours.


So far I think my favorite part of Spore is the Creature Phase but that's because I haven't mastered the villager phase.  Last night my newest creationg was killed off by the Evolved Flumphs.  Stupid buggers built villages faster then I could build them.  I think I need to work on a new strategy..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So far I think my favorite part of Spore is the Creature Phase but that's because I haven't mastered the villager phase.  Last night my newest creationg was killed off by the Evolved Flumphs.  Stupid buggers built villages faster then I could build them.  I think I need to work on a new strategy..




Hey Relique, have you been sharing your creations to the spore-center? I noticed there's a buddy-list on Spore too and thought I'd like to add you there. If you've registered what's your ID there. I was lucky and managed to snatch _Blackrat_ there also . Good to be fast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey Relique, have you been sharing your creations to the spore-center? I noticed there's a buddy-list on Spore too and thought I'd like to add you there. If you've registered what's your ID there. I was lucky and managed to snatch _Blackrat_ there also . Good to be fast.





I never received a validation email from when I installed the creator last month.  What makes it worse is that for some reason the website doesn't send the validation email...    Once I get my account activated my name is going to be _ReliqueduMadde_.  Beware the Mossaurians.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... if only the American Hivers posted as much as the European Hivers.  Luckily the white mouse seems wake up early enough to converse with the Euros so the Hive isn't all European during the off hours.



Are you implying there's anything _wrong with that_?

I kid, I kid...!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I never received a validation email from when I installed the creator last month.  What makes it worse is that for some reason the website doesn't send the validation email...    Once I get my account activated my name is going to be _ReliqueduMadde_.  Beware the Mossaurians.




Well get to it . You'll see my most imaginative spaceship ever. I constructed it from 3 pieces . The main body and two lights . And yet it is actually awesome spaceship. It is your stereotypical _Flying Saucer_ .


----------



## Blackrat

Actually, I just tested it and it found you. All you need to do is log in and you should be able to upload and download creations.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

I is home from work. Had a half a day.


----------



## Blackrat

Another new Hiver. Welcome Eye, to EN World, and to the Hive.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Blackrat said:


> Another new Hiver. Welcome Eye, to EN World, and to the Hive.



Hello monsieur Rat.  

I is Whitemouses' friend.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn , for the record the comment next to my name is not my doing.

Welcome new people.

I found out last night that it's a tradition for the manager to take the new guy and his mentor out to dinner. I get to go out to eat on the clock and on the companies dime on Monday. I also have a company cell phone. 

Next week to speed up my training I'll be working 6pm to 4am. I'll be paid overtime for the extra time though.


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

Aeson said:


> Next week to speed up my training I'll be working 6pm to 4am. I'll be paid overtime for the extra time though.



Holy canicke.  Thats certainly a long day.


----------



## Aeson

Eye Of The Hawk said:


> Holy canicke.  Thats certainly a long day.




It is but I'm being paid well for it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually, I just tested it and it found you. All you need to do is log in and you should be able to upload and download creations.




I ended up having to go to EAs site and have that send me a validation link.   I have the game set up to auto download.  

Btw, I'm sort of a keep what works and delete the failures type of person so don't be surprised if some of the creatures on my page haphazardly vanish or change into new creatures.  You might have also noticed there were like three versions of the Mossaurian... that uhm.. because I saved the game before reaching the villager mark and the mossaurians then decided to mate several times too see which genes worked better in the villager stage.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well get to it . You'll see my most imaginative spaceship ever. I constructed it from 3 pieces . The main body and two lights . And yet it is actually awesome spaceship. It is your stereotypical Flying Saucer .




I'm thinking I'm going to make a several mechs from Robotech... The Zentraedi scouts should be easy enough.


----------



## megamania

See Aeson-  everything is working out.   Free food, extra money.... sounds good to me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> See Aeson-  everything is working out.   Free food, extra money.... sounds good to me.




Not everything is working out.


----------



## megamania

I have had an awesome day today.   Day off from the store and a vacation day from the factory.  Slept in, went Kayaking, picnic in the park, walked the dog, ice cream and watched daughter's soccer game.  The best part- all with the wife.

Just finished dinner and now I am messing around here and clearing the down stairs area so that I can rearrange the hobbyroom and maybe look into getting Cable Tv and FASTER INTERNET!   Weeeee-HAH!   To get out of the 19th century again......  


Now about these fall allergies......


----------



## Aeson

See Mega- everything is working out.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Not everything is working out.




uh-oh.  Nothing serious I hope.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> See Mega- everything is working out.




It just takes time and hard to believe... faith.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> uh-oh.  Nothing serious I hope.



I'm stressed and depressed. 


megamania said:


> It just takes time and hard to believe... faith.




Faith in the FSM?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm stressed and depressed.
> 
> 
> Faith in the FSM?




Perk up.   It always gets better.   FSM?!?  Whad dat?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Faith in the FSM?



Nope. Just in yourself, no matter what.

...going to sleep, LT.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Perk up.   It always gets better.   FSM?!?  Whad dat?



Flying Spaghetti Monster


Lord Tirian said:


> Nope. Just in yourself, no matter what.
> 
> ...going to sleep, LT.



In myself? I'm not sure about that one.

Nighty night


----------



## megamania

Still around but cleaning and moving stuff.

Amazing how much DnD stuff I have accumilated in the past 20 years of playing.  

1st, 2nd, 3rd, Gurps, Hero/Champions, CoC and my stuff here on EN World.  Boxes and boxes and even more boxes of stuff......


----------



## Aeson

I have more gaming stuff than many but less than some. I've been buying a lot of d20 books on sale lately. Except for the Pathfinder beta I have not spent more than $5.00 on a book in months yet I've bought a crap load. Some folks have been selling some for $2 and $5 a piece.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Flying Spaghetti Monster




Don't makew jokes about that one.  It is a scarey creature.  CoC looks like a cute kitty compared to it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I have more gaming stuff than many but less than some. I've been buying a lot of d20 books on sale lately. Except for the Pathfinder beta I have not spent more than $5.00 on a book in months yet I've bought a crap load. Some folks have been selling some for $2 and $5 a piece.





There are a few books I still really want but at this point-  I have a few hundred books with years and years worth of continuos play/use.   So being between game groups I can't justify buying more books.   I am strongly considering buying a Core book set to store for my son however.


----------



## Aeson

These are books I wanted to look at but didn't want to pay full price for. Some I might even use.


----------



## megamania

I had some fun with my manager this past week.   Occationally we do little pranks or fun things at the store for the next shift to find.  This past Sunday I closed and since delivery was the next day I had to clear the cooler of many items creating a 10x10 space of bare cement floor.

I found the sidewalk chalk we sometimes use for advertising and did a chalk outline and left a note suggesting someone was bad last night.

At 4:30am the manager opened the store stumbled onto this and broke out in laughter.  Each employee that arrived had to see it and something was left in the store log book to its effect.  She even was showing the district people.


So now.... what to do next time to top that?


----------



## Aeson

A real body?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> These are books I wanted to look at but didn't want to pay full price for. Some I might even use.




Which ones?

I am missing Races of Wild, Races of Destiny, Ghostwalk and then there are 2nd/3rd party groups that I may not even be aware of.  Always liking monster books and template books.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> A real body?




Hmmmmm.....   have to think about that one......


There is a manaquin figure factory a few towns over.   I wonder....


----------



## megamania

oooohhhh.....   I just found my collected Calvin & Hobbes books.......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Which ones?
> 
> I am missing Races of Wild, Races of Destiny, Ghostwalk and then there are 2nd/3rd party groups that I may not even be aware of.  Always liking monster books and template books.




Mostly 3rd party. Ghostwind was pimping some cheap books here so I bought some of them. I've gone mostly for Green Ronin and Malhavoc stuff. I haven't bought any WotC in a long time.


----------



## megamania

I like Malhavok's stuff.  They were the first to tweak d20 a bit.  At the time I wasn't sure if it was balanced with WoTC and White Wolf's stuff but for the most part it is.   I really want to get the Necropolis adventure.   If I could only get one "book" I suspect that would be the one.  I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## megamania

Cleaning is getting scary... I can see the floor and wall and top of one of my 8x4 ft tables and the surrounding area.   Maybe I'll I have a usable room again by Halloween.


----------



## megamania

welp.... after packing and/or moving about 40 boxes its time to sleep.  Later


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I ended up having to go to EAs site and have that send me a validation link.   I have the game set up to auto download.
> 
> Btw, I'm sort of a keep what works and delete the failures type of person so don't be surprised if some of the creatures on my page haphazardly vanish or change into new creatures.  You might have also noticed there were like three versions of the Mossaurian... that uhm.. because I saved the game before reaching the villager mark and the mossaurians then decided to mate several times too see which genes worked better in the villager stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to make a several mechs from Robotech... The Zentraedi scouts should be easy enough.




It downloads automatically but you need to manually designate which creations to share. It's so that all those test creatures won't glog up the center. If you tag me as buddy you'll notice that I don't have anything else but that UFO shared yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It downloads automatically but you need to manually designate which creations to share. It's so that all those test creatures won't glog up the center. If you tag me as buddy you'll notice that I don't have anything else but that UFO shared yet.




Actually... I discovered that it uploads anything you made while you were logged in (which is little annoying).

During my tribal phase I was killing off your Krikkits and Squeeks  (they were hostile creatures that lived between my village and an enemy village).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually... I discovered that it uploads anything you made while you were logged in (which is little annoying).
> 
> During my tribal phase I was killing off your Krikkits and Squeeks  (they were hostile creatures that lived between my village and an enemy village).




Oh, intriqueing. I didn't know that. Both were kind of test creatures. And definetly annoying. Well in that case you might be meeting other little buggers as well.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, but could you check one thing for me. When you search for my creatures does it show only one version of each or many different kinds? 'Cause if it automatically gives only the latest version of each creature then it's not nearly so annoying.


----------



## Ginnel

*ponders if the reason Americans say Fall instead of Autumn is because its easier to spell*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *ponders if the reason Americans say Fall instead of Autumn is because its easier to spell*




Well, as a non-English native speaker, I at least use Fall beacause it's easier .


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! This site might interest you: Sporepedia . It's pretty much the same thing as in the game, but this way you can check creations without opening the game. And I already found answer to my own question there...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Good morning, Hive!


Ginnel said:


> *ponders if the reason Americans say Fall instead of Autumn is because its easier to spell*



You mean like they're using Aluminum instead of Aluminium? I reckon it's somewhat possible - American English has a lot of stuff like this... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Good morning, Hive!
> You mean like they're using Aluminum instead of Aluminium? I reckon it's somewhat possible - American English has a lot of stuff like this...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




So is it Civilization or Civilisation in European english?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh, but could you check one thing for me. When you search for my creatures does it show only one version of each or many different kinds? 'Cause if it automatically gives only the latest version of each creature then it's not nearly so annoying.




Multiple generations of them.  It looks like I have their  whole evolutionary tree.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> *ponders if the reason Americans say Fall instead of Autumn is because its easier to spell*




Pretty much (unless you're one of those anal types).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> So is it Civilization or Civilisation in European english?



British English, please. And it should be civilisation - when in doubt, take the 's' version - though the game is still Civilization.

Oh, and it's manoeuvre instead of maneuver! 

Of course, all of that is minor... compared to the creeping anglicisation of German.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> British English, please. And it should be civilisation - when in doubt, take the 's' version - though the game is still Civilization.
> 
> Oh, and it's manoeuvre instead of maneuver!
> 
> Of course, all of that is minor... compared to the creeping anglicisation of German.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Damn that's confusing. Because most games are made with american english, I seem to have taken a bad habit of using "Z" in this kind of words. And let me guess, you pronounce Lieutenant like "left-tenant"?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Tallarn , for the record the comment next to my name is not my doing.




Appreciate you saying that. Hopefully whoever has the power to edit that will do so.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> And let me guess, you pronounce Lieutenant like "left-tenant"?



Well... I don't use it so often, so I often slip into the American pronounciation because I watched faaar too much Star Trek: TNG when I was a child... and that left an impression - simply because it was the first time I heard the word. 

But I really should pronounce it left-tenant.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

Last night my partner gave a talk to the York Alumni Society (London) on her present life, working as a public Feminist and teaching on a Women's Studies course.

It was called "My Life As A Supervillain", and it was _great_.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Well... I don't use it so often, so I often slip into the American pronounciation because I watched faaar too much Star Trek: TNG when I was a child... and that left an impression - simply because it was the first time I heard the word.
> 
> But I really should pronounce it left-tenant.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It looks like a french word - shouldn't "lieutenant" be pronounced "liötenon"?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It looks like a french word - shouldn't "lieutenant" be pronounced "liötenon"?




It is a french word . Technically it means "The guy who is in charge because the other guy is unavailable" .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> It is a french word . Technically it means "The guy who is in charge because the other guy is unavailable" .




That's a workable definition, yup.  But a little long-winded for a battle situation.

How about "the guy shouting at you with the good ideas"?


----------



## demonking1

*morning*

good morning hive.

had a horrible nights sleep. i have the flu .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> good morning hive.
> 
> had a horrible nights sleep. i have the flu .




I feel your pain. This morning I have a sore throat - I think I've caught a cold off a friend of ours. I shall be munching the vitamins when I get home tonight!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I, on the other hand, am perfectly healthy. 


Spoiler



Except the occasional sneeze. Maybe some slight allergy or something... When I get home to my parents, it usually gets worse...


What is concerning me: my bikes handlebars are tilted. Seems to have happened after a small fall - I "stumbled" on my pedals when I went into a narrow curve.


----------



## Blackrat

Headache. Sore throat. GF has a flu, so I'm getting it soon. It'll be a day of hell and then it's over. At least that's good to be me, if I happen to get sick, it doesn't last long. I just don't like this damned headache...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I, on the other hand, am perfectly healthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except the occasional sneeze. Maybe some slight allergy or something... When I get home to my parents, it usually gets worse...
> 
> 
> What is concerning me: my bikes handlebars are tilted. Seems to have happened after a small fall - I "stumbled" on my pedals when I went into a narrow curve.




Do you mean left to right so when they are straight ahead your front wheel is not? if thats the case put your feet either side of the bottom of the wheel so your like stradling it and muscle the handlebars back into alignment I generally do this when facing the seat rather than when I'm on the seat.



			
				Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> British English, please. And it should be civilisation - when in doubt, take the 's' version - though the game is still Civilization.



Or as I like to call it proper English, dam colonials


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Do you mean left to right so when they are straight ahead your front wheel is not? if thats the case put your feet either side of the bottom of the wheel so your like stradling it and muscle the handlebars back into alignment I generally do this when facing the seat rather than when I'm on the seat.



No, the left one is higher then the right one. The bars have shifted slightly from left to right, and apparently that causes the height difference. The steering is still straight. I tried to move them manually, but I am afraid I can't apply enough force (aside by retrying my "maneuver" and fall on the other side) and I don't have the tools to loosen the screws holding the bars. But the bike is new and I wanted to schedule my first inspection soon anyway, I suppose I will get it fixed then.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Or as I like to call it proper English, dam colonials



Well, the server is in the US, we have US posters here, so I show restraint. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey everyone, I just started a Story Hour on ENWorld for the 4e game I'm playing in! Please go take a look and leave some comments - hopefully it'll encourage other people to go read it too!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/240783-swordlands.html


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Hey everyone, I just started a Story Hour on ENWorld for the 4e game I'm playing in! Please go take a look and leave some comments - hopefully it'll encourage other people to go read it too!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/240783-swordlands.html




Agh. Long. Rat read and comment when headache gone. Rat like stories. Not like headache.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Agh. Long. Rat read and comment when headache gone. Rat like stories. Not like headache.




Not long - small! But in many pieces!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> It's like you planned it and got a room on the same floor as me.
> 
> I do think I'll do the International Tower again. The elevators were much faster.
> 
> We sat around for a bit then the others decided to go crowd watching. We might not have been there if you came by anyway.
> 
> We had a sizable crowd in the room at one point. I invited a couple of girls we met back to the room and they brought friends.




Especially since I didn't book the room; my friend did... We get the International Tower every year since he could no longer get a room on the 2nd floor when they turned those hotel rooms over to directors and such on the con staff (he's not one).

Usually I go take pics of costumes each night. I didn't see the plethora of costumes like I did years past....


----------



## Blackrat

Any other Spore playing Hivers besides me and Relique out there? What ID are you using? I'd like to add the Hivers to my buddy-list.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Any other Spore playing Hivers besides me and Relique out there? What ID are you using? I'd like to add the Hivers to my buddy-list.




I hope to get it eventually but not for a good long while. I've got Half-Life 2 to finish first, and we're planning on getting a Wii, too.

Maybe you should start an ENWorld group and put a link in your sig?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I hope to get it eventually but not for a good long while. I've got Half-Life 2 to finish first, and we're planning on getting a Wii, too.



Bah! H-L has nothing compared to Spore .



> Maybe you should start an ENWorld group and put a link in your sig?




Damn, that's a good idea. I'll have to do that


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Bah! H-L has nothing compared to Spore .




You can say that, I'm happy to stick with what I've got, thanks! Besides, right now I'm not willing to play full price for Spore when I've got an unfinished game to play.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good night Hive, I have a rehearsal to go to. Tell you about it tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Or as I like to call it proper English, dam colonials




Are those colonials who live near a dam?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Any other Spore playing Hivers besides me and Relique out there? What ID are you using? I'd like to add the Hivers to my buddy-list.




I am considering now to pick it up, but that might still take a few weeks. Please keep playing till then!


----------



## love.christine

?!?


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Are those colonials who live near a dam?



argh more American illiteracy! dam I suppose is what you lot call darn


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> ?!?




Welcome to the HIVE!  The conversations here are fast and lucid.


----------



## Aeson

relique du madde said:


> welcome to the hive!  The conversations here are fast and lurid.




fify


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Especially since I didn't book the room; my friend did... We get the International Tower every year since he could no longer get a room on the 2nd floor when they turned those hotel rooms over to directors and such on the con staff (he's not one).
> 
> Usually I go take pics of costumes each night. I didn't see the plethora of costumes like I did years past....




I think there were plenty of costumes. I don't think too many for all that special. I did see a large number of steampunk which I found interesting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> argh more American illiteracy! dam I suppose is what you lot call darn




Hey, just because our version of the language is still evolving doesn't mean you have to be rude about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Hey, just because our version of the language is still evolving doesn't mean you have to be rude about it.




Don't forget to mention that American English is slowly becoming the dominate form of english...  (Although by the end of the century Spanglish will be spoken by the majority of the American Population).


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget to mention that American English is slowly becoming the dominate form of english... (Although by the end of the century Spanglish will be spoken by the majority of the American Population).



Bleh dam american films and sitcoms, with the innovation of the BBC iplayer and Doctor Who we still have a fighting chance though 

For the first time ever I went back to a hairdressers/barbers whatever you call them to tidy up my hair a bit more cause it wasn't to my liking, to b honest it was the first time I've had the person cutting my hair offer that, but it was cool went it got it fixed and sorted  
We got chatting about style, (part of my office is running a style search thing in Birmingham) and she told me that a light pink or light blue shirt would go with my face for some reason 
Which I think I might go for tomorrow, I've been about a year in Birmingham and only going out and about to peoples houses the cinema or eating out. don't get the chance to meet new people, women in particular and I'm not getting any younger 

So maybe a new shirt and a night out on the town is in order. I've tried so hard not to conform to any stereotype in my lifetime but as I've said the last year I've slacked on my going out part of my life staying in playing computer games and just going to the odd quiet pub every now and then so thats gotta change.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> ...so thats gotta change.




No doubt. You don't want to end up like an extra in Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget to mention that American English is slowly becoming the dominate form of english...  (Although by the end of the century Spanglish will be spoken by the majority of the American Population).



Pff... we're still taught BE in Germany, at least we're a bastion of proper English. Plus, the Canadians and Aussies are using a more British-influenced version as well.

And in the end, there's only... Gorram. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> No doubt. You don't want to end up like an extra in Shaun of the Dead.



 *chuckle*

heh last nights 3.5 D&D (we'd just finished a whole crystal thing with pyramids Martek and Efreet) Norse game consisted of us and a group of former PC's from a past campaign discussing how to take down a Huge wand using blue dragon a powerful Efreet and a powerful Wizard who had charmed the emir and his palace guard.

My character Gren's contribution (he's a monk/drunken master, played as a reckless street fighter) was with his endless decanter of alcohol was to pop on a fez and with the groups Bard advertise a free alcohol party for the residents of the local port town and the guard, so we got as many innocents away from the fight as possible, it was Ali Gren and his 40 Beers, ah Good times.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> argh more American illiteracy! dam I suppose is what you lot call darn




Actually, dam is what beavers play in.  DAMN is what people say when they're old enough to not have to say darn.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> ... it was Ali Gren and his 40 Beers, ah Good times.




Now that's adventure!


----------



## love.christine

So whats new in here?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> heh last nights 3.5 D&D (we'd just finished a whole crystal thing with pyramids Martek and Efreet) Norse game consisted of us and a group of former PC's from a past campaign discussing how to take down a Huge wand using blue dragon a powerful Efreet and a powerful Wizard who had charmed the emir and his palace guard.
> 
> My character Gren's contribution (he's a monk/drunken master, played as a reckless street fighter) was with his endless decanter of alcohol was to pop on a fez and with the groups Bard advertise a free alcohol party for the residents of the local port town and the guard, so we got as many innocents away from the fight as possible, it was Ali Gren and his 40 Beers, ah Good times.




Would I be right in thinking that some actual beers might have been consumed in the creation of this plan?


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> So whats new in here?




You.



Lord Tirian said:


> Pff... we're still taught BE in Germany, at least we're a bastion of proper English.







Lord Tirian said:


> Plus, the Canadians and Aussies are using a more British-influenced version as well.



That's only because the Cannucks and Aussies have not truly embraced their non-Britishness and haven't declared their own Sovereignty.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You.




True, true . Not much anything else new right now. Except that my head doesn't hurt anymore.
Welcome to the Hive love.christine


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Pff... we're still taught BE in Germany, at least we're a bastion of proper English. Plus, the Canadians and Aussies are using a more British-influenced version as well.
> 
> And in the end, there's only... Gorram.




Dr Who saves the English language? The mind boggles.

Anyway, you should all talk proper English like wot we does over here.

Ever wondered where Games Workshop Orks get their speech patterns from? English yobs.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The_Warlock said:


> No doubt. You don't want to end up like an extra in Shaun of the Dead.




I actually know a couple of people that were extras in Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Dr Who saves the English language? The mind boggles.



It certainly taught me a lot about the "real" English language, and how little do I know about it. I really thought I had the language figured out, after watching countless of American TV shows on DVD, even some of the southern accents and stuff. And then, Doctor Who arrives and I knew I knew nothing.  Thanks, Rose Tyler.



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> love.christine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats new in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You.
Click to expand...



Indeed. *eyes suspiciously* Where do all these new people come from?! It's like an invasion or something!

But of the good kind.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> You.


----------



## love.christine

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Indeed. *eyes suspiciously* Where do all these new people come from?! It's like an invasion or something!
> 
> But of the good kind.  Welcome aboard.



And therefore as a stranger give it welcome.
There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> True, true . Not much anything else new right now. Except that my head doesn't hurt anymore.
> Welcome to the Hive love.christine



Why did your head hurt?


----------



## Blackrat

Hmph, Hamlet. The most overhyped Shakespeare play.

_Nothing will come of nothing: speak again._


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Why did your head hurt?




Almost flu. I think it's over already. Girlfriend wasn't as lucky. She had it for over a week.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Hmph, Hamlet. The most overhyped Shakespeare play.



O Blackrat, Blackrat, wherefore art thou Blackrat?
Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
And I'll no longer be a Hiveminder.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Almost flu. I think it's over already. Girlfriend wasn't as lucky. She had it for over a week.



Ah, that dreaded thing. I might have it right now; I'm coughing up phlegm and sneezing and have a bit of a scratchy throat. 

However I always keep a positive mindset and don't let any invading bug affect my mood. It certainly helps to stave off the worse affects of any bug.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> O Blackrat, Blackrat, wherefore art thou Blackrat?



Oh now you're just being silly . Though Romeo and Juliet is one of my faves of his doing.

_That man that hath a tongue, I say, is no man,
If with his tongue he cannot win a woman._


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just got back from my GF's house and the Los Angeles County Fair, so I have a question for all the non American Hivers:

What kind of vomit inducing food do you have at your fairs?  

At the LA County Fair they had:  Deep Fried Oreos, Deep Fried (White Castle) Hamburgers, Deep Fried Twinkies, Deep Fried Coke-Cola (wtf?!?!), Deep Fried Snickers,  Chocolate Covered BACON,  Deep Fried Pop-Tarts, Deep Fried Spam, Deep Fried Avocados, Deep Fried Zucchini, Deep Fried Frog Legs, Deep Fried Tootsie Rolls and Deep Fried Chocolate Cup-cakes.

That's not even including all the normal food that becomes vomit inducing as a result of being served at the fair.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> O Blackrat, Blackrat, wherefore art thou Blackrat?
> Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
> And I'll no longer be a Hiveminder.




You've done this before!

I haven't done a filk for ages...maybe I should think of one.


----------



## Blackrat

How in the Nine Hells and All the Infinite Layers of Abyss does one deep-fry Coke?!???!!?


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> At the LA County Fair they had:  Deep Fried Oreos, Deep Fried (White Castle) Hamburgers, Deep Fried Twinkies, Deep Fried Coke-Cola (wtf?!?!), Deep Fried Snickers,  Chocolate Covered BACON,  Deep Fried Pop-Tarts, Deep Fried Spam, Deep Fried Avocados, Deep Fried Zucchini, Deep Fried Frog Legs, Deep Fried Tootsie Rolls and Deep Fried Chocolate Cup-cakes.



Damn, thats a lot of deep fried _garbage_.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


>




If you are not new then you are old.  If you are neither old nor new then I don't know what you are...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> If you are not new then you are old.  If you are neither old nor new then I don't know what you are...




The cat of the Ruler of the Universe?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> _That man that hath a tongue, I say, is no man,
> If with his tongue he cannot win a woman._




The Two Gentlemen of Verona. One of my favorites.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> If you are not new then you are old.  If you are neither old nor new then I don't know what you are...



Oh, I'm new. I was just confused.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> The Two Gentlemen of Verona. One of my favorites.




Aye, his comedies are definetly best


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Damn, thats a lot of deep fried _garbage_.




Over priced deep fried garbage.    I was tempted to by something deep fried but then I thought that paying 5+ bucks for dysentery was too much especially when I gagged just by watching people eat Foot long Corndogs.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> The cat of the Ruler of the Universe?



Stewart? 

Confused again, naturally.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Over priced deep fried garbage.    I was tempted to by something deep fried but then I thought that paying 5+ bucks for dysentery was too much especially when I gagged just by watching people eat Foot long Corndogs.




Yeah, but tell me more about the deep-fried Coke! How does that happen?


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Over priced deep fried garbage.    I was tempted to by something deep fried but then I thought that paying 5+ bucks for dysentery was too much especially when I gagged just by watching people eat Foot long Corndogs.



Erk. Corndogs are just plain nasty. I had one once. Never again.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Stewart?
> 
> Confused again, naturally.




Now if you weren't I'd be worried. If someone matched my Geekdom I'd be scared. It was very very obscure reference to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Oh now you're just being silly . Though Romeo and Juliet is one of my faves of his doing.
> 
> _That man that hath a tongue, I say, is no man,
> If with his tongue he cannot win a woman._



Wait, maybe I am dirty, maybe I just don't know Shakespeare (that part is mostly true  ), but somehow, this sounds not like something Erics Grandma would want to hear!


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Oh, I'm new. I was just confused.




Then my job here is complete.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Erk. Corndogs are just plain nasty. I had one once. Never again.




Never had one. We don't have those in Finland . But I guess I might enjoy it. It is somewhat similar to finnish meat-pie.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> Then my job here is complete.



Does that mean you'll be toddling off, never to be seen or heard from again?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but tell me more about the deep-fried Coke! How does that happen?




It's basically corn dog batter with coke mixed into it dumped into a deep frier.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Never had one. We don't have those in Finland . But I guess I might enjoy it. It is somewhat similar to finnish meat-pie.




MEAT-PIE?! Eaugh. 

That sounds verily gross.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wait, maybe I am dirty, maybe I just don't know Shakespeare (that part is mostly true  ), but somehow, this sounds not like something Erics Grandma would want to hear!




Actually it has quite a double-meaning . But since Shakespeare is classic literature, it must be okay to quote?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Now if you weren't I'd be worried. If someone matched my Geekdom I'd be scared. It was very very obscure reference to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.




Well, I certainly noticed the reference to the Hitchhikers Guide. Which book was it again? The Restaurant at the End of the Universe? Or was it later?

I wonder if Rich Burlew was alluding to Adams book when he wrote the leader of Azure City.


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> It's basically corn dog batter with coke mixed into it dumped into a deep frier.



And its still drinkable?! :gross:


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Actually it has quite a double-meaning . But since Shakespeare is classic literature, it must be okay to quote?



Probably. 

And you inspire me to eventually get out to find me the works of Shakespeare. It is a shame we never had him in our English Classes!


----------



## love.christine

Anyone else here like the music of John Legend?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's basically corn dog batter with coke mixed into it dumped into a deep frier.



. Now I say eugh. That doesn't sound right. I thought ABC weapons were illegal


love.christine said:


> MEAT-PIE?! Eaugh.
> 
> That sounds verily gross.




Actually it's quite good. Though if you don't like corndogs, I doubt you'd like meat-pie either.


----------



## love.christine

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Probably.
> 
> And you inspire me to eventually get out to find me the works of Shakespeare. It is a shame we never had him in our English Classes!




Shakespeare is practically required reading in US High Schools.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> How in the Nine Hells and All the Infinite Layers of Abyss does one deep-fry Coke?!???!!?




Slowly.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Probably.
> 
> And you inspire me to eventually get out to find me the works of Shakespeare. It is a shame we never had him in our English Classes!




Maybe I could recommend you some. Would you enjoy more tragedy or comical plays to read?


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Actually it's quite good. Though if you don't like corndogs, I doubt you'd like meat-pie either.



If its anything like mice meat pie, I'll just stay the hell away from it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

love.christine said:


> Does that mean you'll be toddling off, never to be seen or heard from again?




If only that happened with most of the people who were in that god forsaken movie (I only say it's godforsaken because I might have watched it like 50 times since I got the movie channels on my cable box).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Now if you weren't I'd be worried. If someone matched my Geekdom I'd be scared. It was very very obscure reference to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_.




I got it. The Resturant at the End of the Universe, in a small shack in a planet where it rains a lot. A very nice section that's one of the most quietly effective bits of the whole series.

Wow, Hive is suddenly moving fast today.


----------



## love.christine

Tallarn said:


> Wow, Hive is suddenly moving fast today.



It helps to have a night job.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Never had one. We don't have those in Finland . But I guess I might enjoy it. It is somewhat similar to finnish meat-pie.




Mmmmmm - pie.

Now I want pie for lunch. Frankly, it'd be better than my current plan was to "treat" myself to a McDonalds.

And yes, I know how awful McD's are. But they're awful and tasty, too.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I certainly noticed the reference to the Hitchhikers Guide. Which book was it again? The Restaurant at the End of the Universe? Or was it later?
> 
> I wonder if Rich Burlew was alluding to Adams book when he wrote the leader of Azure City.






Tallarn said:


> I got it. The Resturant at the End of the Universe, in a small shack in a planet where it rains a lot. A very nice section that's one of the most quietly effective bits of the whole series.
> 
> Wow, Hive is suddenly moving fast today.




Damn. Either I'm not as hopeless Geek as I thought, or then you are too... Possibly the latter


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Maybe I could recommend you some. Would you enjoy more tragedy or comical plays to read?




I don't know.  Both?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Mmmmmm - pie.
> 
> Now I want pie for lunch. Frankly, it'd be better than my current plan was to "treat" myself to a McDonalds.
> 
> And yes, I know how awful McD's are. But they're awful and tasty, too.




I know what you mean. I go there about once a week and I still think it's too often. But you can't beat the fact that it's easier than to try and actually do a good meal after work yourself.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't know.  Both?




Hmm. Well even though _Romeo and Juliet_ is a bit of cliche, it still is good reading. And not too long, so it could be good to start with. Then the ones I quoted before were from my favourites _King Lear_, and _The Two Gentlemen of Verona_. Also _The Tempest_ is pretty funny.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> I know what you mean. I go there about once a week and I still think it's too often. But you can't beat the fact that it's easier than to try and actually do a good meal after work yourself.



Ever pick up junk food at a convenience store? Its worse. There is this one guy that comes in on a weekly basis and buys enough junk stuff to put on ten pounds. But he never does. Tall and skinny he is; must keep fairly active or have a super-secret.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, so I'm playing the Tiny Adventures thing on Facebook, and I've got a level 10 Eladrin Wizard trying to get myself retired and done with, so I can start over with a new character and get myself on the leaderboard.

The random generator has given me dice rolls of 3, 13, 18, 9, 7, 17, 5, 1, 1 & 2 so far today. Argh! Need potion badly! Need new adventurer badly!

I suck, today.


----------



## love.christine

Tallarn said:


> Mmmmmm - pie.
> 
> Now I want pie for lunch. Frankly, it'd be better than my current plan was to "treat" myself to a McDonalds.
> 
> And yes, I know how awful McD's are. But they're awful and tasty, too.




Although I rarely eat at fast food restaurants I do enjoy Arby's turnovers; cherry is my favorite.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Ever pick up junk food at a convenience store? Its worse. There is this one guy that comes in on a weekly basis and buys enough junk stuff to put on ten pounds. But he never does. Tall and skinny he is; must keep fairly active or have a super-secret.




You mean the so called "TV-Dinners"? Comes in a plastic package that you just put to microwave and voila, you have... something that's unedible?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I did read HHGTTG very recently, but it's the sort of thing that is firmly stuck in my head for ever. Nearly as much as certain parts of some Discworld books, and also Good Omens.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> You mean the so called "TV-Dinners"? Comes in a plastic package that you just put to microwave and voila, you have... something that's unedible?



Actually the Healthy Choice aren't all that bad and are pretty filling. I meant the actual junk food; candy-bars, pop-tarts, Little Debbies, donuts, hot dogs, etc.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I did read HHGTTG very recently, but it's the sort of thing that is firmly stuck in my head for ever. Nearly as much as certain parts of some Discworld books, and also Good Omens.




Same here. Though I'm actually in the middle of Rereading it now. I started a couple of weeks ago. Now on _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish._


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Now on _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish._



I love how they used that on Red Dwarf.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Actually the Healthy Choice aren't all that bad and are pretty filling. I meant the actual junk food; candy-bars, pop-tarts, Little Debbies, donuts, hot dogs, etc.




Ah those. I very rarely buy the microwave-pizzas or hamburgers from grocery. They are truly nasty stuff. The hot dogs they sell around here are actually pretty good and so are most pastries.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> I love how they used that on Red Dwarf.




Something I never picked on. I've watched an episode now and then, but never really got onto the series.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Something I never picked on. I've watched an episode now and then, but never really got onto the series.



I highly recommend it. Rent the first season (disc one, disc two is only bonus features), if you like it then continue to rent the rest until you've seen it all. Its hilarious.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Same here. Though I'm actually in the middle of Rereading it now. I started a couple of weeks ago. Now on _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish._




Good book, I loved the ending.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> I love how they used that on Red Dwarf.




That was *"Smoke Me A Kipper, I'll Be Back For Breakfast!"*.

Red Dwarf, ah, there's a great sitcom. It's also stood the test of time pretty well, too. I have to confess to owning all 8 series on DVD now. I should do a marathon.


----------



## Blackrat

_"A television dinner. You're not sure, but it's definitely not edible. You're not quite sure if it ever was."_


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> That was *"Smoke Me A Kipper, I'll Be Back For Breakfast!"*.
> 
> Red Dwarf, ah, there's a great sitcom. It's also stood the test of time pretty well, too. I have to confess to owning all 8 series on DVD now. I should do a marathon.




Now that you mention it, I do remember that episode. The hologram guy had some dimension-hopping counterpart or something?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Good book, I loved the ending.




Spoiler: 



Spoiler



We Apologise For The Inconvenience



 And Arthur gets some brief happiness in his life, too, which is nice.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

blackrat said:


> now that you mention it, i do remember that episode. The hologram guy had some dimension-hopping counterpart or something?




ace rimmer!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Same here. Though I'm actually in the middle of Rereading it now. I started a couple of weeks ago. Now on _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish._




I haven't read the books in some time... I hope it's just my brilliant memory, not my geekiness, that allowed me to get your reference!

_So Long and Thanks for All the Fish_ is my favorite. It's pretty optimistic and romantic. 

Did you guys also check out the Dirk Gently books? They were also quite amusing.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I haven't read the books in some time... I hope it's just my brilliant memory, not my geekiness, that allowed me to get your reference!
> 
> _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish_ is my favorite. It's pretty optimistic and romantic.
> 
> Did you guys also check out the Dirk Gently books? They were also quite amusing.




Yeah, _The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul_ is awesome . Haven't read the first book though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I haven't read the books in some time... I hope it's just my brilliant memory, not my geekiness, that allowed me to get your reference!
> 
> _So Long and Thanks for All the Fish_ is my favorite. It's pretty optimistic and romantic.
> 
> Did you guys also check out the Dirk Gently books? They were also quite amusing.




The first Dirk Gently book is a masterpiece of clever plotting, in that the "Fundamental Interconnectedness Of All Things" turns out to be actually true, in the way that every little detail of the book relates to something else.


----------



## WhatGravitas

*Very* active hive today!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> The first Dirk Gently book is a masterpiece of clever plotting, in that the "Fundamental Interconnectedness Of All Things" turns out to be actually true, in the way that every little detail of the book relates to something else.




I have a feeling I need to go and buy me a book . I don't even know why I never bothered with it


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling I need to go and buy me a book . I don't even know why I never bothered with it




They're not as well known as the HHGTTG, to be honest, but I think they show a little more maturity as a writer. It was such a shame that he died so young - only in his mid 40's or so. 

Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?




Sleep. Try to fix something good to eat. Play Spore and FFIX. I think that's it really...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> And Arthur gets some brief happiness in his life, too, which is nice.






An other spoiler: 



Spoiler



Arthur learns to fly


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Sleep. Try to fix something good to eat. Play Spore and FFIX. I think that's it really...




Hah, sounds like a fun weekend.

Dammit! I just got to the end of the Temple of the Four Elements adventure on Tiny Adventures - and it gives me a natural 1 on the check needed to beat the final encounter! Denied! Now I have to wait to heal up again and have another go.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?



*grumbles* Work - helping out. Because I'm seemingly more versed in picture editing than some people that should do that. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Hah, sounds like a fun weekend.



I'm quite looking forward to it. Starts in 58 minutes . Over 48 hours of doing generally nothing. Ahh...


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> They're not as well known as the HHGTTG, to be honest, but I think they show a little more maturity as a writer. It was such a shame that he died so young - only in his mid 40's or so.
> 
> Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?



Beer Festival tonight first time drinking in nearly a month well 25 days now, so pretty excited about that 

Got 5 T-shirts coming in from America www.threadless.com

Also writing interplanar sneaky castle infiltration on a prime planet D&D session including the characters for a one shot for Tuesday.

I've read the first 3 Hitchhikers guide books, the 1st one was good and the 2nd was alright but I could never visualise what was happening like I could in the Discworld Books for example, I much prefer Red Dwarf to Hitchhikers. Although I did get the cat reference 

On Shakespeare I did Macbeth and Julius Caesar at school meh they were so-so maybe I would enjoy them more nowadays.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Beer Festival tonight first time drinking in nearly a month well 25 days now, so pretty excited about that




Have a Guinness on my behalf . Cheers!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> *grumbles* Work - helping out. Because I'm seemingly more versed in picture editing than some people that should do that.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




To answer my own question, I'm handing out leaflets advertising the amateur musical I'm going to be in in a few weeks, tidying the house, doing some scanning for my partner and maybe, just maybe, playing some Half-Life 2. If I'm lucky.

I was also thinking about sorting out copying over some of the errata to my Core books, as I've got time.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> To answer my own question, I'm handing out leaflets advertising the amateur musical I'm going to be in in a few weeks, tidying the house, doing some scanning for my partner and maybe, just maybe, playing some Half-Life 2. If I'm lucky.
> 
> I was also thinking about sorting out copying over some of the errata to my Core books, as I've got time.



That sounds like a good weekend - some productivity and possibly doing stuff you like!

On another note: Where's Galeros? Missing due to a lack of food in the hive?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## love.christine

Tallarn said:


> That was *"Smoke Me A Kipper, I'll Be Back For Breakfast!"*.
> 
> Red Dwarf, ah, there's a great sitcom. It's also stood the test of time pretty well, too. I have to confess to owning all 8 series on DVD now. I should do a marathon.




Actually it was both.  I think its time for you to bone up on your episodes.


----------



## love.christine

Thanks to the large tv here at the store I just got done watching Mask of the Phantasm. It certainly is nice to kick back in these wee hours.


----------



## hafrogman

love.christine said:


> Tallarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was *"Smoke Me A Kipper, I'll Be Back For Breakfast!"*.
> 
> Red Dwarf, ah, there's a great sitcom. It's also stood the test of time pretty well, too. I have to confess to owning all 8 series on DVD now. I should do a marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was both.  I think its time for you to bone up on your episodes.
Click to expand...


Not to mention. . .

*"Stoke me a clipper, I'll be back for Christmas!"*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> Actually it was both.  I think its time for you to bone up on your episodes.




What was the So Long And Thanks for All the Fish reference in Red Dwarf, then? I don't remember it. I'm curious as to when it might have been mentioned!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Have a Guinness on my behalf . Cheers!



Around 5 years ago we were going out on St Patricks day as you do, free guisness vouchers everywhere someone said I bet you can't down a pint of Guiness, heh little did they know, 4 seconds later empty pint glass, some more people came along and were like pfft don't believe it so someone gave me their free pint of guiness whee 4 seconds later empty pint glass, we moved on to another pub and there were a fair amount of people with us then 10-15 and the previous downing was discussed, some bright spark went well I bet you can't down 2 pints one after another, Hmm I went how much the two pints got bought up and people started shoving pounds and stuff and around 10 seconds later two empty pint glasses and around £5-6 in my pocket.

I don't remember the rest of the night.

also not a big fan of Guiness I prefer the belgium beers like Duvel, Leffe, Tripel Karmeliet, also other europeon lagers are good


----------



## Mr. Beef

Ginnel said:


> Around 5 years ago we were going out on St Patricks day as you do, free guisness vouchers everywhere someone said I bet you can't down a pint of Guiness, heh little did they know, 4 seconds later empty pint glass, some more people came along and were like pfft don't believe it so someone gave me their free pint of guiness whee 4 seconds later empty pint glass, we moved on to another pub and there were a fair amount of people with us then 10-15 and the previous downing was discussed, some bright spark went well I bet you can't down 2 pints one after another, Hmm I went how much the two pints got bought up and people started shoving pounds and stuff and around 10 seconds later two empty pint glasses and around £5-6 in my pocket.




I thought I was kickass back in 8th grade (about age 13) when I could down a cold 12oz can of Coke-Cola in 8 seconds. A pint in four seconds must be some kind of record. I'm sure I could do it again with some practice and the right kind of container. 

Ginnel my friend, you win the kick-ass drinking award. 

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mr. Beef

Tallarn said:


> Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?




Tonight is about the only time I'm going to be able to do anything because hurricane Ike is coming on land and headed north. They say Dallas is not going to get the brunt, but as fickle as Morther Nature is I'm not making any plans for Saturday or Sunday. Hopefully we won't lose Direct TV for too long.

My plan is to go play some Magic the Gathering at a store in Garland and see what is up with this plan they have to have a 4th Edition D&D game preview adventure some time in November. For the Magic games I just want to make a showing. If I make the top 16 then that'll be something. It's been something like 13 years since I played Magic and I'm going to see about purchasing a preconstructed Black/White deck.


----------



## love.christine

If I have one more cup of coffee I think I'm gonna be buzzing around the store like a hummingbird. 

I suppose its a good thing I get off in about an hour.


----------



## love.christine

Tallarn said:


> Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?



Well I've got a game tomorrow night. Yay for Ptolus!

On Sunday the family is taking my boyfriend and I to the Sky/Comets game.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> If I have one more cup of coffee I think I'm gonna be buzzing around the store like a hummingbird.
> 
> I suppose its a good thing I get off in about an hour.




You're Abu from the Simpsons aren't you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> On another note: Where's Galeros? Missing due to a lack of food in the hive?




You rang?


----------



## Ginnel

Mr. Beef said:


> I thought I was kickass back in 8th grade (about age 13) when I could down a cold 12oz can of Coke-Cola in 8 seconds. A pint in four seconds must be some kind of record. I'm sure I could do it again with some practice and the right kind of container.
> 
> Ginnel my friend, you win the kick-ass drinking award.
> 
> Mr. Beef



Yeah its reasonably impressive, I've been beaten maybe once ever in speed, thing is though I'm a bit of a lightweight, I did another one in Uni days which was Bar Golf 9 holes on campus with the football (soccer) team, only me and this guy from the Rugby team managed to down all the drinks in one go, I'll dig out the proof and see if I can scan it in I know there was two milds a bitter 2 lagers 2 ciders and a mix of alcohol pop drinks and another one all pints.

Oh yeah I forgot to add Drink responsibly kids! 

NB. to my regret I've done a lot of silly things whilst drunk, so yes your gonna get stupid drunk when your younger just try not to do it too frequently and realise you might not be able to drink as much as other people


----------



## Eye Of The Hawk

How is people today?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> NB. to my regret I've done a lot of silly things whilst drunk, so yes your gonna get stupid drunk when your younger just try not to do it too frequently and realise you might not be able to drink as much as other people




Enjoying a rehearsal: Free
Going out for drinks with rest of cast?: A good plan
Being bought lots of vodka & orange: Seems fun.
Taking twice as long as normal to walk home: Less fun.
Throwing up in your dorm room sink: Significantly less fun.
Buying the cleaning lady a box of chocolates to say thank you for cleaning it up: About £5
Cost to self-esteem: Quite a bit.
Chances of it ever happening again: Minimal.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive, have a good weekend!

See you on Monday, or possibly tomorrow if I get time.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> You rang?



It's aliiiive! 

*leaves a piece of cheese*

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> It's aliiiive!
> 
> *leaves a piece of cheese*
> 
> Cheers, LT.




*Eats cheese*


----------



## love.christine

*leaves out a wheel of Gouda*

This should be worth a laugh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Eats cheese*





:laces a tray of Fair food onto the hive's table and wonders if Galeros would even touch it::


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> :laces a tray of Fair food onto the hive's table and wonders if Galeros would even touch it::




*Eats the Gouda and the Fair food*

I love fair food!


----------



## WhatGravitas

love.christine said:


> This should be worth a laugh.



Somebody has picked up hivey habits pretty fast! 

Ah... re-watched "The Fifth Element"... funnily, it gets weirder and yet more amusing each time I watch it - has anybody opinions about that film?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Somebody has picked up hivey habits pretty fast!
> 
> Ah... re-watched "The Fifth Element"... funnily, it gets weirder and yet more amusing each time I watch it - has anybody opinions about that film?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It just ran on Pro7 - did you see it there, too? And yes, I have opinions on the movie. 

I really like it. It contains a lot of cool and insane moments. Like the Zorg scene where he almost dies from the cherry (Gary Oldman is brilliant in that role, and to think he also plays Gordon in the new Batman movies just shows his incredible range). Or the scene where he says "A real killer would have asked what the red button was for"

Ah, too many good scenes. The movie might have some "gaps" in logic (if it's so damn hard to get aboard that ship, how do the warriors manage) - but who cares. It is really a fun ride, even complete with a neat, positive message about love. 

The music selection is also very interesting. The scenes with Chris Tucker (that's the actor, right?) and Korben when they get aboard the ship is just superbly cut, with a lot of energy and the music fitting perfectly. The diva is awesome. I think the fight choreography to the end could have been a little closer in harmony, but it's still well done.

Oh, and Korbens in the "hostage situation" is brilliant. 

So, what was my excuse for not having the movie on DVD again?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It just ran on Pro7 - did you see it there, too?



Hehe, exactly! I have to make the most out of being in Germany and having German TV-programmes! 

And yeah, the best thing about the film is being so... fun and parody-like without actually parodying any specific film (well, except a lot of tropes and modern society and attitude in general).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, what was my excuse for not having the movie on DVD again?




Probably the same reason I don't either...

And if I figure it out, I'll let you know.

The Diva Dance was my favorite part of the movie though.  I have the video of that scene and song on Youtube favorited.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Hehe, exactly! I have to make the most out of being in Germany and having German TV-programmes!
> 
> And yeah, the best thing about the film is being so... fun and parody-like without actually parodying any specific film (well, except a lot of tropes and modern society and attitude in general).
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It's definitely parodying the Die Hard trope of Bruce Willis character wearing only a undershirt (dirty, bloody).


----------



## Whitemouse

Just got back from Wichita. How is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_Warlock said:


> Hey, just because our version of the language is still evolving doesn't mean you have to be rude about it.




At least it ain't stale like British English is....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I just got back from my GF's house and the Los Angeles County Fair, so I have a question for all the non American Hivers:
> 
> What kind of vomit inducing food do you have at your fairs?
> 
> At the LA County Fair they had:  Deep Fried Oreos, Deep Fried (White Castle) Hamburgers, Deep Fried Twinkies, Deep Fried Coke-Cola (wtf?!?!), Deep Fried Snickers,  Chocolate Covered BACON,  Deep Fried Pop-Tarts, Deep Fried Spam, Deep Fried Avocados, Deep Fried Zucchini, Deep Fried Frog Legs, Deep Fried Tootsie Rolls and Deep Fried Chocolate Cup-cakes.
> 
> That's not even including all the normal food that becomes vomit inducing as a result of being served at the fair.




Don't forget Deep Fried Hardened Arteries.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

love.christine said:


> Erk. Corndogs are just plain nasty. I had one once. Never again.




Dang. Now I want some corndogs..... I like them. Just like I like fried green tomatoes. (not the stupid chick flick movie, just the veggie)


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> The Diva Dance was my favorite part of the movie though.  I have the video of that scene and song on Youtube favorited.



Actually there is a simple way to download that vid on your computer. Open up the page that the video exists on. Click on the more info option. Copy the url.  Now open downthisvideo.com. Paste the url into the appropriate field. Click on the download tab. This will take you to a new page. Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the new page and click on the download button. When the save field pops up name the video and then enter dot [.] and the extension you want to save it is (wmv, mp4, etc.) Now press enter. Voila! The video is now downloading to your computer regardless of whether or not you are connected to the net.


----------



## Whitemouse

Darth K'Trava said:


> Dang. Now I want some corndogs..... I like them. Just like I like fried green tomatoes. (not the stupid chick flick movie, just the veggie)



Never had a fried green tomato. What does it taste like?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Never had a fried green tomato. What does it taste like?




Tomatoes that are green and fried.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> You rang?




You should have changed your avatar to Lurch.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Tomatoes that are green and fried.



Hardy har. What other food does it come close to tasting like is what I guess I should have asked.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> You should have changed your avatar to Lurch.



Lurch is the bomb. Such a great deep voice. 

EDIT: From the original TV series that is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Tallarn said:


> Anyhoo, on a happier note - it's Friday! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?




Dunno about Friday... might watch something later....

Saturday, there's a 4e game.

Might cuss out those who are price gouging gas due to the hurricane hitting Texas now....


----------



## Whitemouse

Darth K'Trava said:


> Dunno about Friday... might watch something later....



Aren't Fridays Stargate nights on SciFi? I have a friend that has cable, but I don't so I might be wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Hardy har. What other food does it come close to tasting like is what I guess I should have asked.




I have no idea. I've never tried it. It's a Southern tradition I do not partake.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Aren't Fridays Stargate nights on SciFi? I have a friend that has cable, but I don't so I might be wrong.




Yes Stargate is on Friday. Atlantis has been cancelled so I'm not sure how long it'll be on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You should have changed your avatar to Lurch.




In the Los Angeles area there used to be a Goth Band (or where they "Metal"?) called "Sex with Lurch."  The keyboardist was a 7' tall guy who  went by the stage name of Lurch.  After a while they became kind of a novelty act expecially once Lurch Began dressing up like Lurch for their preformances/promotional material, but still, they were pretty good.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I have no idea. I've never tried it. It's a Southern tradition I do not partake.



 Hmm.

I will tell you one of my favorite treats; ripe red tomatoes slightly freezed and very lightly salted. So, so good.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I have no idea. I've never tried it. It's a Southern tradition I do not partake.




Fried green tomatoes (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeson

I know what they are, missy. I choose not to eat them. 

I do not like green ham and tomatoes.


----------



## Whitemouse

Darth K'Trava said:


> Fried green tomatoes (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So with the traditional preparation, it is kind of like a pancake?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> So with the traditional preparation, it is kind of like a pancake?




They're sliced as if you're putting them on a sandwich, breaded and fried. They look like pancakes I suppose.


----------



## megamania

That was a lot of fried foods.   Does California fry everything?  At our fairs we have fried dough, potatoes, onions and the typical beef and sausage stuff.  But twinkies?!?  I hope you were joking.


Currently I am having my new favorite junky food-  Barbeque Chicken Hot Pockets.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> That was a lot of fried foods.   Does California fry everything?  At our fairs we have fried dough, potatoes, onions and the typical beef and sausage stuff.



It's not Californians that do it, it's Californian CARNIES.  But I do admit Californians do have a strange fondness for creating "fusion foods."



megamania said:


> But twinkies?!?  I hope you were joking.




I wish I was....


----------



## megamania

I have heard of Fried Ice Cream but twinkies takes the cake (cream filled kind that is...)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love deep fried ice cream.  Only problem about making it is that you could easily ruin it if you're not paying attention (or if your attention span is shorter then that of the average goldfish) .


----------



## megamania

Never had it or seen it.... only heard of it.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I love deep fried ice cream.



You're kidding me, right?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## demonking1

I heard of deep fried cola. The idea scares me


----------



## love.christine

So how are people in the hive today?


----------



## WhatGravitas

love.christine said:


> So how are people in the hive today?



Busy. But not to busy to pop into the hive once in a while. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## love.christine

Lord Tirian said:


> Busy. But not to busy to pop into the hive once in a while.



How is it going Lord Tirian? What are you working on that is keeping you so busy?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Multipass?


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> Multipass?




whats a multipass?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

love.christine said:


> So how are people in the hive today?




Fine, though I spent a lot of money this week(end).

I bought a new mattress and slatted frame for my new bed. Expensive stuff, but I suppose it will be worth it. I will move in October into a new flat (no more flat-sharing), and I decided that a bigger bed (1.4m x 2.0m) would be nice. Yesterday, I also ordered the outer frame and a new (leather) couch.

I am looking forward to the day when I've got all the furniture in my new place and have finally moved in. Unfortunately, the sofa and the frame will arrive in roundabout 6 weeks, so everything takes longer then I'd like.


---

Multipass:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_eGm1qgGs[/ame]


----------



## WhatGravitas

love.christine said:


> How is it going Lord Tirian? What are you working on that is keeping you so busy?



Image editing. Or rather: Montaging something rendered into a real photo making it look real. And the render is crappy (and I mean done crappily, i.e. chopped up textures, stray light sources), so I have to make it look more beautiful by sheer image editing. Which is possible, but as annoying as time consuming.

Fun little fact: Most people who say "looking realistic" really mean "looking beautiful" - in fact, making things look realistic means it looks dirty, which people don't want - that's why all these animations made for the news and presentations still look so old-fashioned and clean.


demonking1 said:


> whats a multipass?



MULTIPASS! (it's a The Fifth Element reference  )

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> whats a multipass?




Quote from the 5th Element - referenced above. Whenever I hear about 5th Element I have to quote that.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh well, ninja'd twice.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Oh well, ninja'd twice.



Well... looking at the time stamps... it's not exactly "ninja'd" (yeah, I was slooow too  )!

Cheeecken Gooood!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Well, crap. I have to stop being busy, because the perspectives are suddenly all wrong - that happens if you only help out and the stuff you've worked with half a year ago gets into other hands for the mean time. Have to redo the render myself on Monday. 

On the other hand, it means I have more free time this weekend. And, after all, it's still something for my CV.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Fine, though I spent a lot of money this week(end).
> 
> I bought a new mattress and slatted frame for my new bed. Expensive stuff, but I suppose it will be worth it. I will move in October into a new flat (no more flat-sharing), and I decided that a bigger bed (1.4m x 2.0m) would be nice. Yesterday, I also ordered the outer frame and a new (leather) couch.
> 
> I am looking forward to the day when I've got all the furniture in my new place and have finally moved in. Unfortunately, the sofa and the frame will arrive in roundabout 6 weeks, so everything takes longer then I'd like.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Multipass:
> YouTube - Fifth Element - Leeloo Dallas Multipass




Why is it that cute Northern European women get a +10 to their hotness rating when they have that Bjorkish "I can't speak english well" accent?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> You're kidding me, right?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




What's not to love about a frozen chunk of ice-cream with a shell of sugar, cinnamon, crushed coco-frosted flakes that is dumped into a vat of boiling oil?


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   I'm back.


----------



## megamania

Quiet.


Working on my Storyhour Glossary still.

Been cleaning / clearing / burning much of the day.  

Later folks.


----------



## megamania

You know.... I hate it when I know I did stats for a major NPC (Eberron: Viorr) but can not find them.   Buggers me to no end.

If I redo them I'm sure I'll find it within minutes of completeing the new stats....  errrrrrr


----------



## love.christine

Good morning hive!


----------



## megamania

Allo


After sleeping I have decided to redo my missing NPC stats for Viorr.   Sigh.  


So I'll be around and about as always.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's not to love about a frozen chunk of ice-cream with a shell of sugar, cinnamon, crushed coco-frosted flakes that is dumped into a vat of boiling oil?




The being dumped into a vat of boiling oil, I would say.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fried Ice Cream is awesome!


----------



## Whitemouse

Hmm, I guess the weekends aren't active here. Kinda makes sense. People out and about doing stuff; gaming, taking in a movie, spending time with loved ones. 







 I can't wait for next weekend! I get to have my son over!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Fried Ice Cream is awesome!




Didn't we have this conversation already?


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Didn't we have this conversation already?



Not that I can recall.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Whitemouse said:


> Not that I can recall.



We should ask Galeros. If it's edible, Galeros (probably) knows! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

It would have been several Hivemind threads ago.


----------



## Whitemouse

Lord Tirian said:


> We should ask Galeros. If it's edible, Galeros (probably) knows!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



S/He should change its avatar to that of a Langolier. They devour everything.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> It would have been several Hivemind threads ago.



Oh. That would explain why I wouldn't know then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> It would have been several Hivemind threads ago.




The more things change the more they stay the same .


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> The more things change the more they stay the same .



I've been saying that for years. Its almost become my personal mantra.


----------



## Blackrat

Monday morning. Garfield would have something to say about it. I don't, my throat is having a mutiny...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Morning Rat.  How goes your bid to take over the universe?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Morning Rat.  How goes your bid to take over the universe?




Quite well. Last night I annihilated a couple of minor empires. My Empire spans now about 100 parsecs . I'm planning on jumping through a black hole and expand to the other side as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Quite well. Last night I annihilated a couple of minor empires. My Empire spans now about 100 parsecs . I'm planning on jumping through a black hole and expand to the other side as well.




Mine was going well up until I nearly destroyed this civilization I was at war with (I was beginning to attack their home-world) when I recieved a message from my homeworld and several colonies.. They were being attacked by the Grex and a hostile civilation that decided that I was now a treat to their dominion.

Unfortunately for me, their ships were equipped with a powerful high speed cannons that did butt-loads of damage to my ship's haul. What sucks is that none of the planets I done business with had any weapons or armor/hp upgrades (even though they were unlocked) :<


----------



## Blackrat

I came to the conclusion that if the Grox (or however it was spelled) attacks your colonies or homeworld, you let them, they'll blow up some buildings and leave. Getting in the way will just lead to death. Now that I have the best weapons available I took the fight to them. They are tough, but I am making slow progress. It doesn't help that they control hundreds of starsystems around the galactic core.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What I hate is when they give you a mission that you can not complete.  Like I had one mission to paint the sky on one of my terraformed planets purple BUT instead of giving me a free purple paint tool they game me a pink one :/


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What I hate is when they give you a mission that you can not complete.  Like I had one mission to paint the sky on one of my terraformed planets purple BUT instead of giving me a free purple paint tool they game me a pink one :/




Gruel . I think I should start doing some of the missions. I've been mainly flying around, collecting terraforming eguipment, conguering and founding colonies, and making them flourish.

I'm trying to figure out why the game won't let me share my beholder. I think it might have something to do about that it can't even be played in tribal phase, but can be in civ&space. So if I share it as space creature like I did with the Mind Flayer, I should be able. I'll need to try that once I get home. I managed to make an illusion that it actually floats .


----------



## Relique du Madde

How did you manage to do that?


----------



## Blackrat

A secret . Nah, just kidding. I used arm-pieces to make the eye-stalks, then removed the hands and replaced them with eyes. The trick I noticed is that it considers the arms to function as legs if they extend lower than the body. So it kind of looks like it's floating and the lowest eyes just have a graphics bug and sink half to the ground . I'll send you a picture from the test-walk even if I can't upload it .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ah.  For a second there I thought you managedto make something razor thin that that it isn't noticable.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah.  For a second there I thought you managedto make something razor thin that that it isn't noticable.




Nope. But as you'll see when I'll send a pic to you, it is so realistic looking that you won't believe your eyes .


----------



## Blackrat

I can't figure out how to make sporecast . Or more directly, I can make a sporecast but I can't figure out how I add creations to it...


----------



## Blackrat

BTW. Anyone know what's up with Rev. He hasn't been in ENW for a week. Getting worried here, he's as much ENW addict as I am


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I can't figure out how to make sporecast . Or more directly, I can make a sporecast but I can't figure out how I add creations to it...




Same here.  What ticks me off is how many of the game options you need to visit the website in order to use.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

I've had to cancel my game session tonight. 

Out of seven players, only two can make it.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> I've had to cancel my game session tonight.
> 
> Out of seven players, only two can make it.




Try that every week for two months a row and you'll know how I feel . I ended up cancelling the whole game and am now on lookout for a more committed group.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> BTW. Anyone know what's up with Rev. He hasn't been in ENW for a week. Getting worried here, he's as much ENW addict as I am




Considering that he lives in the Desert I doubt he is evacuating from the Hurricanes in the Gulf coast, which make me hope he is only missing because of him taking part in  some "extra curricular activities" with his fiancee.


----------



## Ginnel

I amuse myself sometimes, yesterday both my PC and DS broke

my facebook status is now

Martin 's PC and DS have broken today *ponders what other two lettered acronimically named electronic devices will break*

The DS has ressurected itself the PC however is less lucky.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> I've had to cancel my game session tonight.
> 
> Out of seven players, only two can make it.



 for my one shot tomorrow night I've got around 60% of the characters sorted, a rough outline of the plot and no encounters preplanned, this will be a 1-3 session 4th ed game, oops.

Drat on the cancelling game thing I hate it when that happens, but the groups I've gamed with this rarely rarely happens.


----------



## Blackrat

My beard feels weird. I just cut half of the lenght off. Now it doesn't feel right anymore when I stroke it pondereously. (is that a real word?)


----------



## Dog Moon

Daaaang, how do you only have 2 people able to make it out of 7?

My group's generally only had 5 people, but rarely is it the case that 2 of them couldn't make it, let alone more than that!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> for my one shot tomorrow night I've got around 60% of the characters sorted, a rough outline of the plot and no encounters preplanned, this will be a 1-3 session 4th ed game, oops.
> 
> Drat on the cancelling game thing I hate it when that happens, but the groups I've gamed with this rarely rarely happens.




Well it's the first time I've had to cancel this game due to lack of players, to be honest.

I've got seven players, and I'm used to having between 5 & 7 turn up, but this week is just a random convergance of a lot of people not being able to make it!

C'est la vie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> My beard feels weird. I just cut half of the lenght off. Now it doesn't feel right anymore when I stroke it pondereously. (is that a real word?)




Ponderously might be a word, but not with that extra e there.  

My hair is getting kinda long on top o my head.  I can't decide if I want to keep growing it or shaving it short like normal.  If I do shave it, I always need to adjust cause when it gets longer like now, I have a habit of running my hands through my hair.  Trust me, it doesn't feel the same running hands through 3/4th inch length of hair.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Daaaang, how do you only have 2 people able to make it out of 7?
> 
> My group's generally only had 5 people, but rarely is it the case that 2 of them couldn't make it, let alone more than that!




One is off sick from work, one is preparing for a gaming weekend, one has family visiting, one let me know in advance and one let me know today...argh!

Still, it means another night at home with my partner, so it's all good, frankly.

"Always look on the bright side of life!"


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Ponderously might be a word, but not with that extra e there.
> 
> My hair is getting kinda long on top o my head.  I can't decide if I want to keep growing it or shaving it short like normal.  If I do shave it, I always need to adjust cause when it gets longer like now, I have a habit of running my hands through my hair.  Trust me, it doesn't feel the same running hands through 3/4th inch length of hair.




Yeah, I know. I used to do that too when I had long hair. I went radical and shaved it with a razor. Going outside the next day was one freaking experience. Feeling the air on my head was strange. Now I keep it so short that I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Ginnel

Was watching Father Ted last night Genius! I recommend everyone to watch it all British humour at its best.

Mrs Doyle(Housekeeper): What would you say to a cup of Tea Father?

Father Jack (old drunken priest): Feck off cup!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Was watching Father Ted last night Genius! I recommend everyone to watch it all British humour at its best.
> 
> Mrs Doyle(Housekeeper): What would you say to a cup of Tea Father?
> 
> Father Jack (old drunken priest): Feck off cup!




Oh, I flagged for a good british show a few hive threads ago. It was before you bacame a Hiver, so I can go again . Ever seen _'Allo 'Allo_? Absolutely brilliant .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I know. I used to do that too when I had long hair. I went radical and shaved it with a razor. Going outside the next day was one freaking experience. Feeling the air on my head was strange. Now I keep it so short that I've gotten used to it.




Yeah, I did that once too.  Normally I go short, but one time, I shaved my head completely bald.  I had to do it.  Once.  Never again, but seeing everyone's reactions was GREAT.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I did that once too.  Normally I go short, but one time, I shaved my head completely bald.  I had to do it.  Once.  Never again, but seeing everyone's reactions was GREAT.




Yep. Considering I went that way straight from shoulder-lenght, the reactions were worth it . Now I keep to somewhere between 1mm to 1cm, so it's not so shocking when I occasionally shave it all off anymore .


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I flagged for a good british show a few hive threads ago. It was before you bacame a Hiver, so I can go again . Ever seen _'Allo 'Allo_? Absolutely brilliant .



Black books all 3 series
Spaced all 3 (I think) series

I'm sure I'll think of more later but those two are must sees as well


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Was watching Father Ted last night Genius! I recommend everyone to watch it all British humour at its best.
> 
> Mrs Doyle(Housekeeper): What would you say to a cup of Tea Father?
> 
> Father Jack (old drunken priest): Feck off cup!




Father Ted is one of the greatest sitcoms of all time - although I appreciate that not everyone is going to get the joke.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Black books all 3 series
> Spaced all 3 (I think) series
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more later but those two are must sees as well




Only two series of Spaced - but if you wanted to know what Sean from Sean of the Dead did before he became Sean - watch Spaced and you'll find out!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Black books all 3 series
> Spaced all 3 (I think) series
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more later but those two are must sees as well




Gotta check those. The only thing that went sub-par with _'Allo 'Allo_ was that it ran too long. They ran out of jokes somewhere around series 6-7. After that it was pretty lame


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Ponderously might be a word, but not with that extra e there.
> 
> My hair is getting kinda long on top o my head.  I can't decide if I want to keep growing it or shaving it short like normal.  If I do shave it, I always need to adjust cause when it gets longer like now, I have a habit of running my hands through my hair.  Trust me, it doesn't feel the same running hands through 3/4th inch length of hair.




I wish my hair grew long instead of thick/bushy.   Right now it's starting to get to the point where I start looking emo-ish when I wet my hair and comb it down (because my bangs on the left side now partially covers my eye).   Usually when my hair is at it's ideal length it ends up looking like Bella Lugosi's dracula when I slick it back.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish my hair grew long instead of thick/bushy.   Right now it's starting to get to the point where I start looking emo-ish when I wet my hair and comb it down.   Usually when my hair is at it's ideal length it ends up looking like Bella Lugosi's dracula when I slick it back.




Relique no! Bad Goth! His name is Bela! One L! One! 

And what's wrong about looking like him? After Gary Oldman, he's the best dracula ever


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yep. Considering I went that way straight from shoulder-lenght, the reactions were worth it . Now I keep to somewhere between 1mm to 1cm, so it's not so shocking when I occasionally shave it all off anymore .




I used to have shoulder-length hair, and when I went to the barber's to have it cut they asked if they were sure, before running their hands through it and saying how nice it was.

I had pondered getting a picture of all the hair on the floor after the cut.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Relique no! Bad Goth! His name is Bela! One L! One!
> 
> And what's wrong about looking like him? After Gary Oldman, he's the best dracula ever




Nothing's bad about looking like him.   It just sucks that two - three weeks after my hair  devolves into an early Beatlesque-emoish hairstyle (Luckily before it reaches that point I'm able to do a greaser hairstyle).


----------



## Ginnel

I used to have hair down to my shoulders nearly when I was 17-19 then I got it cut shorter from 21 and wondered why I'd never done it before, now I look great


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing's bad about looking like him.   It just sucks that two - three weeks after my hair looks like that it devolves into a Beatlesque-emo hairstyle (Luckily before it reaches that point I'm able to do a greaser hairstyle).




Damnit, talking about Lugosi made me want to play Vampire again. Maybe there's a pbp to be found...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Relique no! Bad Goth! His name is Bela! One L! One!
> 
> And what's wrong about looking like him? After Gary Oldman, he's the best dracula ever




I hereby refer all concerned to Christopher Lee as regards "The Best Dracula Ever".


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I hereby refer all concerned to Christopher Lee as regards "The Best Dracula Ever".




Didn't work for me. But I do refer him as the "The Best Death Ever"


----------



## Blackrat

Starship Troopers 3! WTF!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Starship Troopers 3! WTF!




Just heard the announcement or watched it or what? 

This will certainly be a great movie. I already liked the first one. 

Semi-Seriously. I couldn't help but like the first one, despite all its professed flaws and short-comings.  Luckily, I never read the book.


Okay, I'll admit it - I have some doubts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Starship Troopers 3! WTF!




wtf?!?!?  There was a Starship Troopers 2?!?!??!


On a side note, my nieces mom was an extra in the original Starship Troopers.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just heard the announcement or watched it or what?




An ad from the online DVD-store I use . I went looking for the new Discworld movie, wondering wether or not it had been released on DVD yet.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just heard the announcement or watched it or what?
> 
> This will certainly be a great movie. I already liked the first one.
> 
> Semi-Seriously. I couldn't help but like the first one, despite all its professed flaws and short-comings.  Luckily, I never read the book.
> 
> Okay, I'll admit it - I have some doubts.




I loved the first film (particularly that many of the cast didn't get it as a satire!) and I would never bother watching the sequel, frankly. 

I can't help but imagine that this is going to be an incredible pile of poo, however. Second sequels starring none of the original cast rarely end up well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I loved the first film (particularly that many of the cast didn't get it as a satire!) and I would never bother watching the sequel, frankly.
> 
> I can't help but imagine that this is going to be an incredible pile of poo, however. Second sequels starring none of the original cast rarely end up well.




IIRC, it actually uses part of the original cast. I read an announcement online a few months ago... Though whether you really need Caspar Van Diem, I don't know.

Oh, look, Jolene Blalock will also play in the movie...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> IIRC, it actually uses part of the original cast. I read an announcement online a few months ago... Though whether you really need Caspar Van Diem, I don't know.
> 
> Oh, look, Jolene Blalock will also play in the movie...




I'm going to avoid looking.  I have no intention of going anywhere near that film!


----------



## Whitemouse

Good morning hive!


----------



## Ginnel

Whitemouse said:


> Good morning hive!




try adding something to your greetings each time Good morning hive! or what are you doing now fails to stimulate my reply buds 

my fingers smell of pickled ginger for example


----------



## Whitemouse

Ginnel said:


> try adding something to your greetings each time Good morning hive! or what are you doing now fails to stimulate my reply buds
> 
> my fingers smell of pickled ginger for example




Okay will do. 

I'm looking forward to tonight. I'm going over to my boyfriends apartment and we're going to snuggle up together and watch Six Days, Seven Nights. I've never seen it before.

Oh, and Ginnel, WHY do your fingers smell like pickled ginger?


----------



## Whitemouse

In case anyone here is a fan of homebrew fiction, I'm posting up bits of a story I'm writing in my spare time. All criticism is welcome.

Seven Days to the Grave


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> try adding something to your greetings each time Good morning hive! or what are you doing now fails to stimulate my reply buds
> 
> my fingers smell of pickled ginger for example




Well I'm busily promoting the amateur show that I'm going to be in at the end of the month so I've been busily emailing people and setting up a Facebook event for it. Busy, busy.

Oh, and working, too.


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> Oh, and working, too.



Work. Something we can all do without, but we need the income to be able to put a roof over our heads and food in our belly.


----------



## Ginnel

Whitemouse said:


> Okay will do.
> 
> I'm looking forward to tonight. I'm going over to my boyfriends apartment and we're going to snuggle up together and watch Six Days, Seven Nights. I've never seen it before.
> 
> Oh, and Ginnel, WHY do your fingers smell like pickled ginger?



Sushi and a lack of cutlery  

today my t-shirt is 
http://omgtees.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/cow.gif


----------



## Whitemouse

Ginnel said:


> Sushi and a lack of cutlery
> 
> today my t-shirt is
> http://omgtees.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/cow.gif



 Which came first, the cow or the egg?

Or is the shirt to imply that a cow got it on with a chicken?

Talk about a quandry, people won't know if they're eating chicken or beef.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive! See you tomorrow for more timewasting.


----------



## demonking1

Whitemouse said:


> Work. Something we can all do without, but we need the income to be able to put a roof over our heads and food in our belly.




I have needed the food but never the roof. I live a perfectly good life in a cardboard box near a abandoned Nerf Gun factory


----------



## Ginnel

hmm 3 characters out of 6 fully statted and designed hmm might do one in my lunch break tomorrow, got the Tarzan reject still not sure what race to make him, probably Gnoll, a Blue who wants to melt minds (I'll give him zappy effects mind reading invisibility and something akin to hunters quarry) and a runt of a Goblin Necromancer who summons bigger monsters.

Oh plus I need to sort out the details of the plot and the first encounter hahahahahhahahahahahahahah argh


----------



## Aeson

I just got back from dinner. The company paid for my manager to take me and my trainer out. We went to a very nice and expensive restaurant. I'm loving this company.lol


----------



## love.christine

Hello hive!

Well I had a fun weekend. The Sky/Comets game was interesting. Glad that the home team won.


----------



## Blackrat

_What noise is this? Give me my long sword, ho!_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Screw a long sword, give me a light sabre!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Screw a long sword, give me a light sabre!




Psst. No no. You don't enter yet, we're waiting for the Lady to give her lines first. Besides, your line was all wrong. You're supposed to say: _Thou villain Blackrat,--Hold me not, let me go._


----------



## Aeson

I'm still at work. I'll be here for another 90 mins.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm still at work. I'll be here for another 90 mins.




No! You messed your lines too.

Agh, bah. I quit. I'll go find a theatre that appreciates a good actor!

*Storms out*...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Psst. No no. You don't enter yet, we're waiting for the Lady to give her lines first. Besides, your line was all wrong. You're supposed to say: _Thou villain Blackrat,--Hold me not, let me go._





You sure it isn't:  [Incoherent speech]  Hulk smash!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, Mustrum, master Archchancellor... If you don't mind reading from computer screen, or printing it out yourself, you can find most of Shakespeare's plays from WikiSource: Author:William Shakespeare - Wikisource


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it isn't:  [Incoherent speech]  Hulk smash!




No! First the lady says:
_A crutch, a crutch! why call you for a sword?_

Then I go:
_My sword, I say! Old Relique is come,
    And flourishes his blade in spite of me. _

And then it's your line...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No! You messed your lines too.
> 
> Agh, bah. I quit. I'll go find a theatre that appreciates a good actor!
> 
> *Storms out*...




Didn't you storm out? Why are you still posting? 

30 mins to go. I think I can make it. I need sleep. Perhaps I'll sleep while driving home.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Didn't you storm out? Why are you still posting?



I am not. You must be hallucinating .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I am not. You must be hallucinating .




It's the lack of sleep and a 10 hour day. Maybe it's the seafood.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's the lack of sleep and a 10 hour day. Maybe it's the seafood.




Could be. I've never trusted it. That's why I don't eat seafood. And you just proved to me again that it's bad. Makes you hallucinate


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Oh, Mustrum, master Archchancellor... If you don't mind reading from computer screen, or printing it out yourself, you can find most of Shakespeare's plays from WikiSource: Author:William Shakespeare - Wikisource




Thanks. I remembered that Shakespeares works were supposed to be available online. I don't mind reading from computer screen on a general level - I do it a lot. Don't know about "real" reading instead of technical/message board. We'll see. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> No! You messed your lines too.
> 
> Agh, bah. I quit. I'll go find a theatre that appreciates a good actor!
> 
> *Storms out*...



*Applauds the dramatic exit*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Could be. I've never trusted it. That's why I don't eat seafood. And you just proved to me again that it's bad. Makes you hallucinate




I don't think so. It was fantastic. It better be, it was $28.


----------



## Aeson

I iz home. Sleep awaits.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't think so. It was fantastic. It better be, it was $28.




Wow. With that kind of pricetag, it better be. I rarely pay more than 7€ for a meal, so that would be what, $10? And it's not too often that I even eat that costly


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive, another day at the treadmill. 

Today's random quote: "It's 105 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."


----------



## Blackrat

Blues Brothers . Recognised from the last part of that quote: "it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."

Damn, that was one movie. And best version of "Ghostriders in the Sky" I've ever heard.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Blues Brothers . Recognised from the last part of that quote: "it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."
> 
> Damn, that was one movie. And best version of "Ghostriders in the Sky" I've ever heard.




It's my favourite movie of all time. I saw it when I was quite young and it's just stuck with me. Not least of which because of all the brilliant cameo's in it!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> It's my favourite movie of all time. I saw it when I was quite young and it's just stuck with me. Not least of which because of all the brilliant cameo's in it!




So how'd you liked the sequel? It was pretty much 50/50 for me. On one hand, it was almost as awesome as the first but on the other hand, it hadn't anything new at all, just replaying old jokes.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Blues Brothers . Recognised from the last part of that quote: "it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."
> 
> Damn, that was one movie. And best version of "Ghostriders in the Sky" I've ever heard.




IIRC, "Ghostriders in the Sky" is in Blues Brothers 2000. I think that was the definitely the best piece in that movie, while I overall prefer the music titles from the first movie. (And of course, the second movie wasn't as good as the first, either. But I don't think it was the utter disappointment some people made of it...) The "Stand by your Man" in the first movie gets a special place for hilarity. 

It's definitely one of my favorite movies...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> IIRC, "Ghostriders in the Sky" is in Blues Brothers 2000.




Now that you mention it, yeah it was. They pulled some huge show with it. Damn, I remembered wrong. Well anyways, I kinda liked both .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Considering that apparently the next Ghostbuster movie will be a computer game, I wonder if Dan Akroyd has similar plans for Blues Brothers - imagine a mix of, I don't know, Grand Theft Auto and Guitar Hero?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Considering that apparently the next Ghostbuster movie will be a computer game,



??? 


> I wonder if Dan Akroyd has similar plans for Blues Brothers - imagine a mix of, I don't know, Grand Theft Auto and Guitar Hero?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> ???



Ghostbusters™: The Video Game



>



With less violence, longer police car trails, and more harp, less guitar, of course.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> So how'd you liked the sequel? It was pretty much 50/50 for me. On one hand, it was almost as awesome as the first but on the other hand, it hadn't anything new at all, just replaying old jokes.




I've never seen the sequel - you can call me a snob or a purist if you like but if ain't got John Belushi in it, it ain't The Blues Brothers.

But I'd love to see a Guitar Hero (or harmonica Hero, or Sax Hero) version of some of the songs...doesn't Rock Band have a microphone?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ghostbusters™: The Video Game



Hadn't heard about this. I don't know what to think about it. Afterall, it's done by Sierra, and I don't think they've really nailed anything lately.

However I have heard rumours about a new Ghostbusters Movie...



> With less violence, longer police car trails, and more harp, less guitar, of course.



Yeah, Blues Brothers game could be pretty fun. Especially if there was a way to trick the police into awesome crashes . Making a pile of police-cars by doing some awesome stunts would be so cool .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I've never seen the sequel - you can call me a snob or a purist if you like but if ain't got John Belushi in it, it ain't The Blues Brothers.



You are a purist snob!  But I know what you mean, he *is* missing in the movie. But it was still entertaining enough to warrant seeing. Actors should not be allowed to die before they have grown too old for a sequel.


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting news; a picture of a planet near a sun-like star: First Picture of Likely Planet around Sun-like Star | Gemini Observatory


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You are a purist snob!  But I know what you mean, he *is* missing in the movie. But it was still entertaining enough to warrant seeing. Actors should not be allowed to die before they have grown too old for a sequel.




"For I am a purist snob!"
"He is! Hurrah for the purist snob!"
"And it is, it is, a glorious thing to be a purist snob!"
"It is! Hurrah for the purist snob! Hurrah for the purist snob!"

Spot the reference on THAT one.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> "For I am a purist snob!"
> "He is! Hurrah for the purist snob!"
> "And it is, it is, a glorious thing to be a purist snob!"
> "It is! Hurrah for the purist snob! Hurrah for the purist snob!"
> 
> Spot the reference on THAT one.




Has a Monty Python-like ring to it . But no, I can't spot it for certain.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> "For I am a purist snob!"
> "He is! Hurrah for the purist snob!"
> "And it is, it is, a glorious thing to be a purist snob!"
> "It is! Hurrah for the purist snob! Hurrah for the purist snob!"
> 
> Spot the reference on THAT one.




I must admit defeat.  
I agree with Blackrat that it sounds vaguely Monty Phytonesque, but it might be something else, maybe a song? But I can't pinpoint it. 
Please enlighten us soon!


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> _What noise is this? Give me my long sword, ho!_



_A crutch, a crutch! why call you for a sword?_


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> _A crutch, a crutch! why call you for a sword?_




_My sword, I say! Old Relique is come,
And flourishes his blade in spite of me. _

(See Relique and Aeson, at least someone knows how to do this properly )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I must admit defeat.
> I agree with Blackrat that it sounds vaguely Monty Phytonesque, but it might be something else, maybe a song? But I can't pinpoint it.
> Please enlighten us soon!




Gilbert & Sullivan, Pirates of Penzance.

"For I am a Pirate King!"
"He is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!" etc...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Gilbert & Sullivan, Pirates of Penzance.
> 
> "For I am a Pirate King!"
> "He is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!" etc...




Opera? Damn, you played Upper-Class card . Well, should've seen that coming, what with been quoting Shakespeare myself


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> _My sword, I say! Old Relique is come,
> And flourishes his blade in spite of me. _
> 
> (See Relique and Aeson, at least someone knows how to do this properly )



_"From Hell's heart, I stab at thee. For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee."_

(Yeah, I know I'm doing it wrong, so sue me!  )

Cheers, Ahab.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> _(Yeah, I know I'm doing it wrong, so sue me!  )_



_
Well there's no point in that is there, since no court would take that case..._


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Wow. With that kind of pricetag, it better be. I rarely pay more than 7€ for a meal, so that would be what, $10? And it's not too often that I even eat that costly



Currently the exchange rate is $1.42/1€ so it would be $9.94. Of course thats not including tax and gratuity.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Currently the exchange rate is $1.42/1€ so it would be $9.94. Of course thats not including tax and gratuity.




Heh, pretty well approximated then .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

love.christine said:


> Currently the exchange rate is $1.42/1€ so it would be $9.94. Of course thats not including tax and gratuity.




I'm prepared to pay more for food if I know it's a particularly good place, but if I go over £10 for a dish then I'm expecting something pretty excellent.


----------



## love.christine

Stateside a decent meal is $20. For $30 I expect there to be enough food on the plate, not some dainty dish.     And quite possibly soup or salad. Of course, desert is always extra.


----------



## love.christine

Good Lord Blackrat, my beauty, though but mean,
Needs not the painted flourish of your praise:
Beauty is bought by judgment of the eye,
Not utt'red by base sale of chapmen's tongues.
I am less proud to hear you tell my worth
Than you much willing to be counted wise
In spending your wit in the praise of mine.
But now to task the tasker: good Blackrat,
You are not ignorant, all-telling fame
Doth noise abroad, Navarre hath made a vow,
Till painful study shall outwear three years,
No woman may approach his silent court:
Therefore to's seemeth it a needful course,
Before we enter his forbidden gates,
To know his pleasure; and in that behalf,
Bold of your worthiness, we single you
As our best-moving fair solicitor.
Tell him the daughter of the King of France,
On serious business, craving quick dispatch,
Importunes personal conference with his Grace.
Haste, signify so much; while we attend,
Like humble-visag'd suitors, his high will.


----------



## Blackrat

_Proud of employment, willingly I go._


----------



## love.christine

_All pride is willing pride, and yours is so._


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Gilbert & Sullivan, Pirates of Penzance.
> 
> "For I am a Pirate King!"
> "He is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!" etc...




Gilbert and Sullivan? I only know the piece that Data, Picard and Worf sang in Startrek IX.


----------



## love.christine

Tallarn said:


> You're Apu from the Simpsons aren't you?



FIFY. No, not Apu. But I do have the same job and work the opposite shift.


----------



## Blackrat

_Who will believe my verse in time to come,
If it were fill'd with your most high deserts?
Though yet heaven knows it is but as a tomb
Which hides your life, and shows not half your parts.
If I could write the beauty of your eyes,
And in fresh numbers number all your graces,
The age to come would say 'This poet lies;
Such heavenly touches ne'er touch'd earthly faces.'
So should my papers, yellow'd with their age,
Be scorn'd, like old men of less truth than tongue,
And your true rights be term'd a poet's rage
And stretched metre of an antique song:
    But were some child of yours alive that time,
    You should live twice,—in it, and in my rhyme._


----------



## Blackrat

Wow, It's been some time I last quoted Shakespeare's Sonnets. I think I used one as a pick-up line the last time. That would have been 6 years ago


----------



## WhatGravitas

love.christine said:


> FIFY. No, not Apu. But I do have the same job and work the opposite shift.



Hello, Reverse-Apu! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## love.christine

Ah, yes. Sonnet XVII is a good one. I've always like Venus and Adonis, long though as it may be. I used to be able to recite the whole thing _verbatim_ when I was in High School.


----------



## love.christine

Lord Tirian said:


> Hello, Reverse-Apu!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Hello Lord Tirian. How are you this fine day?


----------



## demonking1

Morning Hive.

My light bulb burned out but I'm to lazy to get a new one.


----------



## Ginnel

Guys Guys!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241061-topic-week-39-september-2008-a.html

So, when does the Hive take over?


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Ah, yes. Sonnet XVII is a good one. I've always like Venus and Adonis, long though as it may be. I used to be able to recite the whole thing _verbatim_ when I was in High School.




Wow, now that's pretty good. I'm still amazed that I managed to recite Raven without mistakes, but that's many times longer


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> So, when does the Hive take over?




*ponders*

Nah, it wouldn't be fair


----------



## demonking1

Ginnel said:


> So, when does the Hive take over?




Long time from now.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Wow, now that's pretty good. I'm still amazed that I managed to recite Raven without mistakes, but that's many times longer



I've always been able to retain a lot of info. I have a 4.0 average because of it. I'm not going to be managing this stink hole forever. I'm going to back to school in some time next year and quite possibly go for a bachelor's degree in English literature.


----------



## love.christine

Well, until later hive. Its the last half hour of my shift and I need to stock and do inventory. 

Kisses and Hugs,
love.christine


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, you made me miss the reciting competitions I used to have with one of my ex's.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Gilbert and Sullivan? I only know the piece that Data, Picard and Worf sang in Startrek IX.




I think you'd enjoy them. It's the original comedy light opera. And you're probably more familiar with them than you know - they've been parodied and copies by so many other people it's easy to forget how good the original is!

"I am the very model of a modern Major-General
I've information vegetable, animal and mineral
I know the Kings of England and I quote the fights historical
From Hastings through to Waterloo in order categorical!"


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I think you'd enjoy them. It's the original comedy light opera. And you're probably more familiar with them than you know - they've been parodied and copies by so many other people it's easy to forget how good the original is!
> 
> "I am the very model of a modern Major-General
> I've information vegetable, animal and mineral
> I know the Kings of England and I quote the fights historical
> From Hastings through to Waterloo in order categorical!"




Marcus singing that was one of my favourite moments in B5 .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I think you'd enjoy them. It's the original comedy light opera. And you're probably more familiar with them than you know - they've been parodied and copies by so many other people it's easy to forget how good the original is!
> 
> "I am the very model of a modern Major-General
> I've information vegetable, animal and mineral
> I know the Kings of England and I quote the fights historical
> From Hastings through to Waterloo in order categorical!"



the parts I heard so far were fun - I thought at first it was just due to the fact that Enterprise Crew Members were singing it, but I've got a copy of that piece from "regular" singers and it was still funny.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Marcus singing that was one of my favourite moments in B5 .




Though it shames, I must confess I've never seen Babylon 5.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Though it shames, I must confess I've never seen Babylon 5.




So, what are you waiting for again?


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.  Not much happening here.  Checking in.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Allo Hive.  Not much happening here.  Checking in.




Hmm. 38 posts to go till we need a new hive? (And Galeros gets fed again.  )


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. 38 posts to go till we need a new hive? (And Galeros gets fed again.  )



Wow, the hive is fast, lately.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, what are you waiting for again?




Given that it's, what, five series? seven? I'm waiting for the time to watch it in!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Wow, the hive is fast, lately.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It's certainly picked up again. Like all things, the Hive goes through stages. Right now we're in a busy stage, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Given that it's, what, five series? seven? I'm waiting for the time to watch it in!




One episode per week. Just like the "early adopters" did.  Unless you have too many other series to watch, in which case you just have to live with the fact that will never catch up with the educated rest of us...

Don't worry, you are barely a lesser man geek for it...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> It's certainly picked up again. Like all things, the Hive goes through stages. Right now we're in a busy stage, and that makes me happy.



On the other hand, the secret hive... is a bit too secretive compared to the real hive! (but most groups are a bit quiet...)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just re-wrote the first post of my KotS story hour, adding lots of characterisation and description. That should make a big difference!


----------



## Dog Moon

Good morning!

And in case I don't see you, good afternoon, good evening, and good night.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> One episode per week. Just like the "early adopters" did.  Unless you have too many other series to watch, in which case you just have to live with the fact that will never catch up with the educated rest of us...
> 
> Don't worry, you are barely a lesser man geek for it...




I am happily aware of my lack of B5 knowledge, and resigned to the fact that it's likely to never change. Hey ho, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> I am happily aware of my lack of B5 knowledge, and resigned to the fact that it's likely to never change. Hey ho, eh?




Hrm, been a while since I've watched that.  Should do it again sometime.  Soon, perhaps.  Maybe after I've caught up with Heroes in time for the 3rd season to start.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Marcus singing that was one of my favourite moments in B5 .




Which episode was that in again?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, been a while since I've watched that.  Should do it again sometime.  Soon, perhaps.  Maybe after I've caught up with Heroes in time for the 3rd season to start.




Really looking forward to that starting in the UK in a few weeks!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

A maybe premature *good bye* - I might check in again from home.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Really looking forward to that starting in the UK in a few weeks!




Yeah.  It's funny though since occasionally ads for that will appear on TV and my roommate will look away since we haven't quite finished the 2nd season yet.  He wants to make sure it doesn't give anything away.


----------



## Whitemouse

Hello hive. Got back from my boyfriends about thirty minutes ago, had to take a shower. Well we did watch Six Days, Seven Nights last night and like Harrison Ford and Anne Heche we complicated the hell out of our relationship. We've officially moved into the 'serious' stage of it. 

God, we had so much sex last night I thought I was going to explode.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning!
> 
> And in case I don't see you, good afternoon, good evening, and good night.




Have you been watching The Truman Show?


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> God, we had so much sex last night I thought I was going to explode.




Isn't that the point?

Badump chng!


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> Have you been watching The Truman Show?




Not in a long while.  Think the quote just sort of came to me.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Isn't that the point?



Mentally though.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Not in a long while.  Think the quote just sort of came to me.



Its a great movie. I haven't seen it in a very long time myself.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Whitemouse said:


> Hello hive. Got back from my boyfriends about thirty minutes ago, had to take a shower. Well we did watch Six Days, Seven Nights last night and like Harrison Ford and Anne Heche we complicated the hell out of our relationship. We've officially moved into the 'serious' stage of it.
> 
> God, we had so much sex last night I thought I was going to explode.




I think that moves a little bit into Too Much Information for me, frankly, but I'm happy to hear you're having a good time!


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> I think that moves a little bit into Too Much Information for me, frankly, but I'm happy to hear you're having a good time!



And the good times continue. My mom is flying in from California tonight and will be spending a week with me. Of course we are both looking forward to the weekend, as that is when my ex has to let me have my son over for a weekend visit.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive!



Later Tallarn!


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive!




See ya later


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Which episode was that in again?




_Atonement_. Season 4, episode 9. Right before the end-credits (and during the credits )


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> _Atonement_. Season 4, episode 9. Right before the end-credits (and during the credits )




Cool.  Thanks.  Will have to check that out as well.


----------



## megamania

Whitemouse said:


> Have you been watching The Truman Show?




Yup and what is funny is I just watched most of it again last week.  It was among the videos I rediscovered while cleaning and going through my college stuff.


----------



## demonking1

I don't know why but I have been listening to this song all day[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdt5QwssWY4&NR=1]YouTube - Queen - You're My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

*yawns*  10 posts to a new Hive and Rev isn't around to snake the casting?


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> *yawns*  10 posts to a new Hive and Rev isn't around to snake the casting?




What does it mean to "snake the casting."


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> *yawns*  10 posts to a new Hive and Rev isn't around to snake the casting?



"snake the casting"!? Sounds... icky.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Most of the Hives are "summoned" into existance (or at least the recent ones were) when the post count reaches 997 - 1000.   So snaking the casting basically means that he has the unique power to steal a person's "Hive summoning" spell.

So I guess it makes him a Spell Thief or something...


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Most of the Hives are "summoned" into existance (or at least the recent ones were) when the post count reaches 997 - 1000.   So snaking the casting basically means that he has the unique power to steal a person's "Hive summoning" spell.
> 
> So I guess it makes him a Spell Thief or something...




Thanks.

Rev a Spell Thief..... never would of thought


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some say Rev is also a god on some world with Two Suns.   Personally, I'm not sure that storie's true since I never traveled top that part of the Galaxy (stupid aliens).


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Some say Rev is also a god on some world with Two Suns.   Personally, I'm not sure that storie's true since I never traveled top that part of the Galaxy (stupid aliens).




Should we add ourselves to the pantheon so the aliens don't vaporize us when they attack earth?


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Should we add ourselves to the pantheon so the aliens don't vaporize us when they attack earth?




Umm....  Good idea.  btw, I secretly summoned a new HIVE

Let's finish this one so it could be locked.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Umm....  Good idea.  btw, I secretly summoned a new HIVE
> 
> Let's finish this one so it could be locked.




Quick think of something to use up three more posts!


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Hello hive. Got back from my boyfriends about thirty minutes ago, had to take a shower. Well we did watch Six Days, Seven Nights last night and like Harrison Ford and Anne Heche we complicated the hell out of our relationship. We've officially moved into the 'serious' stage of it.
> 
> God, we had so much sex last night I thought I was going to explode.




Those of us not getting any didn't need to hear this.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> Those of us not getting any didn't need to hear this.




Thank you Aeson.

Wow 1,000 posts. Next one will be the closer


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> Thank you Aeson.
> 
> Wow 1,000 posts. Next one will be the closer




Thank you for being bummed by her post?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just can't let this Hive get locked on a down note..

Soo......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojydNb3Lrrs&feature=related]YouTube - So Long and Thanks for all the Fish[/ame]


----------



## demonking1

When are they going to lock the thread.


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> When are they going to lock the thread.




Ah you edited before I could respond. They'll lock it once they notice. Could be any minute or it could be awhile. Someone may have reported it already.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> Ah you edited before I could respond. They'll lock it once they notice. Could be any minute or it could be awhile. Someone may have reported it already.




How many times has the Hive been summoned or forked?


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> How many times has the Hive been summoned or forked?




Since before time was measured. No one truly knows how many hives have come before. We lament the lose but we do not dwell on it and rejoice at the founding of a new one.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> Since before time was measured. No one truly knows how many hives have come before. We lament the lose but we do not dwell on it and rejoice at the founding of a new one.




So the Hive kind of  warps the fabric of Enworld?


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> So the Hive kind of  warps the fabric of Enworld?




It is the once and future king of ENWorld. The Alpha and the Omega. ENWorld may pass beyond memory but the hivemind will live on.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> It is the once and future king of ENWorld. The Alpha and the Omega. ENWorld may pass beyond memory but the hivemind will live on.




Can anyone summon the hive


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> Can anyone summon the hive




We prefer it to be a senior member but I'm sure a novice or two has made it happen.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> We prefer it to be a senior member but I'm sure a novice or two has made it happen.




I am so making the next hive thread


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, I've never made a new thread either.


----------



## demonking1

Dog Moon said:


> Awww, I've never made a new thread either.




I'm a slow typist so it will take me a while before 
I get the chance.

P.S. Right now we are in hive limbo, where everyone  is confused  on which thread to post because there is a new hive thread but the old one is not locked.


----------



## Aeson

You have to be quick on the draw. I've only started one myself. In time everyone may get a chance. It's best not to make one now since another is started. We really should be posting there now.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> You have to be quick on the draw. I've only started one myself. In time everyone may get a chance. It's best not to make one now since another is started. We really should be posting there now.




Sounds good to me.

*Unofficial Desummon*


----------

